# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  رتبه 2 رقمی کنکور 1401 شروع از بهمن ماه

## Shil_

واسه هر کاری انگیزه مهم ترین چیزه!
لنتی مث سوخت واسه موشکه ذهنته... اگه هدف داری باید بجنگی.. مهم نیست چند بار زمین خوردی.. مهم نیست چقد راهت دور شده... همین الان پاشو! 
هیچکس جز خودت کمکت نمیکنه!
با ارامش و تمرکز همه ی بدیا رو دور کن... دنیاتو رنگی کن! کل درو دیوارو جملات مثبت بنویس... یه برنامه توپ بریز و روبه جلو حرکت کن...
یادت نره... تو میتونی :Yahoo (1):  

یکی دوهفتس ک شروع کردم. ولی از امروز جدی تر میخونم 
در حد امکان گزارشکار میفرسم دوس داشتین با گزارشکاراتون همراهیم کنین ^_^
موفق باشین°•° یاعلی •°•°•°•

----------


## ترنادو

> واسه هر کاری انگیزه مهم ترین چیزه!
> لنتی مث سوخت واسه موشکه ذهنته... اگه هدف داری باید بجنگی.. مهم نیست چند بار زمین خوردی.. مهم نیست چقد راهت دور شده... همین الان پاشو! 
> هیچکس جز خودت کمکت نمیکنه!
> با ارامش و تمرکز همه ی بدیا رو دور کن... دنیاتو رنگی کن! کل درو دیوارو جملات مثبت بنویس... یه برنامه توپ بریز و روبه جلو حرکت کن...
> یادت نره... تو میتونی 
> 
> یکی دوهفتس ک شروع کردم. ولی از امروز جدی تر میخونم 
> در حد امکان گزارشکار میفرسم دوس داشتین با گزارشکاراتون همراهیم کنین ^_^
> موفق باشین°•° یاعلی •°•°•°•


سلام منم هستم
شروع ۷بهمن۱۴۰۱
هدف رتبه دورقمی تجربی کنکور۱۴۰۱

----------


## Shil_

نشستم پشت میزم
دارم برای اونی که میخوام باشم تلاش میکنم.
برای اینکه به رویاهام رنگ واقعیت بپاشم ، دارم تلاش میکنم.
برای اینکه خنده به روی اونایی که دوسشون دارم ، بیارم ، دارم تلاش میکنم
دارم ورق میزنم ، مینویسم ،
 میخونم ، هایلایت میکشم ،
 چون با همینا حس زندگی،  حس مفید بودن بهم دست میده
یه چیز دیگه هم بگم 
همیشه که قرار نیست عالی باشه ، 
گاهی اوقات کافی باشه هم اوکیه

چخبر درساتونو میخونید؟ احتمالا از فردا چالش بیداری بزارم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Shil_

> سلام منم هستم
> شروع ۷بهمن۱۴۰۱
> هدف رتبه دورقمی تجربی کنکور۱۴۰۱


انشالله
 بریم ک بترکونیم

----------


## ترنادو

> انشالله
>  بریم ک بترکونیم


حتما. :Y (605): 
شما رشتتون چیه؟

----------


## Shil_

> حتما.
> شما رشتتون چیه؟


تجربی

----------


## realhamidmadani

سلام
من هم از 9 بهمنماه شروع کردم انشالله رتبه دو رقمی تمام تلاشمو میکنم که به اهدافم برسم 
به خواست خدا مکانیک شریف سال اینده پذیرش میگیرم ❤️

----------


## realhamidmadani

یا علی

----------


## laraesa

سلام منم هستم منتها رشتم ریاضیه

----------


## whywouldnt

سلااامم سلاام 
منم هستمم خیلی عالیهه هدف وو همه چی 
دمتون گرم بریم که دنیا رو فتح کنیمم بریمم فرد آرزوهامون باشیمم 
منم شدیدا میخوام این هدفو :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Shil_

هدف بیداری فردا (۱۴۰۰/۱۱/۱۰) 
5:30

----------


## Shil_

> سلااامم سلاام 
> منم هستمم خیلی عالیهه هدف وو همه چی 
> دمتون گرم بریم که دنیا رو فتح کنیمم بریمم فرد آرزوهامون باشیمم 
> منم شدیدا میخوام این هدفو


سلام خوش اومدی عزیزم 
 وقتشه ارزوهاتو ب واقعیت تبدیل کنی 
فقط 5ماه مونده تا رسیدن بهش 
باهم تلاش میکنیم واسش
موفق باشی کنکوریه عزیز

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shil_


هدف بیداری فردا (۱۴۰۰/۱۱/۱۰) 
5:30


اگر عادت نداری خیلی زود بیدار نشو
تکرارش، افسرده ت میکنه (به اندازه ی دیر بیدار شدن مداوم)
به جاش شب بیشتر بیدار بمون
*

----------


## Carolin

حیف امسال کنکوری نیستم 

وگرنه با وجود این تاپیک یا باید  روی تک حساب میکردم یا بالای سه رقمی (چون همه دو رقمیا اشغال شدن) :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Hadi.Z

> *
> 
> اگر عادت نداری خیلی زود بیدار نشو
> تکرارش، افسرده ت میکنه (به اندازه ی دیر بیدار شدن مداوم)
> به جاش شب بیشتر بیدار بمون
> *


*موافقم. 
متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه جو کنکور این شکلی شده که موفقیت = بیدار شدن ساعت 4 ، 5 صبح ! 
به شخصه خودم وقتی قبل ساعت حدودا 7 بیدار میشم کل روز دچار خواب آلودگی ام. حتی اگه چندین هفته روتین انجامش داده باشم... 

پ.ن : برای استارتر و سایر دوستان آرزوی موفقیت دارم. 
*

----------


## Landling

*منم یه استارت خوب زدم امروز 
روز اول : 13:20 با دویست تست*

----------


## Shil_

> *
> 
> اگر عادت نداری خیلی زود بیدار نشو
> تکرارش، افسرده ت میکنه (به اندازه ی دیر بیدار شدن مداوم)
> به جاش شب بیشتر بیدار بمون
> *


جدا از درس خوندن خوابمو از اول مهر تنظیم کردم و مشکلی باهاش ندارم. منم قبلنا شب بیدار بودم ولی بهترین بازدهی برام صبح زود هست. من فقط اون راهی ک واسم نتیجه میده رومیرم اهمیتی نداره فلان شخص چیکار کرده موفق شده

----------


## Shil_

بقول اطهر
ما الان نمیخوایم از فلسفه‌ی زندگی حرف بزنیم!
بشین راهِ زندگیتو بکِش ببین چجوری میتونی بهش برسی؟
و اگر تنها راهی که فعلاً داری،درس خوندنه...
خودتو به آب و آتیش بزن...
از اونایی که روزشمار کنکور میزارن فرار کن
از اونایی که ساعت مطالعه تعیین میکنن فرار کن
از اونایی که به دلت شک میندازن فرار کن
اصن من فقط ی سوال دارم...
توانایی تو
عُرضه ی تو
غیرت تو
از چارتا کتاب کمتره؟!
واقعاً باید خجالت بکشیم از خودمون
خنده‌دار نیست؟
من صبا دیر بیدار میشم و نمیتونم درس بخونم چیه دیگه!!!!
حداقل ی بهونه بیارید که خودتون بتونید باورش کنید!!!
میدونم میفهمی که چی‌ میگم...

----------


## Shil_

هفته اینده میام واسه گزارش هفتگی(دوستای کنکوری تا میتونید از فضاهای سمی مجازی) فاصله بگیرید 
عاقل باشید. فکر کنید. حرفی میزنید پا حرفتون بمونید. قوی بودنو تمرین کنین.
ب امید دیدار

----------


## دکتر امیر

سلام بنده هم دانشجو هستم پیام نور
شروع کردم اما طوفانی هههه واقعا انگیزه ای دارم که رتبه یک نداره
انشالله همگی موفق بشیم بنده هدفم کسب رتبه زیر ۳۰۰۰ منطقه ۳ هست
اطرافیان میگن نمیشه سخته و فلان 
خودم که مطنم میشه که شروع کردم 
نظرتون چیه شما دوستان میشه زیر چند منطقه ۳ اورد توی مدت باقی مونده؟ با  ساعت ۱۱ الی ۱۲  
الان ۹ ساعت میخونم  بیشترش میکنم

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

> سلام بنده هم دانشجو هستم پیام نور
> شروع کردم اما طوفانی هههه واقعا انگیزه ای دارم که رتبه یک نداره
> انشالله همگی موفق بشیم بنده هدفم کسب رتبه زیر ۳۰۰۰ منطقه ۳ هست
> اطرافیان میگن نمیشه سخته و فلان 
> خودم که مطنم میشه که شروع کردم 
> نظرتون چیه شما دوستان میشه زیر چند منطقه ۳ اورد توی مدت باقی مونده؟ با  ساعت ۱۱ الی ۱۲  
> الان ۹ ساعت میخونم  بیشترش میکنم


سلام. خوبی؟
مطمئن باش اگه تلاشتو کنی؛ به بهتر از هدفتم میرسی. توکل بر خدا. ان‌شاءالله که نتیجه میگیری.

----------


## Landling

*12:10 و 230 تست*

----------


## ترنادو

سلام شبتون بخیر
زیست۲٫۴۵:.    ۵۰تست
شیمی۳٫۵:.       ۴۶تست
دینی۳:.           ۳۶تست
عربی۱٫۵:.         ۳۰تست
زمین۱٫۵:.            ۲۵تست
ریاضی۴:.             ۶۰تست
روتین زبان۰٫۵:.      ۱۰تست
ساعت۱۶٫۴۵
تست۲۴۷تست
هدف:رتبه دورقمی کنکور۱۴۰۱
فارغ التحصیل تجربی

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام بنده هم دانشجو هستم پیام نور
> شروع کردم اما طوفانی هههه واقعا انگیزه ای دارم که رتبه یک نداره
> انشالله همگی موفق بشیم بنده هدفم کسب رتبه زیر ۳۰۰۰ منطقه ۳ هست
> اطرافیان میگن نمیشه سخته و فلان 
> خودم که مطنم میشه که شروع کردم 
> نظرتون چیه شما دوستان میشه زیر چند منطقه ۳ اورد توی مدت باقی مونده؟ با  ساعت ۱۱ الی ۱۲  
> الان ۹ ساعت میخونم  بیشترش میکنم


*هدفت منطقی و قابل دستیابیه مگر اینکه خودت نخوای به دستش بیاری*

----------


## ترنادو

ما چیزے ب اسم نمیشه ،نمیتونم و... نداریم  :Yahoo (1): 
 سرتو بکن تو کتاب و درنیار...

اگه یکے بخواد بخونه، حتے از آسمون سنگم بباره میخونه  :Yahoo (1): 

یادت بیار براچے وارد این مسیر شدی
اشکهایے ڪ روز شکستت ریختیو یا‌دت بیار!
ببین چ قول هایے ب خودت دادے  :Yahoo (1): 

آینده رو پیش بینے بکن  :Yahoo (1): 
اگه نخونے چے میشه؟!

میخواے یه سال کامل دوباره این رفتارارو تحمل کنی؟
دوباره تو اتاقت نصف شب گریه کنی؟
دوباره خورد شی؟
روحت زخمے شه؟
دوباره قلبت هزار تیکه شه؟
دوباره ناامیدشی؟
تحملش رو داری؟ 
میتونے از آرزویے ڪ وقتے بهش فکر میکنی، قلبت تپش میگیره دست بکشی؟
میتونے از آرزویے ڪ بغض نرسیدن بهش خفت میکنه دست بکشی؟

----------


## Aliporkhani

منم قول میدم بدون اهمیت به خستگی و استرس و هر چیز دیگه ای پیوسته تلاش کنم فکر میکنم اگر الان عید بود حسرت چی را میخوردم ؟ اینکه ای کاش برمیگشتم به دوماه قبل و خوب درسارو جمع کرده بودم اینطور امیدم بیستر میشد تو عید

----------


## ترنادو

سلام شب همگی بخیر
ریاضی 3.5
ادبیات2.45
فیزیک4
زبان3.15
شیمی3.15
ساعت16.45
تعداد تست270

----------


## ترنادو

برو جلو آینه به خودت نگاه کن
بگو من همونی ام که چن سال دیگه
 دکتر ، وکیل ، مهندس ، معلم صدام میزنن
تمام تلاشتو جمع کن،یه سال سختی بکش
پنج ماه از خوشی هات بگذر 

ازتفریحاتت از دورهمیای دوستانت
پنج ماه توسختی باش و تا آخر عمر تو آسایش و رفاه زندگی کن 

گاهی ازکنار ی مطب کنار ی دفتر کنار ی شرکت ردمیشیم
با خودمون میگیم ایول بهش چ دم ودستگاهی راه انداخته واسه خودش 
توئم ی روز میتونی صاحب این همه دم و دستگاه و تجهیزات باشی 
توهمونی هستی ک شاید چن سال دیگ زنده موندن ی نفر تو دستای توئه 

کسی ک چشم امید چندین نفر ب توئه ک بچشون مادرشون پدرشون با دستای تو جون دوباره بگیرن

تو همونی هستی ک چوبه ی دادگاه رو دست میگیری و با عدالت حکم صادر میکنی

تو همونی هستی ک نقشه یه پل ، اتوبان و . . . طراحی میکنی 

هر روز ب خودت بگو من میتونم 
تو باید اونی باشی که چند سال دیگ پدرمادرت سرشونو با افتخار بالا میگیرن و میگن این فرزند منه 

بزن تو دهن تمام سختیای پیش روت 
هیچ چیز مانع تو نمیشه اینو مطمئن باش 
تو انقدری قوی هستی تا اون رویای لنتی که تو سرته رو به حقیقت پیوندش بزنی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali.V.T23

سلام
موضوع جالبیه میخوام بگم منم هستم و خیلی وقت نیست شروع کردم ولی ساعت مطالعه نمیگم.
یا علی

----------


## Mohammadami

سلام منم از امشب هستم حس میکنم دارم کم کاری میکنم اما از امشب تا روز قبل کنکور واقعا تا آخرین توانم میجنگم .دیگه راهی جز جنگیدن واسم نمونده .به امید خدا و با کمک خدا انشاالله همه کسایی که تلاش میکنن به هدفی که دارن میرسن الهی آمین

----------


## ترنادو

سلام شبتون بخیر
دینی۲٫۵
زیست۴٫۱۵
ادبیات۳
ریاضی۳٫۴۵
زمین۲
روتین و مرور۱
ساعت۱۶٫۵
تست۳۱۰

فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا
«تو در حفاظت مایی»

وقتی خود خدا اینقدر زیبا گفته واسه چی دلهره داری رفیق؟!

----------


## ترنادو

نمیشنوم... چی میگی؟

چی...؟

خواب...؟

خستگی...؟

حسش نیست...؟

نمیشنوم،
یعنی میدونی، نمیفهمم...

نمیفهمم چون باور دارم تو به این دنیا نیومدی که آدم کم ارزش و بی هدفی باشی.
‌نیومدی که جا بزنی...
‌
روز اول که داشتی استارت خوندن رو میزدی یادته؟؟؟

بیا بهت یادآوری کنم،
یادت بیارم که وقتی کارنامتو دیدی یه غصه ای نشست رو دلت و بغضی تو گلوت و گفتی نه این چیزی نیست که من میخواستم،

گفتی من هر رشته ای نمیرم که،
گفتی من هدف دارم.

گریه کردی و غصه خوردی و بالاخره انتخاب کردی که دوباره تلاش کنی.
‌
یادت بیارم وقتی امتحانای یازدهم رو دادی گفتی امسال، سال منه، یه کاری میکنم امسال بشه رقمِ اولِ کارت دانشجوییم،

همون رشته ای که وقتی بهش فکر میکنم چشمام گرم میشه و اشکم میاد...
‌
یادت بیارم که گفتی چرخ بر هم زنم ار غیر مرادم گردد، من نه آنم که زبونی کشم از چرخ و فلک.
‌‌‌
به بابات گفتی اگه میشه امسال حمایتم کنید قول میدم ناامیدتون نکنم...
نمیخوایی شرمندشون بشی که؟ نه؟
‌
الان کجایی؟؟

هدفاتو یادته؟؟

هدفات ارزش اینو نداره که با همه خستگی و بی حوصلگی پاشی و تلاش کنی؟

ارزش نداره این مدت بخونی ولی یه عمر با افتخار تو چشمای خودت نگاه کنی؟
‌
قوی باش و با خودت بگو:
جایگاهی که من میخوام، هیچ بهونه ای سرش نمیشه.
من نیومدم که شروعش کنم، اومدم که تمومش کنم.

----------


## ترنادو

سلام شبتون بخیر
دینی2.5
زیست4
عربی3.15
فیزیک3.15
ادبیات3.5
ساعت16.5
تست308

انسان‌ها قدرت فوق‌العاده‌ای در به دست آوردن آن‌چه که حتما باید داشته باشند دارند، اما تفاوت زیادی بین "حتما باید داشته باشم" و "خواستن" وجود دارد...

----------


## ترنادو

میخوام چن کلمه باهات حرف بزنم..

رفیق،خیلی از ماها بی هدف زندگی میکنیم همینطوری واسه کنکورم که میخونیم خودمونو با هدفای کاذب دور میزنیم 

دوست من،میخوام فکر کنی که این مسیر رو میتونی بری یا نه؟
وقتی بگی آره پس باید شکستارو قبول کنی،خسته شدنا،کمبود هایی که برای طی کردن این مسیر داری و بدون اگر هرروز یک قدم برداری قطعا به پایان این بازی میرسی،فقط یک قدم..

و اگه بگی نه نمیتونم،خیلی از لحاظ مالی و شرایط خونواده کمبود دارم ؛ باید بگم اگر بهونه بیاری ، به ضعف هات قدرت دادی ، کمبودا زیاد تر میشن و بهونه هات برای تنبلی زیاد تر
تو یه روزی تصمیم گرفتی که پزشک شی،معلم شی،پرستار شی یا هر شغل دیگه بهت تبریک میگم تو یه قدم از بقیه جلوتری همینکه میدونی باید تصمیم گرفت تا برات تصمیم نگیرن بزرگترین قدم رو برداشتی 
و ازت میخوام که شروع کنی ، هیچوقت دیر نیست ، بزرگترین موفقیت ها هم با اولین قدم شروع شدن مهم اینه که هرروز هدفت رو بیشتر از قبل باور داشته باشی وگرنه همین فرصتی هم که داشتی از دست میره و تو میمونی و سرزمین ای کاش ها..

- از مسیرت لذت ببر

----------


## Shil_

هرکی خسته شد کتابو ببنده بره بخوابه. اشکال نداره ک 
کنکور فقط یک سال نیس ک !
 میتونه دوسال باشه 
پنج سال باشه
 ده سال باشه 
شما دوسال بخون خب .. اشکالش چیه؟ 
درغیر این صورت دوتا راه داری
یا با سازمان سنجش صحبت کنیم کنکورو بخاطر تو عقب بندازه یا باید تکونی ب این تن  بدی یکاری بکنی
سخته؟ اره سخته 
سخت نبود ک همه دکتر میشدن
 همه مهندس شریف میشدن 
سخته چون مال ادمای سختکوشه 
مسئله حل کردن سخته ؟ اره سخته 
البته میتونی یکاری کنی ک ازش لذت ببری همش هی ب خودت تلقین نکن ک یسری چیزای مزخرف و تکراریو باید حفظ کنی
با لذت بخون
 با عشق بخون 
فکرتو درگیر تستا کن با دونه ب دونه تستایی ک میزنی مثل یه بیمار رفتار کن تمام تمرکزتو بزار روشون
خسته ای؟؟ باشه برو بخواب 
دنیا پر از ادمای خستس

----------


## Shil_

> سلام منم هستم امیدوارم این تاپیک ادامه پیدا کنه و در حفظ انرژی و انگیزه بهمون کمک کنه با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه دوستان


سلام
ما هم منتظر خبر قبولیت هستیم
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mohammadami

فارسی:3و 15 دقیقه+40  
عربی:45 دقیقه+10 
زبان:1 +5
ریاضی:15 دقیقه!!!!+2 !!!
زیست:3+25
فیزیک:1+15
شیمی:2ساعت و نیم+29

کل:11ساعت و 45 دقیقه+126 تست(محمدامین قاسمی. دوازدهم تجربی)
تعداد تستام خیلی کمه چطوری زیادشون کنم (البته ما دوازدهمی ها باید بخشی از تایممون رو به مطالعه درسنامه و... اختصاص بدیم برخلاف فارغ التحصیل ها!)

----------


## Farzanh

خوب منم از این به بعد هستم ومیام وهفتگی گزارش میدم چون گوشیمو گذاشتم کنار 
هدفم رتبه زیر دوهزار منطقه سه 
از مهرشروع کردم خوب خوندم ولی یه مشکلی پیش اومد واسم که یه ماهی هستش خوب نمیخونم وبهتر بگم تظاهر میکنم به درس خوندن بیشتر ناامیدم 
سطحم صفر نیست متوسطم 
تو عمومی به جز زبان بقیه عالیم 
زیستم زیست جانوری وانسانی کامل خونده شده 
تو بقیه درسامم سطحم متوسطه نیاز به تست بیشتر ومرور دارم چون بعضی از مطالب فراموش شدن 
دیگه خسته شدم از خودم 
میخام تغییر کنم ودیگه نمیخام به نتیجه فک کنم به این که میشه یا نمیشه

----------


## ترنادو

سلام گزارش کار دیروز
ریاضی۳٫۴۵
عربی۲٫۵
زبان۲٫۵
زیست۴
ادبیات۳٫۱۵
ساعت مطالعه:۱۶
تست:۳۴۵

----------


## ترنادو

بیا ازت یه چیزی بپرسم 
دلت بهت اجازه میده‌که بیخیال بشی؟!
بیخیال همه اون رویاهایی‌که واسه خودت بافتی 
و چه بسا خودت رو توی اون موقعیت رویایی‌ 
بارها و بارها تصور کردی...
.
 اگه تو هم نمیتونی
بیخیال اون رویایی که از بچگی توی 
ذهنت داشتی بشی؛بیا بازم بجنگیم
خوردیم زمین سخته
 دردمون گرفته
دستمون زخمی شده،
گریه‌مون گرفته
.
ولی هنوز یه چیزی ته قلبمون بهمون اجازه
نمیده همون جور روی زمین بمونیم
داره میگه پاشو ادامه بده بدو
خسته شو استراحت کن ولی جا نزن
بدو شاید بعد از این پیچ خط پایان باشه...

----------


## Deniz.

میخوام همینجا به تمام افکار منفی و استرس و ترس بیخودی پایان بدم. میدونم که میشه به هر نتیجه ای تو این ۴و نیم ماه رسید. از بین همه شرکت کننده ها مگه چند نفر این مدت عااالی درس میخونن؟؟! قول میدم هر چقدرم زمین بخورم دوباره پاشم و قویتر پیش برم . یه روز میام اینجا و مینویسم که من رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ تجربی اوردم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## whywouldnt

آفرینننننن :Yahoo (79):

----------


## whywouldnt

سلامم دوستان همین طوری ادامه پیش به سوی غیرممکنهااااا :Yahoo (99):

----------


## whywouldnt

> سلام شبتون بخیر
> دینی۲٫۵
> زیست۴٫۱۵
> ادبیات۳
> ریاضی۳٫۴۵
> زمین۲
> روتین و مرور۱
> ساعت۱۶٫۵
> تست۳۱۰
> ...


سلاامم خشته نباشیدد
با کورنومتر ثبت میکنید ساعت مطالعتونو؟؟
ساعت خواب و بیداری و تایم خوابتون چقدره؟
و تحلیلاتون چقدر طول میکشه؟؟ و اینکه میشه مختصر درباره اینکه چطور متوالی میتونید ساعت مطالعه بالای بالا داشته باشید توضیح بدید؟؟
و اینکه آفرین به شما خیلی انگیزه میدید چون اکثرا ما ها فک میکنیم که ته تهش همون 10 12 ساعتهه و با دیدن این گزارش خیلی انگیزه گرفتم 
همیشه موفق یاشید

----------


## Deniz.

من شروع از صفر نیستم اما میخوام از امروز تا سر جلسه کنکور با انگیزه درس بخونم و  تمام تلاشمو بکنم. میخوام نا امیدیا رو بندازم دور. میخوام ۵ ماه به هیچ چیز منفی ای فکر نکنم . ۱۵۰ روز تا کنکور مونده که میشه حتی چند دور درسا رو خوند و لت و پار کرد .. let's go

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام  مممممم.حال دلتون چطوره؟
خب از هرچه بگذریم سخن دوست خوش تر است. :Y (505): 
گزارش کار امروز
شیمی۳٫۴۵
دینی۲٫۱۵
زیست۱٫۵
زمین۱٫۴۵
فیزیک۴٫۱۵
زبان۲٫۴۵
ساعت مطالعه۱۶٫۱۵
تست۳۱۰

----------


## ترنادو

فقط برنامه نریز
فقط تقویمت رو علامت نزن
فقط حرف نزن
فقط فکر نکن
فقط خیالبافی نکن
نه
هیچ‌کدوم
هیچ کدوووم از اینا مهم نیست
تنها چیزی که مهمه اینه که....
واقعا پاشی و انجامش بدی
برخیز
بلند شو
و شروع کن
نیرومند باش
قدرتمند باش
جسور باش

به‌جای این که اجازه‌بدی به کارهات،به وظایف،به سلامتیت به پشتکارت که ضعیف  بشن...
به جای این که همینطوری این چیزارو ول کنی...
از قدرت ارادت استفاده کن
ضعیف نباش
وارد بازی شو
و تمام بهانه‌های الکیت رو کنار بزار
و برو دنبالش

----------


## ترنادو

> سلاامم خشته نباشیدد
> با کورنومتر ثبت میکنید ساعت مطالعتونو؟؟
> ساعت خواب و بیداری و تایم خوابتون چقدره؟
> و تحلیلاتون چقدر طول میکشه؟؟ و اینکه میشه مختصر درباره اینکه چطور متوالی میتونید ساعت مطالعه بالای بالا داشته باشید توضیح بدید؟؟
> و اینکه آفرین به شما خیلی انگیزه میدید چون اکثرا ما ها فک میکنیم که ته تهش همون 10 12 ساعتهه و با دیدن این گزارش خیلی انگیزه گرفتم 
> همیشه موفق یاشید


سلام دوست عزیز سلامت باشید
اره اما کرنومتر نخریدم باهمون کرنومتر گوشی میدم مامانم برام زمان بگیره چون گوشی اگه دستم باشه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
والا ساعت خواب و بیداریم خیلی متغیره ولی من ذاتا کم خوابم و این هدف و آرزوی لعنتی هم که خواب واسه ما نمیزاره تا میایم بخوابیم میاد تو سرم دلبری می‌کنه منم پا میشم باز.میدونم که الان حال دل هممون اینطوریه.پس باید به این هدفای قشنگمون برسیم که بعد کنکور دیگه گند خوابو دربیاریم.
برای بالا رفتن ساعت مطالعه سعی کنین از ساعت مطالعه کم شروع کنین هرسه روز یک ربع بهش اضافه کنین.من خودم این کارو کردم

----------


## whywouldnt

این راه ..راه سختیه! درسته اما وقتی به 5 سال بعد نگاه می کنم ..میبینم ارزش همه چیو داره ارزش همه چیو ارزش خستگی شدیدی که داری رو شونه هات حس میکنی!
پا شو و بجنگ مطمعن باش حتی قراره از اون هدفتم قشنگ تر تر شه! 
از این ثانیه بعدی که اینا رو دارم مینوسم بکوبب تا توان دارم تلاشمو می کنم ! همه چیو همه چیو قربانی هدفمم می کنم چون میدونم هدفم قراره همه چیو بهم پس بده بی نهایت برابر از اون چیزی ک فک میکنم!
من به خدا ایمان دارم ایمان دارم وقتی من و اون باشیم همه چی حل میشه ! نمیخوام تو گیر و بند فلان عدد تست فلان کتاب باشم! هر ثانیه رو به اندازه 120 درصد از وجودمو پای مطالبی که میخونم میذارم! میدونم وقتی چیزیو تیکه پارش کنم بدست میارمش نه وقتی ک بخوام ! باید تا ته تهش رفت! لازم باشه هر کاری می کنم ..
تفریحاتم ارزش اینو ندارن که سال بعد نشم اون چیزی ک میخوام نه ندارن! تو هم پاشو و شروع کن از فضای مجازی از دوستای سمی از همه چی دست بکش دیگه کم مونده نفس های آخره ! یادت باشه که تو کی هستی! ذهن جدید من جدید :Yahoo (99): 
هدف:رتبه دو رقمی منطقه 3 سال 1401 تجربی و ....(بی شمارتا هدف و آرزو و رویا ..))

----------


## whywouldnt

> سلام دوست عزیز سلامت باشید
> اره اما کرنومتر نخریدم باهمون کرنومتر گوشی میدم مامانم برام زمان بگیره چون گوشی اگه دستم باشه
> والا ساعت خواب و بیداریم خیلی متغیره ولی من ذاتا کم خوابم و این هدف و آرزوی لعنتی هم که خواب واسه ما نمیزاره تا میایم بخوابیم میاد تو سرم دلبری می‌کنه منم پا میشم باز.میدونم که الان حال دل هممون اینطوریه.پس باید به این هدفای قشنگمون برسیم که بعد کنکور دیگه گند خوابو دربیاریم.
> برای بالا رفتن ساعت مطالعه سعی کنین از ساعت مطالعه کم شروع کنین هرسه روز یک ربع بهش اضافه کنین.من خودم این کارو کردم


سلام خیلی ممنون ازتون  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## erfan.soltani

> سلاااااااااااااااااااااام  مممممم.حال دلتون چطوره؟
> خب از هرچه بگذریم سخن دوست خوش تر است.
> گزارش کار امروز
> شیمی۳٫۴۵
> دینی۲٫۱۵
> زیست۱٫۵
> زمین۱٫۴۵
> فیزیک۴٫۱۵
> زبان۲٫۴۵
> ...


سلام ببخشید تایم خوابتون چقدره؟

----------


## mh81

> سلاااااااااااااااااااااام  مممممم.حال دلتون چطوره؟
> خب از هرچه بگذریم سخن دوست خوش تر است.
> گزارش کار امروز
> شیمی۳٫۴۵
> دینی۲٫۱۵
> زیست۱٫۵
> زمین۱٫۴۵
> فیزیک۴٫۱۵
> زبان۲٫۴۵
> ...


پشمامم

دمت گرم عالی. خسته نباشی
ایشالا همینطور خوب و صد البته با کیفیت مناسب ادامه بدی
تلاشت قابل تحسینه

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام  مممممم خدمت همه کنکوریای گل ۱۴۰۱
خب خب بریم ببینیم که امروز چه کردیم و خلاصه چه گلی به سر کنکور جان گرفتیم

ریاضی۳٫۴۵
عربی۲٫۵
زبان۲٫۵
زیست۴
ادبیات۳٫۱۵
ساعت مطالعه:۱۶
تست:۲۸۷
شبتون به قشنگی رویاهاتون

----------


## ترنادو

یه چیزی رو بگم و برم 
متاسفانه متاسفانه نمیدونم این چه مرضیه که افتاده تو جون همه ما.چرا اینقدر ناامید و دپیم؟هان؟این چه وضعیه اخه؟اونم توی این سن.
بابا ماها یکم سنمون بره بالاتر قراره چی بشیم؟
صبح تا شب توی کل فضای مجازی و واقعی هر کوفت و زهرمار دیگه ای فقط نشستیم داریم میگیم دیره دیره دیره.دیره؟تازه یادت افتاده که دیره؟
خسته نباشین قربان من باب این کشف بزرگ.میخواین نوبل بیاریم خدمتتون؟تورو خدا مارو بازم در جریان کشفیات جذابتون قرار بدین.
خوو آخه خواهرمن برادر من این راهیه که خودت انتخاب کردی.خودت خواستی.والا بخدا نظام پزشکی واسه هیچ کدوممون نامه فدایت شوم نفرستاده.بخدا دانشگاه تهران و شهید بهشتی و امیرکبیر و صنعتی شریف هنوز از دوری هیچ کدوممون دق مرگ نشدن.خودمون خواستیم.خود خود خودمون.واقعا فکر کردی الان که میگی اکی پرونده ۱۴۰۱رو می‌بندیم میریم پر قدرت برای ۱۴۰۲.سازمان سنجش سکته میکنه؟ستاد بحران تشکیل میده تا یجوری خلا وجود تورو جبران کنه؟بابا میگه تو نبودی یکی دیگه.صغری نبود کبری.اصغر نبود اکبر.به همین راحتی تو نه یکی دیگه.زیادع زیاااااااااااد.
اما بنظرت دنیا می‌تونه بگه ایلان ماسک نه یکی دیگه؟میتونه بگه زاکربرگ نه یکی دیگه؟میتونه بگه پروفسور سمیعی نه یکی دیگه؟نچ.نمیتونه.میدونی چرا؟چون همون ایلان ماسک وقتی که شرکتش داشته ورشکست می‌شده به مدت ۶ماه روزی ۲۲ساعت کار می‌کرده.هررووووز.میفهمی؟
چون همون پروفسور سمیعی اجازه نمیده جلوش حتی از خستگی حرف بزنی.چون همون مارک زاکربرگ گفته بزرگترین ریسک ،ریسک نکرده.
گرفتی مطلبو؟
می‌خوام بهت بگم هیشکی نمیاد التماست کنه گوشیو بزار کنار.هیشکی نمیاد مجبورت کنه درس بخونی.هیشکی نمیاد بهت انگیزه بده.تو فقط خودتو داری .فقط خودتو.پس پاشو برو جلو آینه گوش خودتو بپیچون یکی محکم بخوابون دم گوشت تکلیف خودتو با خودت روشن کن.به خودت حالی کن راه دیگه ای جز آوردن این رتبه دو رقمی تو کنکور ۱۴۰۱نداری.حالیش کن رفیق.حالیش کن.بهش بفهمون فقط یه دشمن و یه رقیب تو زندگیش داره.اونم کسی نیست جز کنکور.بهش بفهمون بیخیال اون پونصد هزار نفر بشه و اونی رو بچسبه که باید.بهش یاد بده باید اونقدر قوی بشه که روز کنکور فقط مشت نخوره و نبازه.
ایناها نصیحت نبود حرفای دلم بود.بخوام تو یه جمله خلاصه کنم حرفامو باید بگم خانم xاقای y.رویاتو دارن ازت میگیرن.واسه هیچ کسم فرقی نمیکنه که تو امسال بری دانشگاه یا صدسال دیگه.اما فقط اگه میخوای تسلیم شی این یادت باشه در آینده که حداقل زمانی که باید،برای خودت هیچ غلطی نکردی.حالا برو ببین میتونی واسه بقیه کاری انجام بدی یا نه.من که فکر نمیکنم بتونی.چون پزشکی که،مهندسی که،وکیلی که،معلمی که اینقدر نامیده بهتره که آدم تو مشکلات غرق بشه ولی دست کمک سمت همچین آدمی دراز نکنه

----------


## Para3too

من اینو فهمیدم انگیزه با حرفو جملات انگیزشی و فیلمو اینا به دست نمیاد نه که نیاد میاد اما ماندگار نیست انگیزه واقعی رو وقتی میگیری که تلاش کنی هرچی بیشتر تلاش کنی انگیزت بیشتر میشه و باورت به خودت زیاد میشه و همین بهت شدیدا اعتماد به نفس میده ولی حالا بیا شب تا صبح کلیپو ویس انگیزشی ببینو گوش بده شاید بهت این حسو بده که آره من میتونم ولی موقع عمل کردن میبینی اون حس خفنی که نیازش داری رو نداری پس بیاید هرروز تلاشمون رو بیشتر کنیم تا بتونیم کنکورو از سر راه رویاهامون برداریم :Yahoo (76): 
حالا جدا از بحث انگیزه و اینا این درسا به این شیرینی و جالبی رو چرا نباید بخونیم؟ خدایی اگه درسی رو یاد بگیری و بفهمی ازش لذت هم میبری مشکل اصلی ماها افکارمونه وگرنه خود درس خوندن کار مشکلی نیست بزرگترین مانع ما افکار منفیه که میگه نمیشه دیره سخته و این چرندیات ولی ما کورو کر و لال میشیمو اهمیتی به این فکرای پوچ نمیدیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Arnold

سلام تاپیک سالم و سازنده ایه.
 من قبلا توی تاپیک ساعت مطالعه گزارش میزدم
 اما انقدر درگیر درس شدم که دوسه روز یبار گذرم ب انجمن میفته
و دگ احتیاجی نمیبینم که گزارش بدم .

منم بیستو سه چهار روزی میشه استارت زدم اوایل با ساعت چار پنج ساعت گاهی صفر گاهی بیشتر 
اما ادامه دادم و الان خدارو شکر از روند خودم راضیم 
بزرگترین رقیبم خودمم و گذشته ی کم کاری که بجا گذاشتم

اروم آروم فهمیدم میشه کمتر خوابید میشه ساعت مطالعه 
دو رقمی و با کیفیت داشت ،میشه پیشرفت کرد 
گذشته رو باید رها کرد اون خودش جفت پا رفته تو سینه اینده 
پس حالو دریاب و سماجت بخرج بده  اضافی ها رو کنار بزار 
شک و تردید ها و پدر مادرشون رو بشناس! دورشون با اکسید آهن خط بکش (.fe2o3)صبر داشته باش و حتی توی بد ترین شرایط روحی 
کارو رها نکن بزودی میفهمی با خیل عظیمی از کسایی که از تابستون شروع کردن
یا اونی که از مهر و...زودتر از تو شروع کرده اختلاف چندانی نداری

شدنیه؟ آره واقعا میشه حتی از همین حالا همین لحظه بخواه و بکوش 
وسلام

----------


## Shil_

> سلام تاپیک سالم و سازنده ایه.
>  من قبلا توی تاپیک ساعت مطالعه گزارش میزدم
>  اما انقدر درگیر درس شدم که دوسه روز یبار گذرم ب انجمن میفته
> و دگ احتیاجی نمیبینم که گزارش بدم .
> 
> منم بیستو سه چهار روزی میشه استارت زدم اوایل با ساعت چار پنج ساعت گاهی صفر گاهی بیشتر 
> اما ادامه دادم و الان خدارو شکر از روند خودم راضیم 
> بزرگترین رقیبم خودمم و گذشته ی کم کاری که بجا گذاشتم
> 
> ...


ب امید موفقیتت :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Shil_

تا حالا شنیدی بگن بیچاره فلانی انقدررر درس خوند مُرد؟؟ 
هیچکی بخاطر درس خوندن نمُرده
 انقدر بخون ک
 انقدرررر بخونیم ک 
بالخره بشه بالخره رسید ... 
پشت تموم سختیا
بیدار موندنا
تلاش کردنا
تحقیرا و حرف شنیدنا
یه موفقیت عالیه  :Yahoo (1):  

احسنت به اونایی ک تا این لحظه پای تعهداشون موندن ..موفقیت و زندگی همین لحظاتن ک خیلی زود میگذرن دریابیدشون ک چشم روهم بزاری تموم شدن

----------


## ترنادو

هلوووووووووووو گایز.حالتون چطورست؟
و میریم که داشته باشیم یه گزارش توووووووووووووووپپپپپپپپپ از دانشجوی پزشکی سال بعد دانشگاه قشنگ تهرااااااان

دینی2.5
زیست4
عربی3.15
فیزیک3.5
ادبیات3.5
ساعت16.45
تست295

----------


## ترنادو

▪︎من برایِ حالِ خوبم می جنگم..

اوضاع هرچقدر که می خواهد بد باشد.
من شکست را نمی پذیرم!
به جایِ نشستن و افسوس خوردن؛ 
می ایستم و شرایط را تغییر می دهم. 
می جنگم، زخمی می شوم ، زمین می خورم ، اما شکست ، هرگز !
من عمیقا باور دارم که شایسته ی آرامشم
و برایِ داشتنش با تمامِ توانم تلاش می کنم .
من آفریده نشده ام که تسلیم باشم که مغلوب باشم که ضعیف باشم. 
من آمده ام که جهان را ، تسلیمِ آرزوهایم کنم
من خواسته ام. پس می شود ▪︎

----------


## whywouldnt

.جسم خسته...آخرای راه! 
ذهن نامحدود ..نامحدود از آرزوها رویا ها شاید هم موفقیتها! 
کلاس های پی در پی...تست و کتاب ...تحلیل پشت تحلیل...اما من ..در بین همه اینها هدفم رو میخوام ..یهو خسته شدم..برگشتم به خودم نگاه کردم ..گفتم هدفم مهمه یا این راهه؟؟؟!کدوم کدوم برام میمونه؟؟؟ کدوم یکی منو ماندگار میکنه تو ذهن خودم فقط خودممممم! نه بقیهههه! 
خیلیی فک کردم خیلی ...فهمیدم برا من این راهه میمونه این راهی که یاد گرفتم صبح زود پاشم! یاد گرفتم هدف داشته باشم ..یاد گرفتم خستگی هامو فراموش کنم..یاد گرفتم زندگی کنم..یادگرفتم غ ممکن نداریم..یادگرفتم عمل عملل کنم..حرف نزنم فقط..یادگرفتم انسانیت چیه؟!..اصلا انسان بودن!خودش خیلی چیزیه...حتی اگه هر شغلی داشته باشی باید بهترینش باشی چه به عنوان دانش آموز چه هرچی! یاد گرفتم شکست بخورمم.! آره خیلی روزای سختی پشت سر گذاشتم گریه کردم خیلیی ..اما باز پا شدم چندین بار..باز برای بی نهایت بار فهمیدم خدا و من همه چیو حل می کنیم..فهمیدم هدفم کمک به بقیس! نه عنوان شغل چون هر شغل ک داشته باشی باید بهترینش باشی! میخوام به عنوان انسان هر کمکی بکنم ! شاید با علمم با توانایی هام با استعدادم که خدا تو وجود همه قرار داده..فراتر از یک پزشکی فراتر از هر دانشگاهی ..یاد گرفتم الان باید به خودم کمک کنم تا بتونم فردا به بقیه کمک کنم! منی ک خسته میشم ؟! چطور باید یه لبخندو به دل یه انسان یه کودک کودکی که داره از بیماری زجر میکشه بیارم؟! منی که تو خودم موندم!
زندگی اینه! اینه که نباید تسلیم لحظه شد ! آره منم خیلی دوست دارم الان برم بیرون برم جشن برم کارای هنری انجام بدم ! برم بخوابم اصلااا! برم فیلم ببینم برم فضای مجازی ؟! اصلا کی خوابو دوست نداره کی؟؟؟ اما یاد گرفتم برای هر هدفی تلاش نکنم!!!
هر هدفی که میتونه محدود باشه! مثه پزشکیه مثه سایر شغل ها! اینا به من اجازه میدن روزی 10 ساعت مطالعه کنم! آره والا میگن همین قدر کافیه میتونی بهم برسی ! اما هدف من فراتر اینهاست! پس باید یه هدفیو در نظرگرفت که تضمین میکنه لحظه لحظه در حال تلاش باشی ..لحظه لحظه بری سمتش ...هدفی که خیلی خاص باشه! حتی یه طوری که 24 ساعته تلاش کنی! و خستگی که هیچ!   چیزی که هرگز مانعت نباشه! پس پاشو! شروع کن ! تو کنکور ک هیچ! حتی میتونی دنیا رو با خدا فتح کنی! به راهی ک میری افتخار کن..این راه تو رو به خودت نزدیک میکنه رفیق..! پس برو به دنبال کشف خودت..! خدا یارو نگهدارت باشه.... :Yahoo (79):

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام  مممممم خدمت همه دورقمیای ۱۴۰۱.حال دلتون چطوره؟

زیست 3.5
ادبیات3.15
ریاضی4
عربی2.15
زمین2
ساعت15
تست210
بخند،انقدر بخند و شاد باش که دنیا روش نشه ناراحتت کنه.رفیق تو لیاقتت بهتریناست.خود واقعیتو ازین خواب خرگوشی بیدار کن.
شبتون به قشنگی هدفاتون

----------


## mona.max

واقعا درس خوندن طولانی مدت و ادامه دار سخته.
من خودم برای ارشد سراسری 6ماه تمام خوندم ولی قبول نشدم رفتم آزاد تهران مرکز

----------


## ترنادو

سلامی چو بوی خوش ۱۰تیر۱۴۰۱
حالتون چطوره رفقا؟اوضاع درسا چطوره؟امیدوارم تا الان طبق برنامتون پیش رفته باشین و کاری کرده باشین که کنکور از شدت استرس سکته کنه.
خب و اما گزارش امروز:

ریاضی 3.5
ادبیات2.45
فیزیک4
زبان3.15
شیمی3.15
ساعت16.45
تعداد تست270

----------


## ترنادو

:Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83): 

+دیدی‌شد؟!
+دیدی‌تمومش‌کردیم؟!
+دیدی‌تونستیم؟!
برای‌ِهممون‌این‌جمله‌ها  ‌رو‌بعد‌از‌؛
رسیدن‌به‌هدفامون‌آرزو‌م  یکنم.!
 :Yahoo (1):  :Y (599):  :Y (599):  :Y (599):  :Y (599):  :Y (544):  :Y (544):  :Y (544):  :Y (544):

----------


## Shil_

گاهی وقتا ...
فراموش کن کجایی؛
به کجا رسیدی و به کجا نرسیدی
گاهی وقتا فقط زندگی کن
یاد قول هایی که به خودت دادی نباش
یه وقتایی شرمنده خودت نباش
تقصیر تو نیست
تو تلاشتو کردی اما نشد
یه وقتایی جواب خودتو نده
هر چی پرسید: چرا اینجای زندگی گیر کردی؟ 
لبخند بزن و بگو کم نذاشتم اما نشد ولی این به این معنی نیست که دیگه تلاش نکنم
یه وقتایی فقط از زنده بودنت لذت ببر
از بودن کنار کسانی که 
دوستشان داری و دوستت دارن
از طلوع خورشید از باد باران از همه لذت ببر
یکمی به خودت استراحت بده و به هیچی فکر نکن
بعدش که حالت بهتر شد دوباره بلند شو و پر قدرت تر شروع کن

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام  مممممم دلبندانم. :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (591): 
گزارش کار امروز:
زیست۴٫۱۵
شیمی۳٫۵
زبان۳٫۱۵
ادبیات۲٫۵
دینی۱٫۴۵
روتین زبان و لغات ۱٫۱۵
ساعت۱۶٫۵
تست۲۹۳
شبتون به قشنگی هدفاتون :Y (483):  :Y (483):

----------


## _Joseph_

*ماشالله به بچه های این تاپیک چقدر پر انرژی و مصمم*

----------


## high.target

_آقا منم هستم اصنننشممم
چ جیگره اطنجا
روزی ی بار میام و میگم خوندن ها مو
جان من آدم باااشین خب)
همین
  آره اینجوریاس
^_^♡_

----------


## venus.-.

سلااام^_^
انشاالله منم از فردا اینجا گزارش می‌دم 
موفق باشید

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام  مممممم بر ملت همیشه در صحنه حاضر
دیشب نت نداشتم الان باید گزارش بنویسم هعععععی :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): 
خب گزارش دیرووووووووز:
زمین۰٫۴۵
ریاضی۳٫۴۵
عربی۲٫۵
زبان۲٫۵
زیست۴
ادبیات۳٫۱۵
ساعت مطالعه:۱۶٫۴۵
تست:۲۸۷

----------


## ترنادو

اگه ساعت مطالعت هنوز صفره....
اگه همش برنامه می‌نویسی و انجام نمیدی...
اگه خیلی راحت ۸_۱۰ساعت میخوابی و برات اهمیتی نداره...
اگه هنوزم طبق معمول دورهمیای دوستانتو میری و حتی بیشترش کردی...
اگه صبح تا شب فقط میگی از الان نمیشه و با این جمله داری وجدانتو آروم میکنی...
اگه هنوز فیلتر شکن داری و معتاد یوتیوبی...
اگه هنوز اینستات فعاله و پاکش نکردی...
اگه هنوز میگی از فردا...
اگه هنوزم از بازی های آنلاین دست نکشیدی...
اگه هنوزم داری ساعت مطالعه الکی به مشاورت تحویل میدی...
اگه هنوزم وقت ازمونا توی این کانالای کلید زنی ول میگردی...
اگه رویاهاتو فراموش کردی...
اگه داری به کمتر از حقت قانع میشی...
باید بگم برات متاسفم تو بیرحم ترین دشمن و قاتل خودت هستی .که انقدرررررررررر ترسو و بزدلی که حتی حاضر نیستی یک بارم که شده بخاطر چیزی که قلبتو به لرزه در میاره و شوق نفس کشیدن بهت میده تلاش کنی.بمیری خییییللللللیییییی بهتره.حداقل اکسیژن هدر نمیدی.

----------


## sakura83

> اگه ساعت مطالعت هنوز صفره....
> اگه همش برنامه می‌نویسی و انجام نمیدی...
> اگه خیلی راحت ۸_۱۰ساعت میخوابی و برات اهمیتی نداره...
> اگه هنوزم طبق معمول دورهمیای دوستانتو میری و حتی بیشترش کردی...
> اگه صبح تا شب فقط میگی از الان نمیشه و با این جمله داری وجدانتو آروم میکنی...
> اگه هنوز فیلتر شکن داری و معتاد یوتیوبی...
> اگه هنوز اینستات فعاله و پاکش نکردی...
> اگه هنوز میگی از فردا...
> اگه هنوزم از بازی های آنلاین دست نکشیدی...
> ...


دوست عزیز ارزوی مرگ واسه دیگران اصلا جلوه خوبی نداره اینو میتونستین بهتر بگید :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Shil_

برای ساختن زندگیت، هیچگاه نا امید نشو یه روزی به خودت میای و افتخار میکنی از اینکه ادامه دادی و تسلیم نشدی یه روزی که با یک موفقیت زندگی تو تغییر دادی، فقط یادت باشه.
برای رسیدن به اون روز، باید پشتکار و پایداری نشون بدی برای رسیدن به اون روز باید ذره بین بشی و کاملا رو هدفت فوکوس کنی برای رسیدن به اون روز نباید در مقابل مشکلاتی که جلو راهت سبز می شن کم بیاری، چون هیچ مسله ای بدون راه حل نیست
يه نگاه به دورت بنداز ببين آدمهاي موفق كدومشون يك شبه موفق شدن
نباید بگی من بدشانسم، سرنوشت من اینه مسیر هدف رو رها کنی،شانس تویی، سرنوشت هم دست خودته.
هرگز برای ساختن زندگیت دیر نیست
از همین الان هم شروع کنی از خیلیا که قراره فردا شروع کنند،یا حتی یک ساعت دیگه اقدام کنند جلو هستی
دوستای جدید خوش امدین
حواستون به زمان هست که؟؟؟؟

----------


## whywouldnt

ی جا  ی زمانی خوندم اگ از کسی هدفشو آرزشو بگیری دیگه این فرد مرده! 
شاید تظاهر کنه داره زندگی میکنه اما اینطوری نیس..کلمه مرده متحرکو شنیدی؟؟آره مثه این فرد میشه!
جالبش اینجاست ما دوست داریم دشمن هامونم شکست بدیم! غافل از اینکه ما خودمون دشمن خودمونیم ! اگه تو به خودت آسیب نزنی..بهت قول میدم هیچ نیروی بیرونی نمیتونه تو رو از پا دربیاره! 
درس خوندن تنها کاریه ک بعضی اوقات برا بعضی اهدافمون باید انجامش بدیم! اهدافی ک روحمون هستن !  کم کم عاشق درس خوندن میشی ! عوض حرف زدن عوض فضای مجازی سمیی!!
پاشو شروع کن! پاشوووو! این راهه خیلی سخته قبول! اما تو از اون هم سختتری ! بهت قول میدم سال بعد همین موقع تو دانشگاه تو اون رشته ای ک میخوای هستی!! 
همه چیو ول کن ته تهش چن روز مونده که؟!! این چند روزه ارزش همه اهدافت رو داره!! میتونی الان دیر نیس! اما شاید ی ثانیه بعد دیر شده باشه....
قهرمان زندگی خودت شو! نذار رویاهات قربانی بیهوده های گذرا بشه...

----------


## Arnold

قلبش برای اینده بیقرار می تپید ،گذشته اش مدام جلوی چشمهایش رژه میرفت .
بوی استرسِ نفس های خودش را می شنید 
در دلش نا امیدیِ خاکستری رنگ را احساس میکرد!

 از در و دیوار اتاقش از وقت گذرانی هایش از شخصیتی 
که این روز ها ب خودش تحمیل کرده بود بیزار شده
 بود .بجز خواب های طولانی و خیره شدن به سقف

 و سپس پرسه زدن های بی هدفِ مجازی برنامه‌ ی دیگری در ناخودآگاهش وجود نداشت. 

دلش می‌سوخت برای کتاب هایی که در چند سانتی متری اش روی زمین پخش بودند
اما دستش نمیخواست آنها را لمس کند .دست اما دست خودش نبود ایراد از آنجا بود که دقیقا نمیدانست ایراد از کجاست 
.
خوشبختانه
با خودش میتوانست حرف بزند 
گاهی خودش را دلداری میداد 

گاهی هم هرچه ریز و درشت بود بار خودش میکرد
و حسابی از خجالت خودِ خودش در می آمد.

مادرش با سینی چایی و مخلفات طبق عادت هرروز 
وارد اتاق شد .!لحظه ای چشمانشان در هم گره خورد

مادر رفت ،اشک آمد ،از سراچه ی چشمش ابشاری شد ک بالش زیر 
سرش را خیس کرد.
دستش را دراز کرد کتاب را برداشت .با خودش میتوانست حرف بزند : میخوام انجامش بدم بخاطر مادر پدر ،و خود رنج کشیده ام........

----------


## ترنادو

سلام شب همگی بخیر

زیست۳٫۴۵
زمین۱٫۵
شیمی۴٫۱۵
عربی۲٫۵
فیزیک۳٫۵
ساعت۱۵٫۵
تست۳۱۰

من شاهد نابودی دنیای منم
باید بروم دست به کاری بزنم...

----------


## ترنادو

سلام شبتون بخیر
زیست۴٫۱۵
شیمی۳٫۵
زبان۳٫۱۵
ادبیات۲٫۵
دینی۱٫۴۵
روتین زبان و لغات ۱٫۱۵
ساعت۱۶٫۵
تست۲۹۳

----------


## Shil_

مثلاً الان بشه نقطه ی عطف زندگیت
مثلاً...از الان بشی اونی که به هرچی که گفت،رسید
مثلاً نیت کنی که این انرژیُ این حال خوب کمک کردن بدون چشمداشتُ...بعد از موفقیتت به بقیه نشر بدی...
مثلاً...به خودت بگی...دیگه بسه...دیگه تموم شد گیج بودن!!!!!!
مثلاً باور کنی که مگه من چی کم دارم؟؟؟؟
مثلاً بفهمی که تمام قدرت و تمام شدن ها درون شماست...
مثلاً بفهمی که پاسخ تمااااآااام سوالات درون شماست ...
مثلاً بفهمی که هر مرادی را به همت میتوان تسخیر کرد
مثلاً...

----------


## ترنادو

سلام رفقا.حال دلتون چطوره؟
خب گزارش امروز :
فیزیک۴٫۵
دینی۲٫۴۵
شیمی۳٫۱۵
ادبیات۳٫۵
زمین۲
ساعت۱۶
تست۳۲۶
رفیق بجنگ برای اون رویایی که هیشکی جز خودت باورش نداره...اون رویا فقط تورو داره.فقط تورو.بفهم لعنتی.بفهم و به دستش بیار
شبتون به قشنگی دانشگاه مورد علاقتون

----------


## Ali.V.T23

> سلام رفقا.حال دلتون چطوره؟
> خب گزارش امروز :
> فیزیک۴٫۵
> دینی۲٫۴۵
> شیمی۳٫۱۵
> ادبیات۳٫۵
> زمین۲
> ساعت۱۶
> تست۳۲۶
> ...


سلام دوست گرامی 
شما آزمون آزمایشی هم شرکت میکنی؟

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام دوست گرامی 
> شما آزمون آزمایشی هم شرکت میکنی؟


سلام وقتتون بخیر.نه ثبت نام نکردم چون  راستش من تازه از بهمن به فکر کنکور افتادم خب تا قبلش برام زیاد مهم نبود.اما  کاری که میکنم اینه که ازمونای قلم چی و گزینه دو رو هر موقع به بودجه بندی هر ازمونش میرسم تستاشو میزنم.
بنظرم برای من و امثال من که تازه شروع کردیم طبق برنامه آزمون خوندن مخصوصا برای دروس اختصاصی نیاز به یک پیش زمینه ای داره که من خب اونو ندارم پس ثبت نام نکردم تا طبق برنامه خودم ازموناشو بزنم

----------


## ترنادو

سللاااااااااااااااااااااا  ام رفقا.
حالتون خوبه؟امیدوارم که عااااااااااااااللللللیییی  یی باشه.
خب بریم ببینیم کارنامه اعمال امروزمون دست چپیه یا راستی
زیست۴٫۱۵
زبان۳٫۵
ریاضی۴٫۵
زمین۲
شیمی۲٫۵
ساعت۱۶٫۴۵
تست۳۰۵

رفیق دنیا پره از منطق و آدمای منطقی اما ای کاش بفهمیم نمی‌تونیم با آدمی که وسط آتیش زندگی افتاده و داره دست و پا میزنه منطقی بحرفیم و بگیم دیگه راهی نیست واستا تا بمیری و خاکستر بشی.رفیق اگه شده تیکه تیکه بشی.بشوووووووو ولی خودتو ازین آتیش مضخرف که هر لحظه داره ثانیه ثانیه عمرتو میسوزونه خلاص کن

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام  مممممم رفقا خسته نباشید
گزارش کار امروز
دینی2
زیست3.45
عربی3.15
فیزیک3.5
ادبیات3.5
ساعت16
تست250

----------


## Shil_

الان ک دارم مینویسم یکم حالم بهتره
سه روز قبلش قرنطینه بودم و هنوزم هستم 
امیکرون گرفتم ولی خفیف 
البته همونم خیلی سخت بود واسم 
تو این حال و هوای مریضم اومدم یکم بنویسم

این چن روز بزور در حد توانم درس خوندم 
و چون کمتر درس خوندم بیشتر وقت ازاد داشتم
خیلی فکر کردم خیلی
همین باعث شد ی تصمیم بزرگ بگیرم 
و حالا باید عملیش کنم! 
نمیدونم انگار ی حکمتی داشت ک مریض شم و یکم بیشتر باخودم خلوت کنم و تصمیمای جدید بگیرم 
البته فکر نکنین این چن روز ک کمتر درس خوندم خوشبحالم بوده ها
ابریزش بینی و سردرد شدیدش از ی طرف 
یجا بندنشدنم از ی طرف دیگه. 
ن میشد بشینی نه سرپا وایسی 
خداروشکر ک گذشت و الان فقط سردرد دارم

خواستم بگم ادما یوقتایی تو ی شرایطی قرار میگیرن باعث میشه مسیر زندگیشون عوض شه
از اونجا ببعد باید بیشتر حواسشون باشه 
ب خودشون 
ب تصمیمات و عملی کردنشون 
ب وقتشون ک خیلی خیلی خیلی زود میگذره 
و به خیلی چیزای دیگه

زندگیمونو با فکر و ترسو استرسای چرتو بیجا حروم نکنیم 
ن که فکر نکنیما! فکرای خوبو قشنگ ک بهت حس و حال خوب میدن 
خب دیگه
داروهامو بخورم
بشینم پا درسم 

خدایا ممنونم ازت ک هوامو داری 
منم قول میدم خیلی زود خوشحالت کنم

مواظب خودتون باشین گیرایی امیکرون بشدت بالاست

----------


## Shil_

سلام خوبین
در چ حالین؟ 
از فردا ی چالش ۲۸روزه میزارم
این چالش مطالعه بالای ۱۲ساعته 
اخر شب ک برنامم تموم شد
 میام مینویسم #اتمام_چالش_روز_اول 
و ب همین ترتیب تا روز ۲۸م 
زدن تایم بیداری هم اختیاریه ، چالش اصلی مطالعه ۲۸روز بالای ۱۲ساعته
چشم رو هم بزاری ۲۸روزت تموم شده و عیددد 
بازم میگمممم حواست باشه!!
دوس داشتین شرکت کنین 
اگه ازش درست استفاده کنین قطعا ب نفعتون هست
شبتون خوش

----------


## Shil_

سلامم مجدد
#بیداری_روز_اول (از ۲۸روز) 
کلا نخابیدم ک بخام بیدار شم! 
خابم نمیبره چن صفحه لغت خوندم رفتم زیر پتو 
ولی بازم خوابم نگرفت ترجیح دادم بیدار شم وقتم هدر نره
علت بی خوابیم شوق هدف یا هرچی ک هس نمیدونم بگذریم بجاش تا ظهر فشرده میخونم ک خستم شه ظهر یکم بخابم 
بریم اجرای برنامهههه
خدایا به امید تو ..

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_اول(از۲۸روز)

----------


## Shil_

#بیداری_روز_دوم(از۲۸روز)
خدایا به امید تو

----------


## whywouldnt

امروز خبر بدی شنیدم خیلی بد..
امروز دانش آموزی به خاطر اینکه معلم بهش گفته برو بیرون از کلاسم! رفت..
از  دنیا رفتت..... رفت تا یاد بده همه چی پزشکی نیس! 
چه آدم های بد ذاتی پیدا میشن؟؟مگه نه؟؟!! 
واقعا قلبم درد میکنه.. نمیدونم چی بگم؟! تقصیر کی بود که رفت؟؟؟
مگه دانش آموز چی کار کرده؟ یه روز نخونده! مگه چی میشه! ..
واقعا دلم آشوبه... 
بین هدفامون نتونستن یاد بدن چطور باید محکم باشیم چطور باید بفهمیم ما ها بالاتر از هر شغلی هر درصدی مهم هستیم! نتونستن یاد بدن!! نتونستن.. خدا جوابشونو بده..آمین

----------


## mlt

اگه اینقدر سسته که سره این حرف،رفت.پس همون بهتر که رفت


> امروز خبر بدی شنیدم خیلی بد..
> امروز دانش آموزی به خاطر اینکه معلم بهش گفته برو بیرون از کلاسم! رفت..
> از  دنیا رفتت..... رفت تا یاد بده همه چی پزشکی نیس! 
> چه آدم های بد ذاتی پیدا میشن؟؟مگه نه؟؟!! 
> واقعا قلبم درد میکنه.. نمیدونم چی بگم؟! تقصیر کی بود که رفت؟؟؟
> مگه دانش آموز چی کار کرده؟ یه روز نخونده! مگه چی میشه! ..
> واقعا دلم آشوبه... 
> بین هدفامون نتونستن یاد بدن چطور باید محکم باشیم چطور باید بفهمیم ما ها بالاتر از هر شغلی هر درصدی مهم هستیم! نتونستن یاد بدن!! نتونستن.. خدا جوابشونو بده..آمین

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> امروز خبر بدی شنیدم خیلی بد..
> امروز دانش آموزی به خاطر اینکه معلم بهش گفته برو بیرون از کلاسم! رفت..
> از  دنیا رفتت..... رفت تا یاد بده همه چی پزشکی نیس! 
> چه آدم های بد ذاتی پیدا میشن؟؟مگه نه؟؟!! 
> واقعا قلبم درد میکنه.. نمیدونم چی بگم؟! تقصیر کی بود که رفت؟؟؟
> مگه دانش آموز چی کار کرده؟ یه روز نخونده! مگه چی میشه! ..
> واقعا دلم آشوبه... 
> بین هدفامون نتونستن یاد بدن چطور باید محکم باشیم چطور باید بفهمیم ما ها بالاتر از هر شغلی هر درصدی مهم هستیم! نتونستن یاد بدن!! نتونستن.. خدا جوابشونو بده..آمین


یه جا خوندم که؛
ما دیگه مدرسه نمی ریم تا یاد بگیریم، تا بفهمیم یا تجربه کسب کنیم. ما می ریم مدرسه فقط به خاطر یه کاغذ، برای یه مدرک؛ چون اون کاغذ آیندت رو مشخص می کنه، اون مدرک بهت می گه که یه بازنده‌ای یا موفق، چون اگه نمره‌ خوبی بگیری تورو باهوش می بینن؛ مردم بهت می گن تو خیلی سخت تلاش کردی. ولی اگه نمره‌ی بدی بگیری تورو یه بازنده می بینن، مردم مسخرت می کنن و خانوادت سرت داد می زنن، فقط چون نمره‌ کمی گرفتم؟ اون نمره مشخص نمی کنه من کی هستم!! شماها که نمی دونید من با چی سَروکار دارم، نمی دونید من چی میگه درونم، چون فقط نمره بدی گرفتم دلیل نمی شه تلاش نکرده باشم، این یعنی من فرصتی رو نداشتم که بقیه داشتن، من مشکلاتی دارم که باید بگذرونم، ولی معلم ها اینو نمی فهمن. مدرسه اینو نمی فهمه. و البته که پدر و مادرم هم اینو نمی فهمن. چون دنیاشون با مدرک می چرخه ولی چیزای بیشتری برای ما هست.‌..


روحش شاد♡

----------


## Shil_

سلام 
#اتمام_چالش_روز_دوم(از۲۸روز)
و بیداری روز سوم

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_سوم

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_چهارم

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام  مممممم رفقا.حال دلتون چطوره؟اوضاع میزونه؟امیدوارم که عالی تر از عالی باشین
خب گزارش امروز
ادبیات۳٫۵
زیست۴٫۱۵
دینی۲٫۴۵
شیمی۴٫۵
زمین ۱
ساعت۱۶
تست۳۲۵
شبتون به قشنگی سر در دانشگاه تهران

----------


## ترنادو

ما چیزے ب اسم نمیشه ،نمیتونم و... نداریم  :Yahoo (1): 
 سرتو بکن تو کتاب و درنیار...

اگه یکے بخواد بخونه، حتے از آسمون سنگم بباره میخونه  :Yahoo (1): 

یادت بیار براچے وارد این مسیر شدی
اشکهایے ڪ روز شکستت ریختیو یا‌دت بیار!
ببین چ قول هایے ب خودت دادے  :Yahoo (1): 

آینده رو پیش بینے بکن  :Yahoo (1): 
اگه نخونے چے میشه؟!

میخواے یه سال کامل دوباره این رفتارارو تحمل کنی؟
دوباره تو اتاقت نصف شب گریه کنی؟
دوباره خورد شی؟
روحت زخمے شه؟
دوباره قلبت هزار تیکه شه؟
دوباره ناامیدشی؟
تحملش رو داری؟ 

میتونے از آرزویے ڪ وقتے بهش فکر میکنی، قلبت تپش میگیره دست بکشی؟

میتونے از آرزویے ڪ بغض نرسیدن بهش خفت میکنه دست بکشی؟

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام خوبین
> در چ حالین؟ 
> از فردا ی چالش ۲۸روزه میزارم
> این چالش مطالعه بالای ۱۲ساعته 
> اخر شب ک برنامم تموم شد
>  میام مینویسم #اتمام_چالش_روز_اول 
> و ب همین ترتیب تا روز ۲۸م 
> زدن تایم بیداری هم اختیاریه ، چالش اصلی مطالعه ۲۸روز بالای ۱۲ساعته
> چشم رو هم بزاری ۲۸روزت تموم شده و عیددد 
> ...


سلام منم هستم

----------


## Shil_

> سلام منم هستم


بریم ک بترکونیمم

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_پنجم

----------


## ترنادو

سللاااااااااااااااااااااا  ام رفقا شبتون بخیر
گزارش کار امروز
ریاضی۴٫۱۵
عربی۲٫۵
فیزیک۳٫۴۵
زبان۳٫۵
روتین زبان۱
ساعت۱۵
تست۲۶۸
شبتون به قشنگی خوراکی‌های خوشمزه بوفه زیرج دانشگاه تهران
#اتمام_چالش_روز_اول

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_ششم

----------


## Shil_

اصلا نیازی نیست که خودتو با کسی مقایسه کنی
هر کسی ستاره خودشو دنبال می کنه
هر کسی سهم خودشو بر می داره
و هر کسی رویای خودشو دنبال می کنه
تو منحصر به فرد هستی؛
نگران نباش؛
بی حاشیه درس بخون؛
به زودی موفق می شی

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام  مممممم رفقا شبتون بخیر.
گزارش کار امروز
زیست۳٫۴۵
دینی۲٫۴۵
شیمی۴٫۱۵
ادبیات۳٫۵
زمین۱٫۵
ساعت۱۵٫۴۵
تست۲۹۰
شبتون به قشنگی سر در دانشگاه تهران
#اتمام چالش روز دوم

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_هفتم

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_هشتم

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_نهم

----------


## ترنادو

هلووووووووووووووو.حالتون چطوره رفقا؟خسته درسا نباشین.
خب بریم سراغ گزارش کار امروز.(یکم تو گزارش دادن بی نظم شدم که خب امشب گوش خودمو حسابی پیچوندم که ازین به بعد درست گزارشمو بدم.)
زیست۳٫۴۵
زبان۲٫۵
ریاضی ۴٫۴۵
عربی۳
شیمی۲٫۱۵
ساعت۱۶
تست۳۰۵
#اتمام چالش روز چهارم
❤️به همه ثابت کن 
زندگیت همون‌جوری میشه که تو میخوایی نه چیزی که اونا میگن..

----------


## Shil_

> منم هستم تو چالش


موفق :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_دهم

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_یازدهم

خدایا ب امید تو..

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام  مممممم گزارش دیروز.(نت نداشتم)
ریاضی۴٫۵
ادبیات۳٫۱۵
فیزیک۳٫۴۵
عربی۲٫۵
ساعت۱۴
تست۲۵۰

لَا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا
«نترسید که خدا با ماست»
غصه‌اش رو نخورید، میتونید، میخونید و بهش میرسید و با خوشحالی ذوقِش رو میکنید.
به جای ترسیدن ته دل و شروع نکردن و تموم کردن به خاطر نگرانی هاتون، حواستون باشه که خدا همراهتونه و کمکتون میکنه.
و یه روزی، آدما مزد زحماتشون رو میگیرن هرچقدر هم طول بکشه.✨
#اتمام چالش روز پنجم

----------


## happy_month

> سلاااااااااااااااااااااام  مممممم گزارش دیروز.(نت نداشتم)
> ریاضی۴٫۵
> ادبیات۳٫۱۵
> فیزیک۳٫۴۵
> عربی۲٫۵
> ساعت۱۴
> تست۲۵۰
> 
> لَا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا
> ...



سلام دختر دمت گرم هم انگیزه داری هم عمل
امکانش هست بطور کلی بگی برنامت چجوریه؟
مرررسی و امیدوارم ک موفق باشی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_دوازدهم

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم بر کنکوریای پرتلاش عزیز.وقتتون بخیر باشه
خب گزارش دیروز که به لطف نت ۶-۱۲ایرانسل الان فرستاده میشه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
زیست۴٫۵
زبان۲٫۴۵
شیمی۳٫۴۵
دینی۲٫۱۵
زمین۱٫۵
ساعت۱۴٫۵
تست۲۷۰
اگر قرار است خوشبخت باشی
همین امروز شروع کن!
منتظرِ هیچ معجزه‌ی عجیب و غریبی نباش!
رویِ پایِ خودت بایست و لحظه هایت را زیباتر از همیشه بساز..
آدم‌هایِ بی همت و منفعل همیشه "شانس" را بهانه می‌کنند.
اجازه نده با بهانه هایشان ناامیدت کنند.
قوی باش و هدف هایت را دنبال کن...
به قله‌ی خوشبختی‌ات که رسیدی برایشان دست تکان بده.
ثابت کن که هیچ توانستنی اتفاقی نیست،
 باید هم بخواهی، هم تلاش کنی.
برای رسیدن به قله، باید صخره‌هایِ بلندی را پشتِ سر گذاشت...
باید به ترس هایِ زیادی غلبه کرد و با سختی هایِ زیادی جنگید...
باید جسورانه ادامه داد..
یادت نرود!
آدم هایی که از ارتفاع می‌ترسند،
هیچ وقت به قله نخواهند رسید

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام دختر دمت گرم هم انگیزه داری هم عمل
> امکانش هست بطور کلی بگی برنامت چجوریه؟
> مرررسی و امیدوارم ک موفق باشی


سلام و صد سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز 
اول از همه که بسیاااااااااااااااااااااا  ار ممنون بابت لطفت
و بعدش هم اینکه من هرشب قبل خواب برای روز بعدم پارت بندی مشخص میکنم مثلا میگم برنامه فردا ۱۵ساعتست و می‌نویسم از ساعت فلان تا فلان درس بعد باز ازون ساعت تا این ساعت استراحت.اینطوری.
اما برنامه کلیم اینه که تا ۱۷فروردین یه دور درسارو ببندم.و برای بعدشم که آزمون و تست و مرور گذاشتم.

----------


## ترنادو

زدراست وت یاااااااااااااا(سلام روسی :Yahoo (4): )
گزارش امروز:
ریاضی۴٫۵
ادبیات۳٫۱۵
فیزیک۴
زبان۳٫۵
ساعت۱۵٫۱۵
تست۲۶۷
#اتمام چالش روز هفتم

----------


## ترنادو

همه میگن بهش فکر نکن، فراموشش کن،بابا این هدف مال تو نیست،اخه این همه آدم که خیلی وقته شروع کردن چرا تو؟بابا پایت ضعیفه نمیشه،معدلت پایینه نمیشه،کسی نبوده که تا حالا بتونه،بیخیالش شو بابا فراموشش کن ولی من تو دلم به هدفم میگم:به قول سعید شیروانی:
من قصه‌ی فراق تو را خاک کرده ام، حاصل چه شد؟ جوانه زدی، بیشتر شدی..!❤️
امیدوارم روز به روز بیشتر تر عاشق هدفای قشنگتون بشین.و خیلی زود زندگیشون کنین

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_سیزدهم

----------


## Deep Blue

سلام
از امروز منم هستم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## whywouldnt

سلاممم  :Yahoo (9): 
راستش دیدم بعضیا دارن برا 402 برنامه میریزن میگن مطمعنیم نمیشه :Yahoo (114):  اصن کلا بازی نکرده باختن!! نمدونم اما شاید تعدادشون خیلی زیاد باشه! :Yahoo (17):  الان همین الان زمانیه که بعضیا خط میخورن :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (94):  تو این لحظس که تو باید پاشی تو این یه ماهو ... خورده ای با جون و دل بخونی دوستم :Yahoo (9): تو این زمانا باور و تلاش حرف اولو میزنن! همه چی میشه آره میشه!! نیازی نیست تعداد تستت نجومی باشه از همین الانن! ثانیه به ثانیه خودتو خوب کن میبینی که ساعت مطالعت به ی جایی میرسه که حتی نمیتونستی خوابشو ببینی :Yahoo (9):  فقط امیدوار باش ببین اکی تامام تا الان خوب نبودی هم گذشته مریضی سختی داشته تامام اینم ول کن گذشته ..حیف نیس چشاتو برا فضای مجازی دیدن صرف کنی؟؟ حیف نیس؟؟ :Yahoo (75):   :Yahoo (105): امید داشته باش و خودت باور کن! نیاز نیس مامانت بابات مشاورت باورت داشته باشن که!! باور کن این رویای لعنتی این هدف کشتی گیر ..قراره مال تو بشه  :Yahoo (9): از همین لحظه به بعد برو تو اتاقت قشنگگگ کتابو وا کن شروع کن به خوندن تست بزن بخون و و و دیگه دیدی داری بیهوش میشی برو بخواب :Yahoo (112): روز و شبت از این به بعد تو اتاقت سپری شه  :Yahoo (83):  خوب اگه هدف داری این چیزا قراره برات راحت باشه و اصن لذت ببری که داری میخونی :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (39):  اما اگه هدف نداری حرص نداری بهتره مسیرتو دوباره بچینی شاید یه هدف دیگه غ کنکور منتظرته و قراره بهش برسی  :Yahoo (31):  خوب خوب پاشو شروع کن بخون تست بزن  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105): موفق میشی من مطمعنم چون حداقل بازی نکرده نمیبازی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم بر رفقای با انگیزه و پرتلاش خودم
خسته نباشین
خب و اما گزارش امروز:
زیست۴
عربی۳٫۵
شیمی۴
دینی۳٫۵
ساعت۱۵٫۵
تست۲۷۵
#اتمام چالش روز هشتم


خیلی اذیت شدی؟
میدونم . . . 
خیلی آزارت دادن باحرفاشون؟
میدونم . . . 
خیلی وقتا شکستی؟
میدونم
خیلی وقتا ادامه دادن سخت بود واست؟
میدونم . . . 
خیلی وقتا تنها بودی؟
میدونم . . . 
خیلی وقتا حس کردی داری له میشی زیر این همه فشار؟
میدونم . . . 
ولی ببین اون روز ها هم تموم شدن 
حتی روزهایی بود که فک میکردی کارت تمومه و دیگ صبح رو نمیبینی . . . 
کاری کن که وقتی تهش ازت پرسیدن ; حسرتی توی دلت نباشه 
پس جا نزن و ادامه بده
پس پشت آرزوهات سفت بمون و بهشون برس❤️

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_چهاردهم

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااامممممم بر رفقای پرتلاش خودم.خیلی خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.خب،یک روز دیگه هم گذشت دوتا خبر دارم یه خبر خوب و یه خبر بد.خبر بد اینکه ۱۶اسفند۱۴۰۰ تموم شد و دیگه برنمی‌گرده یعنی ۲۴ساعت رفت که رفت و دیگه نداریمش و خبر خوب اینکه فردا ۱۷اسفنده و ما ۱۷اسفندی رو داریم که بتونه مارو یک قدم به هدف قشنگمون نزدیک تر کنه پس ازش خوب استفاده کنیم که فرداشب این موقع حال دلمون خوب باشه.خب از هرچه بگذریم سخن گزارش کار خوش تر است:
ریاضی۴
ادبیات۳٫۵
فیزیک۴٫۱۵
زبان۳٫۵
ساعت۱۵٫۴۵
تست۲۹۰
#اتمام چالش روز نهم
شبتون به قشنگی هدفاتون

----------


## mammstein

> سلااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااامممممم بر رفقای پرتلاش خودم.خیلی خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.خب،یک روز دیگه هم گذشت دوتا خبر دارم یه خبر خوب و یه خبر بد.خبر بد اینکه ۱۶اسفند۱۴۰۰ تموم شد و دیگه برنمی‌گرده یعنی ۲۴ساعت رفت که رفت و دیگه نداریمش و خبر خوب اینکه فردا ۱۷اسفنده و ما ۱۷اسفندی رو داریم که بتونه مارو یک قدم به هدف قشنگمون نزدیک تر کنه پس ازش خوب استفاده کنیم که فرداشب این موقع حال دلمون خوب باشه.خب از هرچه بگذریم سخن گزارش کار خوش تر است:
> ریاضی۴
> ادبیات۳٫۵
> فیزیک۴٫۱۵
> زبان۳٫۵
> ساعت۱۵٫۴۵
> تست۲۹۰
> #اتمام چالش روز نهم
> شبتون به قشنگی هدفاتون


نزدیک 16 ساعت درس خوندی شما؟ بابا دمت گرم  :Yahoo (65):  منکه تازه شروع کردم نمیتونم بخونم هرچند من مشغله زیاد دارم ولی امیدوارم بتونم بیفتم رو دور درس خوندن. البته من پیشکسوتم و شرایطم با شما فرق میکنه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mammstein

سطح کتاب زیست میکروگاج رو چطوری ارزیابی میکنین بچه ها. به نظر من که تستاش خیلی سنگینه  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_پانزدهم
بیاین یکبار برا همیشه تمامِ خودمونو بزاریم پای هدفامون!

----------


## آنرمال

*درود به همگی 
منم هستم 
دیگه خستم ازهیچ کاری نکردن
نمیگنم دو رقمی یا سه رقمی میگم قولی ک به پدرم دادم (من قول نمیدم امسال nرقمی میشم بابا ولی همه تلاشمو میکنم)
به امید حق
شروع * 1400/12/17

----------


## ترنادو

سلام رفقا شبتون بخیر.
گزارش امروز
زیست 4.5
دینی3
شیمی4.45
عربی3.5
ساعت15.45
تست305
امیدوارم که خیلی خیلی خیلی زود همتون رویاهای قشنگتونو زندگی کنین

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام رفقا شبتون بخیر.
> گزارش امروز
> زیست 4.5
> دینی3
> شیمی4.45
> عربی3.5
> ساعت15.45
> تست305
> امیدوارم که خیلی خیلی خیلی زود همتون رویاهای قشنگتونو زندگی کنین





> نزدیک 16 ساعت درس خوندی شما؟ بابا دمت گرم  منکه تازه شروع کردم نمیتونم بخونم هرچند من مشغله زیاد دارم ولی امیدوارم بتونم بیفتم رو دور درس خوندن. البته من پیشکسوتم و شرایطم با شما فرق میکنه


خیلی ممنون از لطفتون
مطمعنم که خیلی خیلی زود به نقطه اوجتون میرسین .کسی که هنوز بعد چندسال هدفش رو فراموش نکرده حتما لیاقت رسیدن به بهترین هارو داره.

----------


## ترنادو

> سطح کتاب زیست میکروگاج رو چطوری ارزیابی میکنین بچه ها. به نظر من که تستاش خیلی سنگینه


کتاب میکرو زیست درواقع یجورایی همون کتاب iQزیسته تستاشون خیلی شبیه همه و حتی مولف هاش یکیه.برای همین از نظر سطح هردوتاشون سختن و نکته دار.اما خب توی زیست بنظرم استفاده از اینجور کتاب ها اگه اموزشتون تکمیل شده باشه عالیه چون هم نکات جدید و جالب یاد میگیرین که شانس مطرح شدن توی کنکور رو دارن و هم اینکه دقتتون رو در مطالعه بالا میبرن

----------


## Little_girl

بچه ها 
من تا الان کم بیش یه چیزایی خوندم ولی میتونم بگم صفر صفرم
توی یه شرایط خانوادگی افتضاحیم 
میشه یکم بهم امید بدید؟

----------


## ترنادو

> بچه ها 
> من تا الان کم بیش یه چیزایی خوندم ولی میتونم بگم صفر صفرم
> توی یه شرایط خانوادگی افتضاحیم 
> میشه یکم بهم امید بدید؟


سلام رفیق خوبی؟
بهم میگی هدفت کدوم رشته و دانشگاهه؟
البته اگه دوست داری

----------


## Little_girl

> سلام رفیق خوبی؟
> بهم میگی هدفت کدوم رشته و دانشگاهه؟
> البته اگه دوست داری


سلام 
راستش نمیدونم 
ولی باید شهر خودم یا نهایت کرج قبول شم چون اجازه ندارم بیشتر از این دور برم
ولی حداقل دوست دارم پیرا قبول بشم
نمیشه نه؟

----------


## Little_girl

> میشه خوبشم میشه
> تلاش کنی پیراههای کرجو راحت میاری


ممنون 
راستش خیلی داغونم خیلی خیلی زیاد 
احساس میکنم به بن بست زندگیم رسیدم
هر چقدرم تلاش کنم از این منجلاب نمیتونم خودمو بکشم بالا 
خیلی تنهام خیلی خیلی زیاد 
عملا چیزی به اسم خانواده ندارم
و این بیشتر میرسونم 
کل زندگیم جنگیدم با همه چی 
احساس میکنم تموم شدم دیگه 
خالی خالیماینکه حتی یه نفرم تو زندگیت نداشته باشی 
چیزی از خانواده نفهمیده باشی 
الان ازم کار میکشن هه
کم آوردم به خدا 
خیلی سخته خیلی سخته

----------


## ترنادو

سلام رفقا حالتون خوبه؟
راستش یه چیزی رو که تازگیا متوجهش شدم اینه که یجورایی اکثریتمون این روزا بجای اینکه بشینیم سوال و تست حل کنیم.بیشتر داریم سوال می‌پرسیم.میشه؟نمیشع؟میرسم  ؟نمیرسم؟کسی بوده که از الان شروع کنه و دورقمی بشه؟ینی واقعا بوده؟من پایم ضعیفه میتونم؟من مدرسه عادی درس میخونم میشع؟خیلیا بودن که از خیلی وقت پیش شروع کردن و الان سطحشون عالیه پس چرا من قبول شم؟
و....
خب،رفیق می‌خوام باهات یک معامله ای بکنم.من جواب همه سوالات و یک بار برای همیشه میدم تو در مقابلش فقط یک سوال منو جواب بده.منصفانست نه؟جواب همه سوالات در ازای پاسخ دادن یک سوال اونم نه به من.خودت به خودت.خب شروع کنیم؟
سوال اول:
از الان شروع کنم احتمال موفقیتم چقدره؟یک هزارم درصد
سوال دوم:کسی بوده که از الان شروع کنه و تونسته باشه؟نه.هیچ کس هیچ کس هیچ کس نبوده.همه از همون دوران جنینی که چه عرض کنم از همون عالم زر که هنوز وارد این دنیاهم نشده بودن شروع کردن به خوندن.
من مدرسم عادیه،معلمای خوبی ندارم،پایم ضعیفه.میشه؟احتمالش خیلی خیلی کمه.چون هیچی از درسا تقریبا میشه گفت نمیدونی و سطحت پایینه اکثر دورقمیا تیزهوشانی بودن.
 وقتی خیلیا تا الان عالی درس خوندن .چرا من؟اره حق با تویه .واقعا چرا تو؟بقیه بنظر لایق ترن.بدو هدفتو دو دستی تقدیمشون کن.بدو.
خب رفیق الوعده وفا.حالا نوبت تویه.که سوال منو جواب بدی:با همه این حرفا هنوزم هدفتو میخوای؟
ببین جواب من یک کلمست فقط یک کلمه.یا اره یا هم نه.اگه جوابت نه هستش که خب...اکی امیدوارم تو زمینه دیگه ای موفق باشی.ممنون که وقت گذاشتیو خوندی.
آما،اون سرسختایی که جوابشون اره هستش.خب پس همین الان پاشو برو جلو آینه تک تک سوالا رو با جوابایی که من بهت دادم رو بخون و آخر هر سوال بلند بگو :به درک.
یه به درک درست و حسابی بگو به همه موانع و بهانه ها و ترسات و اینکه رفیق حواست به این آره ای که گفتی باشه.من بهت جوابی که همه بهت میدن رو دادم اینکه تو خودتو باور کنی یا بقیه رو. رویاتو باور کنی یا ترساتو.تواناییاتو باور کنی یا گذشتتو.
.فقط اگه مغزت باز این سوالا رو واست پررنگ کرد.بهش بگو:ببین من  این سوالا رو پرسیدم و یک جواب سرراست هم گرفتم.اما باور نکردم و ترجیح دادم خودمو و خدامو هدفمو باور کنم.پس بشین سرجات این تستی که گذاشتم جلوت رو بحل.افرین مغز قشنگم.قشنگ مغزم.
خب دیه بسه خیلی حرف زدم .برو با خودت و هدفت کنار بیا.برو.

----------


## Little_girl

> عزیزم درک میکنم همه مشکل داریم  به انواع مختلف و مطمئن باش کنکوری نیست که بی دغدغه درس بخونه خب؟
> الان قبول دارم حمایت خانواده خیلی مهمه ولی خب تو باید با خودت فک کنی من ی دختر محکمو مستقلم خودم آینده ی خودمو میسازم .. ینی منظورم اینه از لحاظ عاطفی مستقل باش خودت ب خودت روحیه بده (اینا رو از رو بخار معده نمیگمااا درک میکنم تجربه داشتم )
> درباره کار کردن دوتا پیشنهاد دارم : یا با یکی از اقوامتون ک بنظرت دلسوزه صحبت کن ک یا بری خونه اونا یا با مامانت صحبت کنه
> دوم اینکه در برابر خانوادت جبهه نگیر خیلی منطقی با هر کدوم از پدرومادرت ک راحت تری بشین صحبت کن بگو الان 3 ماه مونده ک واسم خیلی مهم و سرنوشت سازه اجازه بدید این سه ماه رو واسه خودم باشم یا حداقل تایمی در حد ی ساعت میام کمکتون بگو ب عنوان ی دختر رشته ای ک میرم خیلی تو آیندم تاثیر داره 
> خلاصه اینکه منطقی صحبت کن قطعا یجوری حرفتو قبول میکنن ممکنه یکم سخت باشه یا چندبار نیاز ب تکرار داشته باشه
> کتابخونه رفتنم بهت پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون بنظرم مناسب نیست
> 
> و اینکه مطمئن باش اصلا دیر نیست 
> با ی برنامه درست میتونی اونچیزی رو ک میخوای برسی عزیز دلم 
> ...


متاسفانه هزاران بار باهاشون صحبت کردم نتیجه ای نداده 
فامیل هم ندارم اونجوری بتونه صحبت کنه 
باید با این شرایط بسوزم و بسازم دیگه مرسی عزیزم

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_شانزدهم وهفدهم

----------


## ترنادو

> متاسفانه هزاران بار باهاشون صحبت کردم نتیجه ای نداده 
> فامیل هم ندارم اونجوری بتونه صحبت کنه 
> باید با این شرایط بسوزم و بسازم دیگه مرسی عزیزم


آخه حیف اون پروفایل قشنگ و باحالت نیست که با بسازم و بسوزم خرابش میکنی؟
ببین منو بساز،اره زندگیتو بساز.ولی نسوز.اگه میخوای ازین شرایط نجات پیدا کنی و به اصطلاح خودت بشی خانم خودت. بزار راحت بهت بگم بقول یکی باید بتونی به یه روشی خودتو جدا کنی یک بار.واسه همین ازت پرسیدم چه رشته و دانشگاهی میخوای.ببین خواهر من تو اگه یه زندگی عالی و به عبارت بهتر مستقل و بدون آشوب های الانتو میخوای باید ثابت کنی که چقدر باارزش و باعرضه ای.چرا پیراپزشکی؟چرا کرج؟هوم؟تو که تهرانی ،تو که مشخصه رویاهای بزرگ تو سرته.چرا پزشکی تهران نه؟هان ؟چرا تو نه؟غلط کرده هر کی گفته مال تو نیست.اتفاقا مال خود خود خودته.کسی تا حالا نتونسته؟تو بشو اولی.بابا اصن ربطی به اینکه بقیه چقدر خوندن و تو صفری نداره.تو فقط باید به خودت قول بدی که درسارو کامل تا روز کنکور یاد میگیری و میفهمی بعدش دیه طرف حسابت کنکوره که باید حتی اگه شده از حلقومش یه صندلی دانشگاه تهران بکشونی بیرون.همین.اتفاقا تو می‌رسی.میدونی چرا؟چون تو از زیاد درس خوندن خسته نمیشی چون زیاد کار کردی و خستگی واست شده شوخی.کسیو نداری که بهت انگیزه بده و اوضاعت میشه واست انگیزه.بنظر من چیزای بد که بخوایم عالیشون کنیم انگیزه بهترین تا چیزای خوب.زمانت کمه؟هر چند شب درمیون بخواب.من امتحان کردم.ساعت مطالعت پایین نمیاد هیچ تازه زیادم میشه چون انگیزه میگیری.فکر نکن من صدام از جای گرم بلند میشه منم آن‌قدر مشکلات مضخرف و دنیای دارک دارم که اگه بخوام بگم یه مثنوی فقط باید پیام بفرستم.پاشو دختر پاشو.بگو از لج شرایطمم که شده امسال یه رتبه دورقمی حقمه.همین و تمام

----------


## Little_girl

> آخه حیف اون پروفایل قشنگ و باحالت نیست که با بسازم و بسوزم خرابش میکنی؟
> ببین منو بساز،اره زندگیتو بساز.ولی نسوز.اگه میخوای ازین شرایط نجات پیدا کنی و به اصطلاح خودت بشی خانم خودت. بزار راحت بهت بگم بقول یکی باید بتونی به یه روشی خودتو جدا کنی یک بار.واسه همین ازت پرسیدم چه رشته و دانشگاهی میخوای.ببین خواهر من تو اگه یه زندگی عالی و به عبارت بهتر مستقل و بدون آشوب های الانتو میخوای باید ثابت کنی که چقدر باارزش و باعرضه ای.چرا پیراپزشکی؟چرا کرج؟هوم؟تو که تهرانی ،تو که مشخصه رویاهای بزرگ تو سرته.چرا پزشکی تهران نه؟هان ؟چرا تو نه؟غلط کرده هر کی گفته مال تو نیست.اتفاقا مال خود خود خودته.کسی تا حالا نتونسته؟تو بشو اولی.بابا اصن ربطی به اینکه بقیه چقدر خوندن و تو صفری نداره.تو فقط باید به خودت قول بدی که درسارو کامل تا روز کنکور یاد میگیری و میفهمی بعدش دیه طرف حسابت کنکوره که باید حتی اگه شده از حلقومش یه صندلی دانشگاه تهران بکشونی بیرون.همین.اتفاقا تو می‌رسی.میدونی چرا؟چون تو از زیاد درس خوندن خسته نمیشی چون زیاد کار کردی و خستگی واست شده شوخی.کسیو نداری که بهت انگیزه بده و اوضاعت میشه واست انگیزه.بنظر من چیزای بد که بخوایم عالیشون کنیم انگیزه بهترین تا چیزای خوب.زمانت کمه؟هر چند شب درمیون بخواب.من امتحان کردم.ساعت مطالعت پایین نمیاد هیچ تازه زیادم میشه چون انگیزه میگیری.فکر نکن من صدام از جای گرم بلند میشه منم آن‌قدر مشکلات مضخرف و دنیای دارک دارم که اگه بخوام بگم یه مثنوی فقط باید پیام بفرستم.پاشو دختر پاشو.بگو از لج شرایطمم که شده امسال یه رتبه دورقمی حقمه.همین و تمام


ممنونم از حرفات 
از تک تکشون 
اوهوم مشکلات هست و من حتی اینجا یک دهمشون هم بیان نکردم

ممنونم که بهم انگیزه دوباره بلند شدن دادی 
موفق باشی تو هم عزیزم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Parimah

> ممنون 
> راستش خیلی داغونم خیلی خیلی زیاد 
> احساس میکنم به بن بست زندگیم رسیدم
> هر چقدرم تلاش کنم از این منجلاب نمیتونم خودمو بکشم بالا 
> خیلی تنهام خیلی خیلی زیاد 
> عملا چیزی به اسم خانواده ندارم
> و این بیشتر میرسونم 
> کل زندگیم جنگیدم با همه چی 
> احساس میکنم تموم شدم دیگه 
> ...


جملات گاهی یاری نمیکنه چیزی رو بیان کنی یا توصیف کنی باید تو اون لحظه یا مکان باشی که بتونی یک صدم لمسش کنی درست مثل گفته هات  کسی نمیتونه مثل تو بفهمه حرفاتو


یا باید کوهی بیشتر از تو روی سرش فرود اومده باشه که تو یک صدم از دردهاشو بفهمی یا رشته کوه به اندازه خودت یا کمتر که اون بفهمه تو چی مقصود حرفات و تجربیاتت هست


شرایط روحی و جسمی و روانیت طوریه که انگار بختک 24 ساعته روت افتاده  ، تویه بیداری و خواب باهاش میجنگی چشمات بازه میبینیش که سیاهیش دور و ورتو گرفته ولی بدنت قفله و دست و پاهات جون حرکت نداره گلوتو محکم فشار میده از ترس و اضطراب میخوای خون بالا بیاری ضربان قلبت اینقدر کوبنده س که صداش تو مغزت اکو میشه


یک لحظه ولت میکنه و تو با شتاب میپری و زود چراغ اتاقتو روشن میکنی که روشنایی اتاقت نجاتت بده میری جلو آیینه و میبینی دور گلوت قرمزه و با چشمای اشکی میگی : خدایا کی پس خواب راحت داشته باشم؟


تو نمیتونی چراغ اتاق رو روشن بزاری چون جو خونه تنش زاست و از حوصلت خارجه بخوای بخاطر چراغ روشن ساعت 3 صبح بازخواست بشی فرداش که چیکار میکنی هر شب این موقع روشنه اتاقت ؟!


پس شمع رو روشن میکنی و کنارت میزاری که به امید یه ذره نور بتونی 1 ساعت بخوابی و همون نور شمع میشه دلگرمیت


یکساعت بعد با صدای جیغی تو سرت از خواب میپری و سردرد بدی سراغت میاد ، ساعت رو میبینی که چه زود یکساعت گذشت و تو با چشمای قرمز و خسته باید پاشی بری دنبال درس مورد علاقت که بهت این ساعت جون بده


روند زندگیت مثل پاندول ساعته که گاهی اونقدر باطریش نو هست که به سرعت میچرخه و دوماه بعدش سرعتش کم میشه و روزای بعدش انرژیش رو به تحلیل میره و خواب میمونه 

ولی در این لحظات تنها چیزی که میتونه موثر باشه برای تو تکرار جملات مثبت هست مشخصا یک کار مزخرف و بیخود تلقیش میکنی ولی من میتونم دوساعت  از تاثیرات گفتار مثبت برات سیمنار برگزار کنم و موثر بودنش در زندگیم حرف بزنم 

گفتار دو بعد داره یکیش منفی که اونقدر شعاع پراکندگیش زیاده که عملا در 2 دسته تقسیم میشه : 1_ تخریب  2_ ذهن پریشانی   

گفتار مثبت شعاع پراکندگیش کمتره در 2 دسته : 1_ تحسین و تشویق  2_باورسازی  

آدم ها میتونن با یه جمله منفی اونقدر محکم تو سر یکی بزنن که اون سر فروپاشی کنه و نابود بشه انگار که از اول آدمی با این ویژگی ها و حس ها وجود خارجی نداشته یا میتونن یکی رو سوار ماشین کنن و شب ببرن جاده برهوت و وقتی که داره فکر میکنه به خودش در ماشین رو باز کنن و هلش بدن و از ماشین پرت بشه بیرون و اونقدر شدت افتادنش زیاد باشه تشتک زانوش بشکنه و از درد جیغ بکشه 

گفتار منفی مثل یه خنجر سه لبه هست که بخاطر عمیق بریدن و اصابت کردنش با پوست سوم بدن معروفه  از هر طرف بگیریش تند و سریع دستتو مثل گوشت بره برش میده و تنها آسیبش فقط به خودته

حتی پرتش کنی هم بخاطر سنگین بودن و تیزی فوق العاده ش امکان برخوردش به پاهات هست و جز گرون ترین ها هم محسوب میشه در عین تیز بودن و خطرناک بودنش 

پس بجای اینکه هر روز این خنجر رو دستت بگیری حداقل پرتش کن که بار آخر فقط پاتو ببره و بدونی این ضربه آخره و یکبار قراره دردشو بکشی و پوستت بعد 1 هفته ترمیم پیدا میکنه و لازم نیست هربار درون بدنت فرو کنی و در بیاری 

گفتار مثبت مثل یه قهوه میمونه در عین حال که اوایل واست بی معنیه ولی به مرور بخاطر آنتی اکسیدان زیادی که داره روی سلامت پوست و مو تاثیرات بسزایی میزاره 

همینطور که روی سوخت چربی در بدن و حس خوب و کاهش اضطراب نقش زیادی ایفا میکنه و کبد چرب و بیماری های قلبی و عروقی و سرطان ها رو کمتر میکنه 

هرچقدر بیشتر با تلخیش کنار بیایی مفید تر واقع میشه چون میزان مرغوب بودنش به کافئین بیشترشه 

هر روز از این گفتار مثبتی که مثل قهوه هست بنوش بزار دلتو بزنه بزار نخوای ادامه بدی ولی فکر کن این نسکافه هست و شکر داخلش حل شده ولی اونقدری برای سلامت جوارح بدنت شگفت انگیزه که باید ازش بنوشی بخاطر خودت

یه جنگجو واقعی هیچ وقت از جنگ هایی که پشت سر گذاشته واسه اطرافیانش و یارانش حرفی نمیزنه چون پیروزی خودش نقش و نگاره داره و همونقدر چشمهارو از زیباییش میسوزونه 

فقط قهوه تو هر روز بنوش و یه لباس جنگ زره پوش محکم و قدرتمند بپوش که مانع از فرو رفتن خنجر و شمشیر بهت بشه 

امید دارم که تو شخصیت داستان بعدیم هستی با این وجود این شخصیت یه بانو هست که با 50 نفر به میدان اومده بهش فریاد میزنن از صحنه روزگار محوت میکنیم و تو سوار بر اسب شمشیر نقره نشان تو بیرون میکشی و با پوزخند میگی : بیاین وسط من آمدم 

5 نفر همزمان با سرعت گرد باد به سمتت هجوم میارن و تو با یک دست گردن و شونه هاشونو میزنی و از اسب پرت میشن پایین و همینطور نفرات بعدی میان و تو میمونی و رییس ارتش که مردی جنگجو و صاحب منصب هست 

اگر شکستش بدی مدال شوالیه سرخ بهت تعلق میگیره چون تو قراره از زمین های ذهن و روحت مراقبت کنی نزاری کسی بهشون تعرض کنه و با اینکارت اهالی وجدانت از تو تقدیر و تشکر میکنن 

این مرد پر خشم و قدرتمند گردن اسبتو میزنه زمین و تو از پشت به زمین اصابت میکنی ولی در یک لحظه که قراره زیر پاهای اسبش خورد بشی بلند میشی و از پشت کمر این مرد رو زخمی میکنی و از درد خودشو جمع میکنه و زبونشو گاز میگیره

و عصبی شمشیر زهرآلودشو در میاره با دو شمشیر قصد داره واسه همیشه نیست و نابودت کنه  ولی تو از پشت کمرت طنابی رو در میاری و سرش که مثل جوخه مرگ میمونه به دور گردنش میفته و با قدرت میکشیش و از شدت فشار طناب رو میخواد پاره کنه ولی افسوس که طناب  از فلزی سخت ساخته شده  ظاهرش به براقی پوست مار از دم خفه میشه و
روی اسبش آویزان ....

تو یه جنگجویی میشی که تو سکوت و تاریکی کار رو به اتمام رسوند و خاک میدان رو از زره خودش تکاند

----------


## happy_month

> آخه حیف اون پروفایل قشنگ و باحالت نیست که با بسازم و بسوزم خرابش میکنی؟
> ببین منو بساز،اره زندگیتو بساز.ولی نسوز.اگه میخوای ازین شرایط نجات پیدا کنی و به اصطلاح خودت بشی خانم خودت. بزار راحت بهت بگم بقول یکی باید بتونی به یه روشی خودتو جدا کنی یک بار.واسه همین ازت پرسیدم چه رشته و دانشگاهی میخوای.ببین خواهر من تو اگه یه زندگی عالی و به عبارت بهتر مستقل و بدون آشوب های الانتو میخوای باید ثابت کنی که چقدر باارزش و باعرضه ای.چرا پیراپزشکی؟چرا کرج؟هوم؟تو که تهرانی ،تو که مشخصه رویاهای بزرگ تو سرته.چرا پزشکی تهران نه؟هان ؟چرا تو نه؟غلط کرده هر کی گفته مال تو نیست.اتفاقا مال خود خود خودته.کسی تا حالا نتونسته؟تو بشو اولی.بابا اصن ربطی به اینکه بقیه چقدر خوندن و تو صفری نداره.تو فقط باید به خودت قول بدی که درسارو کامل تا روز کنکور یاد میگیری و میفهمی بعدش دیه طرف حسابت کنکوره که باید حتی اگه شده از حلقومش یه صندلی دانشگاه تهران بکشونی بیرون.همین.اتفاقا تو می‌رسی.میدونی چرا؟چون تو از زیاد درس خوندن خسته نمیشی چون زیاد کار کردی و خستگی واست شده شوخی.کسیو نداری که بهت انگیزه بده و اوضاعت میشه واست انگیزه.بنظر من چیزای بد که بخوایم عالیشون کنیم انگیزه بهترین تا چیزای خوب.زمانت کمه؟هر چند شب درمیون بخواب.من امتحان کردم.ساعت مطالعت پایین نمیاد هیچ تازه زیادم میشه چون انگیزه میگیری.فکر نکن من صدام از جای گرم بلند میشه منم آن‌قدر مشکلات مضخرف و دنیای دارک دارم که اگه بخوام بگم یه مثنوی فقط باید پیام بفرستم.پاشو دختر پاشو.بگو از لج شرایطمم که شده امسال یه رتبه دورقمی حقمه.همین و تمام



سلام ترنادو عزیز 
من دو تا سوال دارم ازت 
میدونم این روزها شکر خدا  داری حسابی تلاش میکنی و از 7 یهمن شروع کردی 
به من بگو از امروز همین امروز دورقمی میشه؟ اصلا دو رقمی ن زیر 500 ؟
بهم بگو چیشد ک 7 اسفند شد شروع تو؟ چیشد ک اراااااا ده کردی رفیق؟ 
هرجوابی بدی همونو قبول میکنم... چون واقعا ازت انگیزه میگیرم...موفق باشی

----------


## Little_girl

> جملات گاهی یاری نمیکنه چیزی رو بیان کنی یا توصیف کنی باید تو اون لحظه یا مکان باشی که بتونی یک صدم لمسش کنی درست مثل گفته هات  کسی نمیتونه مثل تو بفهمه حرفاتو
> 
> 
> یا باید کوهی بیشتر از تو روی سرش فرود اومده باشه که تو یک صدم از دردهاشو بفهمی یا رشته کوه به اندازه خودت یا کمتر که اون بفهمه تو چی مقصود حرفات و تجربیاتت هست
> 
> 
> شرایط روحی و جسمی و روانیت طوریه که انگار بختک 24 ساعته روت افتاده  ، تویه بیداری و خواب باهاش میجنگی چشمات بازه میبینیش که سیاهیش دور و ورتو گرفته ولی بدنت قفله و دست و پاهات جون حرکت نداره گلوتو محکم فشار میده از ترس و اضطراب میخوای خون بالا بیاری ضربان قلبت اینقدر کوبنده س که صداش تو مغزت اکو میشه
> 
> 
> ...


واقعا ممنونم خیلی خوب بود
انگار تمام احساسات من رو بیان کردید 
خیلی قلم زیبایی دارید 
ممنون

----------


## ترنادو

> فایل پیوست 99740
> 
> 
> 
>  @ترنادو@  تمام تلاشمو کردم امروز


سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم تو فوق العاده ای فوق العاده ای فوق العاده دمت گرم دختر دمت گرم ترکوندی که.روز اولت این بود باقی روزات دیه فکر کنم قراره یه کار کنی کنکور استرس بگیره از سال بعد حذف شه.دمت گرم عالی بودی عالی خانم دکتر

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااامممممم خدمت همه رفقای درجه یک خودم.همگی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:
زیست ۴٫۱۵
دینی۳٫۵
شیمی۴٫۵
عربی۲٫۵
زمین۱٫۵
ساعت ۱۶٫۱۵
تست۳۲۰
شبتون به قشنگی رویاهای معرکتون

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام ترنادو عزیز 
> من دو تا سوال دارم ازت 
> میدونم این روزها شکر خدا  داری حسابی تلاش میکنی و از 7 یهمن شروع کردی 
> به من بگو از امروز همین امروز دورقمی میشه؟ اصلا دو رقمی ن زیر 500 ؟
> بهم بگو چیشد ک 7 اسفند شد شروع تو؟ چیشد ک اراااااا ده کردی رفیق؟ 
> هرجوابی بدی همونو قبول میکنم... چون واقعا ازت انگیزه میگیرم...موفق باشی


سلام به روی ماهت 
خب.ببین به هیچ کس هیچ کس هیچ کس اجازه نده که بهت بگه نمیشه.چون هیچ کس صلاحیت اینو جز خدا نداره.خدایی که اومده فکر رتبه دورقمی رو انداخته تو ذهن تو.خودش از همه چیزت اطلاع داشته میدونسته که توانایی شو داری میدونسته که لیاقتشو داری همه ما میگیم خدا حکیمه ینی چی ینی کار بدون علت اصن تو مرامش نیست پس رفیق ببین چقدددررررررررر آدم باارزشی هستی که خدا هدفی که تو سرت گذاشته با جون آدما سروکار داره.ببین چقدر بهت اعتماد داشته که تو سرت رویاهای بزرگی گذاشته که خیلیا حتی جرعت فکر کردن بهش رو هم ندارن.رفیق میشه باور کن ایمان داشته باش که میشه.من نمیدونم چجوری فقط اینو میدونم که اگه از ته دلت واسه هدفت بجنگی هدفت هرچی که باشه خدا بهت میده.چرا؟چون خودش به حضرت داوود گفته ای داوود اگه بنده من چیزی رو بخواد و بیاد به من بگه خدایا من جز تو کسیو ندارم کمکم کن حتی اگه زمین و آسمان دست به دست هم بدن که اون به چیزی که میخواد نرسه من اونو می‌رسونم.میبینی؟خودش گفته خودش قول داده.خیلیا میان میگن بقیه قبلا خوندن مگه میشه ما الان بخونیم و برسیم؟بابا ما چرا داریم عدالت خدا رو با عدالت در سطح خودمون قیاس میکنیم.کی گفته عدالت خدا به معنای برابریه.نه. آدما پیش خدا نون دلشون و میخورن.داریم کسیو که از الان شروع کنه و برسه به دانشگاه تهران چون عاشقه و داریم کسیو که چندساله داره واسه کنکور میخونه و هنوز نرسیده.فقط باید با تمرکز و دقت همه وجودت و بزاری.من خودم کنکوری ۱۴۰۰بودم سه روز مونده به کنکور نشستم دینی و عربی رو که حتی نهاییمم بزور پاس کرده بودم اونم با یک نمره افتضاح خوندم.اما باهمه تمرکزم اگه بگم اون ۳روز روزی ۲۰ساعت درس خوندم باور میکنی؟درصدم تو کنکور چندشد تو این دوتا درس؟چهل وخورده ای.فقط سه روز خوندم فقط سه روز.پس ینی اگه من با این همه زمان تا کنکور این دوتا درسو صد نزنم(بلانسبت جمع)ینی خود خرم.
پس رفیق پاشو.پاشو بیا چیزی که حقمونه رو بگیریم بیا در حد مرگ تلاش کنیم تا مرداد ۱۴۰۱بیایم همینجا به ریش همه کسایی که بهمون میگفتن نمی‌تونین بخندیم.رفیق بیا تلاش کنیم تا سال دیگه همدیگه رو جلوی سر در دانشگاه تهران ببینیم و بشیم رفیقای واقعی.پاشو دختر پاشو.هیچ کس نمیتونه توانایی های تو رو اندازه بگیره هیچ کس.هنوز هیچ دانشمندی نتونسته وسیله ای قدرتمند تر از مغز تو بسازه پاشو ثابت کن که چقدر همه چی تحت کنترلته.پاشو به مغزت به کالبدت حالی کن که اینجا رییس تویی و اونا کارگر.بهشون حالی کن وظیفشونه تورو به هدفت برسونن.تنها کاری که باید بکنی اینه که پاشی همین الان یه برگه برداری روش بزرگ بنویس پزشکی تهران بعدم یه برگه بردار یه کارنامه قبولی هم پیدا کن ببین برای رسیدن به پزشکی تهران حدودا چه درصدایی نیاز داری اونارم بنویس.رو یک برگه دیگه بنویس کنکور ۱۴۰۱بعد برگه اول و بزار زیر میزت و بهش بگو تا بهت نرسیدم همونجا میمونی بعد برگه درصداتو بگیر روبه روی برگه بعدی خوب بهش نشون بده چی بهت بدهکاره‌.حالیش کن که اگه از آسمون سنگم بیاد تو این درصدارو از حلقومش می‌کشی بیرون.بعدهم اون برگه درصدارو بزار جلوت تا بفهمی برای چی داری تلاش میکنی و بعدش هم بشین یه برنامه فشرده بریز و بشین سر درسات و با تک تک تستایی که میزنی قدم هاتو روی سنگفرش های دانشگاه تهران بساز.
موفق باشی آبجی گلم

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_هجدهم

----------


## happy_month

> سلام به روی ماهت 
> خب.ببین به هیچ کس هیچ کس هیچ کس اجازه نده که بهت بگه نمیشه.چون هیچ کس صلاحیت اینو جز خدا نداره.خدایی که اومده فکر رتبه دورقمی رو انداخته تو ذهن تو.خودش از همه چیزت اطلاع داشته میدونسته که توانایی شو داری میدونسته که لیاقتشو داری همه ما میگیم خدا حکیمه ینی چی ینی کار بدون علت اصن تو مرامش نیست پس رفیق ببین چقدددررررررررر آدم باارزشی هستی که خدا هدفی که تو سرت گذاشته با جون آدما سروکار داره.ببین چقدر بهت اعتماد داشته که تو سرت رویاهای بزرگی گذاشته که خیلیا حتی جرعت فکر کردن بهش رو هم ندارن.رفیق میشه باور کن ایمان داشته باش که میشه.من نمیدونم چجوری فقط اینو میدونم که اگه از ته دلت واسه هدفت بجنگی هدفت هرچی که باشه خدا بهت میده.چرا؟چون خودش به حضرت داوود گفته ای داوود اگه بنده من چیزی رو بخواد و بیاد به من بگه خدایا من جز تو کسیو ندارم کمکم کن حتی اگه زمین و آسمان دست به دست هم بدن که اون به چیزی که میخواد نرسه من اونو می‌رسونم.میبینی؟خودش گفته خودش قول داده.خیلیا میان میگن بقیه قبلا خوندن مگه میشه ما الان بخونیم و برسیم؟بابا ما چرا داریم عدالت خدا رو با عدالت در سطح خودمون قیاس میکنیم.کی گفته عدالت خدا به معنای برابریه.نه. آدما پیش خدا نون دلشون و میخورن.داریم کسیو که از الان شروع کنه و برسه به دانشگاه تهران چون عاشقه و داریم کسیو که چندساله داره واسه کنکور میخونه و هنوز نرسیده.فقط باید با تمرکز و دقت همه وجودت و بزاری.من خودم کنکوری ۱۴۰۰بودم سه روز مونده به کنکور نشستم دینی و عربی رو که حتی نهاییمم بزور پاس کرده بودم اونم با یک نمره افتضاح خوندم.اما باهمه تمرکزم اگه بگم اون ۳روز روزی ۲۰ساعت درس خوندم باور میکنی؟درصدم تو کنکور چندشد تو این دوتا درس؟چهل وخورده ای.فقط سه روز خوندم فقط سه روز.پس ینی اگه من با این همه زمان تا کنکور این دوتا درسو صد نزنم(بلانسبت جمع)ینی خود خرم.
> پس رفیق پاشو.پاشو بیا چیزی که حقمونه رو بگیریم بیا در حد مرگ تلاش کنیم تا مرداد ۱۴۰۱بیایم همینجا به ریش همه کسایی که بهمون میگفتن نمی‌تونین بخندیم.رفیق بیا تلاش کنیم تا سال دیگه همدیگه رو جلوی سر در دانشگاه تهران ببینیم و بشیم رفیقای واقعی.پاشو دختر پاشو.هیچ کس نمیتونه توانایی های تو رو اندازه بگیره هیچ کس.هنوز هیچ دانشمندی نتونسته وسیله ای قدرتمند تر از مغز تو بسازه پاشو ثابت کن که چقدر همه چی تحت کنترلته.پاشو به مغزت به کالبدت حالی کن که اینجا رییس تویی و اونا کارگر.بهشون حالی کن وظیفشونه تورو به هدفت برسونن.تنها کاری که باید بکنی اینه که پاشی همین الان یه برگه برداری روش بزرگ بنویس پزشکی تهران بعدم یه برگه بردار یه کارنامه قبولی هم پیدا کن ببین برای رسیدن به پزشکی تهران حدودا چه درصدایی نیاز داری اونارم بنویس.رو یک برگه دیگه بنویس کنکور ۱۴۰۱بعد برگه اول و بزار زیر میزت و بهش بگو تا بهت نرسیدم همونجا میمونی بعد برگه درصداتو بگیر روبه روی برگه بعدی خوب بهش نشون بده چی بهت بدهکاره‌.حالیش کن که اگه از آسمون سنگم بیاد تو این درصدارو از حلقومش می‌کشی بیرون.بعدهم اون برگه درصدارو بزار جلوت تا بفهمی برای چی داری تلاش میکنی و بعدش هم بشین یه برنامه فشرده بریز و بشین سر درسات و با تک تک تستایی که میزنی قدم هاتو روی سنگفرش های دانشگاه تهران بساز.
> موفق باشی آبجی گلم


دورت بگردم ک اینقدر مهربونی خانم دکتر
آره آره من همونیم ک ساعت 10 شب امتحانهای نهایی تا 5 دقیقه قبل امتحان کتاب برای اولین بار میخوندم و معدلم بالای 19 شد
من فقط بمدت ی سال و خورده ای با خودم لج کردم 
ممنونم ازت ممنونم 
فقط میتونم بگم بیصبرانه منتظرم سردر دانشگاه تهران همو ببینیم رفیق

----------


## ترنادو

> دورت بگردم ک اینقدر مهربونی خانم دکتر
> آره آره من همونیم ک ساعت 10 شب امتحانهای نهایی تا 5 دقیقه قبل امتحان کتاب برای اولین بار میخوندم و معدلم بالای 19 شد
> من فقط بمدت ی سال و خورده ای با خودم لج کردم 
> ممنونم ازت ممنونم 
> فقط میتونم بگم بیصبرانه منتظرم سردر دانشگاه تهران همو ببینیم رفیق


ایول بزن بریم بترکونیم.مطمعنم بهترینا درانتظارمونه

----------


## Little_girl

> سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم تو فوق العاده ای فوق العاده ای فوق العاده دمت گرم دختر دمت گرم ترکوندی که.روز اولت این بود باقی روزات دیه فکر کنم قراره یه کار کنی کنکور استرس بگیره از سال بعد حذف شه.دمت گرم عالی بودی عالی خانم دکتر


مرسی قشنگم دختر مهربون 
شما که بیشتر من میخوندی از همون اولشم خیلی مونده که به شما برسم من

----------


## mina_77

چقدر بهتون غبطه میخورم 
چقدر با عرضه اید

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*بوی خوش عمل و زحمت و تلاش به مشام میرسه 
دقیقا همون مدل تاپیک هایی که از بین شروع از الان دوسشون دارم 

تاپیکایی که بار عمل و تلاش شون بیشتر از بار حرف و کلامه..

دمتون گرم ادامه بدید
موفق باشید*

----------


## هیـــس هیـــس

من هم میخوام اینجا بذارم من بعد اما میدونم چون نیو اکاتت هست طول میکشه تا کامنتم ثبت شه  :Yahoo (12):  
هعی تابستون میومدم میذاشتم تو گزارش کارها اما شرایطی شد دیگ نیومدم..و اکانت قبلیمم فراموش کردم.حالا بیخیال امیدوارم کامنتهام زود ثبت شه :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Hala_madrid

سلام منم از اینجا تا تهشو هستم باهاتون به امید موفقیت هممون

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_نوزدهم
سلام. ماشاءالله ب این اکیپ پر انرژژییییییی 
همه با هم 
هرروز 
بیشتر از دیروز تلاش می کنیم 
موفیقت نزدیکههه.. 
جدیدا خیلی خوش اومدن همگی موفق باشین

----------


## Shil_

فقط یه چیزی ؛
‌
اگر خدا به دلت یه هدفی یه عشقی رو انداخته 
حتما میدونسته که پتانسیلشو داری
حتما میدونسته که میتونی
‌
پس به جای ناامیدی بچسب به اون هدفت
چون تو میتونی
چون سهم تو از زندگیه
‌
‌پس ذهنتو جمع و جور کن
اطرافتو مرتب کن
یه برگه بگیر 
برنامه ریزی کن


ازت خواهش میکنم خودتو توانایی هاتو قدرتتو دست کم نگیر.. 

شروع کن
بقیش با خدا

----------


## ترنادو

علیک هلووووووووووووووو خدمت همه رفقای پرانرژی خودم.خسته نباشین و شب قشنگتونم بخیر.
خیر مقدم عرض میکنم خدمت دوستان جدید(خلاصه که ینی قدم رو تخم چشم ما گذاشتین خوش اومدین و این حرفا دیگه)خب بریم برای گزارش کار امروز:
دینی۲٫۵
زیست۴٫۱۵
ادبیات۳
ریاضی۳٫۴۵
زمین۲
روتین و مرور۱
ساعت۱۶٫۵
تست۳۱۰
خب اینم ازین.حسابی این روزا مراقب خودتون باشین.این روزا باید جسم و مغز و روحتون همه در خدمت هدفتون باشه پس هیچ جوره این ۳موردو فراموش نکنین و حواستون بهشون باشه.همونطور که خیلی چیزا از نظر جسمی براتون مشکل ایجاد می‌کنه حرف منفی هم مثل اسید میفته به جون هدفاتون.رفیق کلی مراقب خودت باش دنیا از تو فقط یه دونه داره.جهان به تو و هدفای خارق العادت بیشتر از هرچیزی احتیاج داره.
شبتون به قشنگی درصد ۱۰۰کارنامه کنکورتون

----------


## ترنادو

علیک هلووووووووووووووو خدمت همه رفقای پرانرژی خودم.خسته نباشین و شب قشنگتونم بخیر.
خیر مقدم عرض میکنم خدمت دوستان جدید(خلاصه که ینی قدم رو تخم چشم ما گذاشتین خوش اومدین و ازاین حرفا دیگه)خب بریم برای گزارش کار امروز:
دینی۲٫۵
زیست۴٫۱۵
ادبیات۳
ریاضی۳٫۴۵
زمین۲
روتین و مرور۱
ساعت۱۶٫۵
تست۳۱۰
خب اینم ازین.حسابی این روزا مراقب خودتون باشین.این روزا باید جسم و مغز و روحتون همه در خدمت هدفتون باشه پس هیچ جوره این ۳موردو فراموش نکنین و حواستون بهشون باشه.همونطور که خیلی چیزا از نظر جسمی براتون مشکل ایجاد می‌کنه حرف منفی هم مثل اسید میفته به جون هدفاتون.رفیق کلی مراقب خودت باش دنیا از تو فقط یه دونه داره.جهان به تو و هدفای خارق العادت بیشتر از هرچیزی احتیاج داره.
شبتون به قشنگی درصد ۱۰۰کارنامه کنکورتون

----------


## ترنادو

این صبح قشنگ می‌تونه تو خوابگاه دانشگاه تهران شروع بشه اگه دووم بیاریم و تا آخرش بجنگیم باهم.
صبحتون بخیر رفقا

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_بیستم

----------


## تیلور

سلام 
من رشتم انسانیه.
منم از امشب گزارش کار میدم.
دو سه روزه شروع کردم.
نمیدونم امیدی هست که رتبه بیارم یا نه ولی راهی جز تلاش ندارم.
کسی اینجا انسانی هست؟؟؟؟

----------


## Little_girl

فایل پیوست 99757

----------


## Aliporkhani

سلام رفقا منم خیلی عالی و پر انرژی شروع کردم این اولین روزمه ۱۵ ساعت بیشتر خوندم باورم نمیشه بیایین باهم بترکونیم هر چقدر هم که کم کاری داشتیم الان جبران کنیم اصلا نا امید نشیم این یعنی به نتیجه بین راه اهمیت ندیهیم و تلاش کنیم اونم هر روز مشکل ما با زمانی هست که میتونیم اما مطالعه نمیکنیم من تصمیم گرفتم از فضای مجازی دور بشم و اینجا بمونم تا انگیزمو حفظ کنم نترسید خدا با ماست بیایین با هم تمام سختی ها را بشکونیم

----------


## Fatemeh873

سلام،منم اینجا گزارش بدم از این به بعد.
جدیدا واسه هرمسله کوچک و بزرگی چند ساعت دادم،اینه که الان دو روز بعد آزمون هنوز به مباحث آزمون نرسیدم.
اما میخوام جمع کنم این وضعو و بیشتر مایه میزارم،تاشب...
دیروز ۱۰۰تست :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ترنادو

هلللللللووووووووووووو علیکم خدمت همه رفقای عزیز.صبح زیبای اسفندیتون بخیر باشه.خب گزارش دیروز:
دینی۲٫۵
زیست۴٫۱۵
ادبیات۳
ریاضی۳٫۴۵
زمین۲
روتین و مرور۱
ساعت۱۶٫۵
تست۳۳۵
هیچ کس و هیچ چیز ،دوباره میگم.هیییییییییییچچچچچ کس و هیییییییییچ چییییییییزییییییی نمیتونه مانع آدمی بشه که راهی جز رسیدن به هدفش نداره.پس...
بریم بترکونیم امروزو
رفقای جدید هم خیلی خوش اومدین دمتون خییییللللللیییییی گرم.

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_بیست و یکم(از۲۸روز)

----------


## ترنادو

نگو نمیتونم! 
نگو وقت ندارم! 
نگو هوش و استعداد ندارم

بگو هدفمو نمیخوام ، برام اونقدر ارزش نداره که سختی بکشم.

چرا بهونه میاری؟!
اگه هدفت برات با ارزشه
اگه رسیدن بهش اولویت زندگیته
پس جایی برای بهونه نمی‌مونه...
پاشو و هرکاری که لازمه انجام بده

----------


## ترنادو

> #اتمام_چالش_روز_بیست و یکم(از۲۸روز)


باریک الله رفیق.افرین بهت.
بانظم 
بااراده 
سخت کوش
دمت جیز
موفقیتتو ببینم

----------


## هیـــس هیـــس

اگر ثبت شه  :Yahoo (17):  
تو چند پارت میذارم.
پارت یک: 1.54min
ثبت شو اذیت نکن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Fatemeh873

باید تا فردا صبح آزمونم رو تموم کنم و تحلیلش،ریاضی معادله درجه ۲،زیست ۱ و۲ یازدهم و ۱ دهم رو حداقل زده باشم.صبحم میام میگم چکار کردم. :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Farzanh

سلام 
منم از فردا اینجا گزارش میفرستم 
پایم صفر نیست از مهر شروع کردم ولی نوسانی خوندم یه روز بخون ده روز نخون ولی دیگه میخام پیوسته بخونم 
به امید موفقیت همه

----------


## Shil_

> باریک الله رفیق.افرین بهت.
> بانظم 
> بااراده 
> سخت کوش
> دمت جیز
> موفقیتتو ببینم


فدات عزیزممم. 
توم بهترینی 
تلاشو اراده ی قابل تحسینت
مخصوصااا قلم و حرفای انگیزشی قشنگت
انشالله همگی موفقیتمونو اینجا جشن میگیریم.. 
 قول بدیم جا نزنیم جانزنیمممم

----------


## Shil_

> باید تا فردا صبح آزمونم رو تموم کنم و تحلیلش،ریاضی معادله درجه ۲،زیست ۱ و۲ یازدهم و ۱ دهم رو حداقل زده باشم.صبحم میام میگم چکار کردم.


خوش خبر باشی :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Shil_

> سلام 
> منم از فردا اینجا گزارش میفرستم 
> پایم صفر نیست از مهر شروع کردم ولی نوسانی خوندم یه روز بخون ده روز نخون ولی دیگه میخام پیوسته بخونم 
> به امید موفقیت همه


سلام ب جمع ما خوش اومدی 
امیدوارم شروعی پرقدرت و پایانی شیرین داشته باشی 
عمل عمل عمل پیوستگی پیوستگی پیوستگی

----------


## pooriamahnoodi

*سلام
من هم از فردا می پیوندم / البته صفر نیستم / هدفمم داروسازیه*

----------


## Leciel

*حالم خوب میشه وقتی میام این تاپیک
به نظرم به نوعی فرق زنده بودن و زندگی کردن رو میشه اینجا با شما ها که تلاش میکنید برای اهدافتون، فهمید
از خدا میخوام بهتر از اون چیزی که فکر میکنید براتون رقم بخوره*

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااام بر همه رفقای پرتلاش و جدید و قدیم خودم همگی خسته نباشین
گزارش امروز:
ریاضی۳٫۵
ادبیات2.45
فیزیک4
زبان3.15
شیمی3.15
ساعت16.45
تعداد تست345

----------


## ترنادو

نیچه یه جمله ای داره که میگه:

کسی که برای زندگیش
چرایی پیدا کنه
 از پسِ هر چگونه ای بر میاد. 
این یعنی مهم اینه که 
مقصد اصلی رو پیدا کنی
و مسیر ِ درست ناخوداگاه 
و با یکم‌ تلاش سر راهت سبز میشه
رفیق چراشو پیدا کن.انداختن چگونش تو سرت با خدا
بریم که امروز قراره حسابی به کنکور استرس بدیم.بدو بریم

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_بیست و دوم

----------


## Little_girl

این تاپیک حس تاپیک هر کی از الان شروع کرده بیاد تو رو میده 
ترنادو هم حرفاش مث افشین مقتداس

هعی خدا از ترس و نتونستن دارم خفه میشم

----------


## ترنادو

> این تاپیک حس تاپیک هر کی از الان شروع کرده بیاد تو رو میده 
> ترنادو هم حرفاش مث افشین مقتداس
> 
> هعی خدا از ترس و نتونستن دارم خفه میشم


فقط یک چیز میتونه رسیدن به یک رویا رو ناممکن کنه :
 ترس از شکست..

ترس دشمن رویاته؛
پس نذار ترست آیندت رو معلوم کنه
برو رفیق برو تو دل ترست.میبینی که در برابر تو هیچی نیست هیچی.
همیشه گفتن شجاع اونی نیست که نترسه.شجاع اونیه که از ترس بلرزه اما انجامش بده.پاشو که امشب منتظر یه گزارش کار رویایی از توام

----------


## Little_girl

> فقط یک چیز میتونه رسیدن به یک رویا رو ناممکن کنه :
>  ترس از شکست..
> 
> ترس دشمن رویاته؛
> پس نذار ترست آیندت رو معلوم کنه
> برو رفیق برو تو دل ترست.میبینی که در برابر تو هیچی نیست هیچی.
> همیشه گفتن شجاع اونی نیست که نترسه.شجاع اونیه که از ترس بلرزه اما انجامش بده.پاشو که امشب منتظر یه گزارش کار رویایی از توام


چشم

----------


## تیلور

سلام بچه ها 
خدا قوت.
۲تا سوال داشتم.
اگه بخام ادبیاتمو بالای ۵۰ بزنم،چجور بخونمش؟؟؟ از چه منابعی استفاده کنم؟؟؟؟
یکی دیگه اینکه برای عربی لغات و درک مطلب درسارو بخونم یا فقط قواعد؟؟؟؟هدفم درصد بالای ۷۰ ه.
ممنون❤️

----------


## تیلور

امروز ۲۴ اسفند....چن روزه شروع کردم به درس خوندن برای کنکور.
به خودم قول میدم به هدفم برسم.
هدف اولم اتمام دروس تا ۲۴ فروردین ۱۴۰۱.
و گزارش کار روزانمم همینجا ثبت میکنم(البته شاید بعضی وقتا نتونم بیام سایت)ولی دسترسی داشته باشم هرشب میام.
عزت زیاد همگی❤️

----------


## Django

*سلام دوستان. سوال داشتم در رابطه با اینکه آیا ثبت نام بعد از عید باز میشه؟
تو سالهای قبل تا حالا این اتفاق افتاده که بعد از عید هم ثبت نام انجام بشه؟*

----------


## Fatemeh873

> خوش خبر باشی


شرمنده شدم :Yahoo (65): آخه نشد،یه مقدار تنبلی،اما در کل بیشتر از اونی بود که قابل رسوندن باشه!!
.....
امروزم احتمالا ۱۱ساعت بشه.هععی.

----------


## ترنادو

آقا سلام .سلاااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااام.چطورین؟چارشنبه سوری هم که تموم شد بسلامتی.امیدوارم حسابی با تستاتون تو زندگی کنکور جان دلبندمون آتیش درست کرده باشین.خب بریم سراغ گزارش کار:
گزارش کار :
زیست ۳٫۴۵
دینی۲٫۴۵
شیمی ۴
عربی۳٫۱۵
زمین۲
روتین زبان و عربی ۱٫۱۵
ساعت۱۶٫۴۵
تست۲۸۷
رفیق یه چی بگم بت...روياهاي بزرگت ، تو مغزهاي كوچيكشون ، اصلا جا نميشه! نه اينكه نخواسته باشنا ، نه!
اصلا جا نميشه!
وقتي يه ميوه گنده رو ميخواي بذاري تو يخچال ، اگه اون يخچاله كوچيك باشه ، خب درش بسته نميشه! هر چيم زور بزني درش بسته نميشه! چرا؟ چون اون بخچاله گنجايش اون ميوه بزرگو نداره!
حالا خيلي از آدماي اطرافت هستن كه ذهنشون قد يه بخچال كوچيكه!
اصلا گنجايش اينكه حتي روياهاتو تصور كنن رو نداره؛ چه برسه بخوان الهام بخش مسيرت باشن!دست خودشونم نيستا ، ذهنشون اصلا گنجايش روياهاتو نداره!
خلاصه كه زياد حرفاشونو جدي نگير
و نذار حرفاشون بشه مانع راهت!...
من كه ميگم اصلا روياهاتو باهاشون در ميون نذار...
راه خودتو برو رفیق.راه خودتو برو...

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام بچه ها 
> خدا قوت.
> ۲تا سوال داشتم.
> اگه بخام ادبیاتمو بالای ۵۰ بزنم،چجور بخونمش؟؟؟ از چه منابعی استفاده کنم؟؟؟؟
> یکی دیگه اینکه برای عربی لغات و درک مطلب درسارو بخونم یا فقط قواعد؟؟؟؟هدفم درصد بالای ۷۰ ه.
> ممنون������❤️


سلاااااااااااااااام و درود بر شما دوست گرامی.
ببینین برای ادبیات بنظرم قرابت و لغت و املا بخونی خیلی راحت درصد بالا میاری .برای لغت و املا نیاز به تست زیاد نیست فقط باید زیاد بخونیشون.البته مقداری هم تست بزن تا دستت بیاد چجوری میشه سریع تر تستشو زد.برای قرابت هم بنظرم نشردریافت می‌تونه ذهنتو عالی طبقه بندی کنه.بعدش هم کتاب هفت خان قرابت که تستای به نسبت خوبی داره.اما خب الان خیلی راحت میشه کل ادبیاتو بست.اونم خیلی عالی.برای ارایه بنظرم همه ارایه هارو یاد بگیر و برای هرکدوم چندتا تست بزن بعد بشین برای ارایه های مهم یعنی ایهام و ایهام تناسب.مجاز.جناس تام.تشبیه استعاره.اضافه استعاری و تشبیهی.هرچی تست اومد دم دستت بزن تا توشون راه بیفتی.برای دستور هم من خودم عطارد رو گرفتم حدودا ششصد و خورده ای تست داشت که خیلی خوب بود و یجورایی دیگه چالشی تو زبان فارسی ندارم و همه رو از بین برد.
اما برای عربی.عربی بر خلاف ظاهر کتاب درسی.درس بشدت ترکیبی ای هستش.حدود ۴۰درصد عربی ترجمست که متاسفانه باید بگم هیچ ربطی به ترجمه کلمات اون عبارت نداره بلکه بیشتر به قواعد مربوطه.قواعد فعل که در زمان های مختلف و باب های مختلف معنیش  متفاوته.معرفه و نکره.معلوم و مجهول.مفرد و جمع.درست ترجمه کردن ترکیبات.پس تا قواعد نباشه ترجمه ای هم در کار نیست.لغت بیشتر برای متن عربی بکار میاد که بنظرم برای متن کتاب چله نشینی با متن عربی کتاب خوبیه و برای عربی هم الکی وقتت رو روی کتاب کار نزار.از توی کانالای تلگرامی بانک تست پیدا کن.بیشتر جواب میده تا کتاب تست که نود درصد تستاش الکیه.توی بانک تست هر تست نکته دار و تا حدی سخته و خیلی بهتر نکات توی ذهنت میمونه.
موفق باشی

----------


## Shil_

> شرمنده شدمآخه نشد،یه مقدار تنبلی،اما در کل بیشتر از اونی بود که قابل رسوندن باشه!!
> .....
> امروزم احتمالا ۱۱ساعت بشه.هععی.


عب نداره کم کم میای بالا اصلا ناامید نشوو الان وقتش نیست. فقط ادامه بده

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_بیست وسوم

----------


## تیلور

> سلاااااااااااااااام و درود بر شما دوست گرامی.
> ببینین برای ادبیات بنظرم قرابت و لغت و املا بخونی خیلی راحت درصد بالا میاری .برای لغت و املا نیاز به تست زیاد نیست فقط باید زیاد بخونیشون.البته مقداری هم تست بزن تا دستت بیاد چجوری میشه سریع تر تستشو زد.برای قرابت هم بنظرم نشردریافت می‌تونه ذهنتو عالی طبقه بندی کنه.بعدش هم کتاب هفت خان قرابت که تستای به نسبت خوبی داره.اما خب الان خیلی راحت میشه کل ادبیاتو بست.اونم خیلی عالی.برای ارایه بنظرم همه ارایه هارو یاد بگیر و برای هرکدوم چندتا تست بزن بعد بشین برای ارایه های مهم یعنی ایهام و ایهام تناسب.مجاز.جناس تام.تشبیه استعاره.اضافه استعاری و تشبیهی.هرچی تست اومد دم دستت بزن تا توشون راه بیفتی.برای دستور هم من خودم عطارد رو گرفتم حدودا ششصد و خورده ای تست داشت که خیلی خوب بود و یجورایی دیگه چالشی تو زبان فارسی ندارم و همه رو از بین برد.
> اما برای عربی.عربی بر خلاف ظاهر کتاب درسی.درس بشدت ترکیبی ای هستش.حدود ۴۰درصد عربی ترجمست که متاسفانه باید بگم هیچ ربطی به ترجمه کلمات اون عبارت نداره بلکه بیشتر به قواعد مربوطه.قواعد فعل که در زمان های مختلف و باب های مختلف معنیش  متفاوته.معرفه و نکره.معلوم و مجهول.مفرد و جمع.درست ترجمه کردن ترکیبات.پس تا قواعد نباشه ترجمه ای هم در کار نیست.لغت بیشتر برای متن عربی بکار میاد که بنظرم برای متن کتاب چله نشینی با متن عربی کتاب خوبیه و برای عربی هم الکی وقتت رو روی کتاب کار نزار.از توی کانالای تلگرامی بانک تست پیدا کن.بیشتر جواب میده تا کتاب تست که نود درصد تستاش الکیه.توی بانک تست هر تست نکته دار و تا حدی سخته و خیلی بهتر نکات توی ذهنت میمونه.
> موفق باشی


ممنون از پاسخگوییتون.
من فعلا کتابایی که گفتی رو متاسفانه در دسترس ندارم.
برای عربی گاج طلایی دارم فقط، میخام درس به درس بخونم ،خاستم ببینم ایا لغات و درک مطلب هر درسو بخونم یا فقط قواعدو بخونم.
برای ادبیاتم فقط گاج مینی برای هر مبحث دارم و لقمه ی زبان فارسی...
ایا زبان فارسی رو بخونم؟؟؟؟ 
چون وقت کمه میپرسم. منم تازه چن روزه شروع کردم.
و اینکه بنظرتون خوندن زبان انگلیسی تو این بازه تا کنکور،بازدهی داره؟؟ و برای کسی که زبانش متوسط به پایینه میتونه تو این مدت به درصد۳۰ برسه؟؟ یا حذفش کنم کلا.(راستی من رشتم انسانیه،البته دیپلمم تجربیه)
و راجع به ساعت مطالعتونم بگید که با خابالودگی و خستگیه ذهن چیکار میکنید؟؟؟ شبانه روز چند ساعت میخوابید؟؟؟

----------


## ترنادو

> ممنون از پاسخگوییتون.
> من فعلا کتابایی که گفتی رو متاسفانه در دسترس ندارم.
> برای عربی گاج طلایی دارم فقط، میخام درس به درس بخونم ،خاستم ببینم ایا لغات و درک مطلب هر درسو بخونم یا فقط قواعدو بخونم.
> برای ادبیاتم فقط گاج مینی برای هر مبحث دارم و لقمه ی زبان فارسی...
> ایا زبان فارسی رو بخونم؟؟؟؟ 
> چون وقت کمه میپرسم. منم تازه چن روزه شروع کردم.
> و اینکه بنظرتون خوندن زبان انگلیسی تو این بازه تا کنکور،بازدهی داره؟؟ و برای کسی که زبانش متوسط به پایینه میتونه تو این مدت به درصد۳۰ برسه؟؟ یا حذفش کنم کلا.(راستی من رشتم انسانیه،البته دیپلمم تجربیه)
> و راجع به ساعت مطالعتونم بگید که با خابالودگی و خستگیه ذهن چیکار میکنید؟؟؟ شبانه روز چند ساعت میخوابید؟؟؟


سلام مجدد.
برای عربی خب گفتم که بشدت ترکیبیه یعنی حدود 40درصد عربی که ترجمست همش در گرو قواعده و شما حتی اگه لغت هم یاد نداشته باشین مهم نیست.فقط باید بدونین در ترجمه باید به چه چیزایی گیر بدین و قواعد ترجمه فعل و...رو بدونین.پس قواعد رو اصلا حذف نکنین که هم ترجمه رو از دست میدین و هم سوالات خود قواعد رو.
برای زبان فارسی هم باید بگم زبان فارسی حدود 5سوال ادبیات رو تشکیل میده که واقعا اگه خوب قواعدشو بلد باشی حتما میتونی هر پنج تارو درست جواب بدی و مثل قرابت نیست که تا حدی شانسی باشه.
برای زبان هم که اصلا حذف نکن چون بشدت می‌تونه تو رتبه ای که میاری تأثیرگذار باشه بچه های انسانی زبان و ریاضی ضعیفی دارن اکثرشون درست عین ما تجربیا پس ازین ضعف استفاده کن که بشه نقطه قوتت سر جلسه.لغت توی آزمون زبان حرف اولو میزنه یادت نره.
و برای خواب هم سعی کن که نیای یهو 6-7 ساعت بخوابی.خوابتو توی بازه های نیم ساعته بین روز پخش کن و دوساعتی رو هم بزار برای شب دقت کن که از نیم ساعت خوابای بین روزت بیشتر نشه چون بعدازاون مغز وارد خواب عمیق میشه و اگه زود پاشی خیلی خسته و کسلی.انگاراصلا نخوابیدی.و هم اینکه ساعت استراحتت فقط بخواب گوشی و فیلم و اینا تعطیل تا مغزت و چشمات استراحت کنن و انرژی بگیرن.

----------


## تیلور

> سلام مجدد.
> برای عربی خب گفتم که بشدت ترکیبیه یعنی حدود 40درصد عربی که ترجمست همش در گرو قواعده و شما حتی اگه لغت هم یاد نداشته باشین مهم نیست.فقط باید بدونین در ترجمه باید به چه چیزایی گیر بدین و قواعد ترجمه فعل و...رو بدونین.پس قواعد رو اصلا حذف نکنین که هم ترجمه رو از دست میدین و هم سوالات خود قواعد رو.
> برای زبان فارسی هم باید بگم زبان فارسی حدود 5سوال ادبیات رو تشکیل میده که واقعا اگه خوب قواعدشو بلد باشی حتما میتونی هر پنج تارو درست جواب بدی و مثل قرابت نیست که تا حدی شانسی باشه.
> برای زبان هم که اصلا حذف نکن چون بشدت می‌تونه تو رتبه ای که میاری تأثیرگذار باشه بچه های انسانی زبان و ریاضی ضعیفی دارن اکثرشون درست عین ما تجربیا پس ازین ضعف استفاده کن که بشه نقطه قوتت سر جلسه.لغت توی آزمون زبان حرف اولو میزنه یادت نره.
> و برای خواب هم سعی کن که نیای یهو 6-7 ساعت بخوابی.خوابتو توی بازه های نیم ساعته بین روز پخش کن و دوساعتی رو هم بزار برای شب دقت کن که از نیم ساعت خوابای بین روزت بیشتر نشه چون بعدازاون مغز وارد خواب عمیق میشه و اگه زود پاشی خیلی خسته و کسلی.انگاراصلا نخوابیدی.و هم اینکه ساعت استراحتت فقط بخواب گوشی و فیلم و اینا تعطیل تا مغزت و چشمات استراحت کنن و انرژی بگیرن.



ممنون.
شما خودت لغت عربیو میخونی یا فقط قواعد و ترجمه؟؟؟

----------


## تیلور

> سلام مجدد.
> برای عربی خب گفتم که بشدت ترکیبیه یعنی حدود 40درصد عربی که ترجمست همش در گرو قواعده و شما حتی اگه لغت هم یاد نداشته باشین مهم نیست.فقط باید بدونین در ترجمه باید به چه چیزایی گیر بدین و قواعد ترجمه فعل و...رو بدونین.پس قواعد رو اصلا حذف نکنین که هم ترجمه رو از دست میدین و هم سوالات خود قواعد رو.
> برای زبان فارسی هم باید بگم زبان فارسی حدود 5سوال ادبیات رو تشکیل میده که واقعا اگه خوب قواعدشو بلد باشی حتما میتونی هر پنج تارو درست جواب بدی و مثل قرابت نیست که تا حدی شانسی باشه.
> برای زبان هم که اصلا حذف نکن چون بشدت می‌تونه تو رتبه ای که میاری تأثیرگذار باشه بچه های انسانی زبان و ریاضی ضعیفی دارن اکثرشون درست عین ما تجربیا پس ازین ضعف استفاده کن که بشه نقطه قوتت سر جلسه.لغت توی آزمون زبان حرف اولو میزنه یادت نره.
> و برای خواب هم سعی کن که نیای یهو 6-7 ساعت بخوابی.خوابتو توی بازه های نیم ساعته بین روز پخش کن و دوساعتی رو هم بزار برای شب دقت کن که از نیم ساعت خوابای بین روزت بیشتر نشه چون بعدازاون مغز وارد خواب عمیق میشه و اگه زود پاشی خیلی خسته و کسلی.انگاراصلا نخوابیدی.و هم اینکه ساعت استراحتت فقط بخواب گوشی و فیلم و اینا تعطیل تا مغزت و چشمات استراحت کنن و انرژی بگیرن.



من همش میتزسم زبانو منفی بزنم..برا همین سمتش نرفتم

----------


## تیلور

> سلام مجدد.
> برای عربی خب گفتم که بشدت ترکیبیه یعنی حدود 40درصد عربی که ترجمست همش در گرو قواعده و شما حتی اگه لغت هم یاد نداشته باشین مهم نیست.فقط باید بدونین در ترجمه باید به چه چیزایی گیر بدین و قواعد ترجمه فعل و...رو بدونین.پس قواعد رو اصلا حذف نکنین که هم ترجمه رو از دست میدین و هم سوالات خود قواعد رو.
> برای زبان فارسی هم باید بگم زبان فارسی حدود 5سوال ادبیات رو تشکیل میده که واقعا اگه خوب قواعدشو بلد باشی حتما میتونی هر پنج تارو درست جواب بدی و مثل قرابت نیست که تا حدی شانسی باشه.
> برای زبان هم که اصلا حذف نکن چون بشدت می‌تونه تو رتبه ای که میاری تأثیرگذار باشه بچه های انسانی زبان و ریاضی ضعیفی دارن اکثرشون درست عین ما تجربیا پس ازین ضعف استفاده کن که بشه نقطه قوتت سر جلسه.لغت توی آزمون زبان حرف اولو میزنه یادت نره.
> و برای خواب هم سعی کن که نیای یهو 6-7 ساعت بخوابی.خوابتو توی بازه های نیم ساعته بین روز پخش کن و دوساعتی رو هم بزار برای شب دقت کن که از نیم ساعت خوابای بین روزت بیشتر نشه چون بعدازاون مغز وارد خواب عمیق میشه و اگه زود پاشی خیلی خسته و کسلی.انگاراصلا نخوابیدی.و هم اینکه ساعت استراحتت فقط بخواب گوشی و فیلم و اینا تعطیل تا مغزت و چشمات استراحت کنن و انرژی بگیرن.



۲ساعتی که شب میخابید از ساعت چند تا چنده؟؟
این ساعت خاب و بیداریتون رو درس خوندن تاثیر نداره؟؟
چون ادم کسل و خسته میشه

----------


## ترنادو

> ممنون.
> شما خودت لغت عربیو میخونی یا فقط قواعد و ترجمه؟؟؟


من همشو در کنار هم.شبا متن میزنم طبق برنامم روزی 2صفحه از کتاب لغت.لغت حفظ میکنم.قواعد رو هم که یک بانک تست توی یک کانالی پیدا کردم هر مبحثی رو که میخونم رو براش تست میزنم

----------


## تیلور

> من همشو در کنار هم.شبا متن میزنم طبق برنامم روزی 2صفحه از کتاب لغت.لغت حفظ میکنم.قواعد رو هم که یک بانک تست توی یک کانالی پیدا کردم هر مبحثی رو که میخونم رو براش تست میزنم


میشه اسم کانال و کتابی که دانلود کردیو بهم بگی❤️

----------


## ترنادو

> من همش میتزسم زبانو منفی بزنم..برا همین سمتش نرفتم�������������  ����


چرا باید بترسی؟به این فکر کن که یک انسانی مثل تو که توی هر دستش پنج تا انگشت داره و مغزش اندازه دوتا مشتش کنار همه این زبون رو اختراع کرده حالا تو فقط قراره یک صدم اون زبان رو که مربوط به معلومات دبیرستانی هست رو بخونی و بری تست بزنی همین

----------


## تیلور

> چرا باید بترسی؟به این فکر کن که یک انسانی مثل تو که توی هر دستش پنج تا انگشت داره و مغزش اندازه دوتا مشتش کنار همه این زبون رو اختراع کرده حالا تو فقط قراره یک صدم اون زبان رو که مربوط به معلومات دبیرستانی هست رو بخونی و بری تست بزنی همین



میدونی تجربی درسته سختتر از انسانیه ولی همش ۸تا کتابه .
انسانی ۱۲ تا کتابه ،،وقت نمیشه

----------


## ترنادو

> میدونی تجربی درسته سختتر از انسانیه ولی همش ۸تا کتابه .
> انسانی ۱۲ تا کتابه ،،وقت نمیشه������������


من مطمعنم که تو توانایی شو داری که به یه درصد عالی تو همشون برسی.تو با استعداد تر ازین حرفایی

----------


## تیلور

> من مطمعنم که تو توانایی شو داری که به یه درصد عالی تو همشون برسی.تو با استعداد تر ازین حرفایی



ممنونم عزیزم ❤️❤️
انشالله.

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_بیست وچهارم

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام دوستای گلمم خیلی وقته نبودم  :Yahoo (83): 
میخواستم نظرتونو راجب این که کتابخونه چه تاثیری تو کیفیت و کمیت مطالعه داره یا اصن چطوره کتابخونه مفید میشه آیا ؟ بدونم
ممنون میشم هر کی که رفته و خونده و خوب شده نظرشو بگه :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## whywouldnt

راستیتش میخوام برم کتابخونه اما تردید دارم چون از یه طرف از کرونا میترسم ولی از طرف دیگه نمیخوام ساعت مطالعم افت کنه نمیدونم چرا اون تمرکز لازمه رو ندارم تو خونمون البته بگما خونه ما ساکت ترین خونس و مامان بابا هم بی نهایت رعایت میکنن 
ولی اصلا ربطی به این نداره کلا نمیتونم اونجوری که میخوام به همه چی برسم و در نهایت درصدام و البته روحیم افت میکنه به نظرتون کتابخونه میتونه مفید باشه و برگردم به حالت اول و بعد کم کنم رفتنمو؟؟؟
البته شهر ما کوچیکه یه کتابخونه عمومی داره و یه کتابخونه دیگه که کوچیکه و انگاری ظرفیت ندارع :Yahoo (9):  اگه برم میرم اون عمومیه  :Yahoo (9):  راستش آخرین بار سال چهارم ابتدایی رفته بودیم البته مدرسه برده بود از اون به بعد نرفتمم  :Yahoo (20):  انگاری ساعت 8 اینا هم بسته میشه .... خلاصه بی نهایت حرف زدمممممممممممممممممممم نظرتونوو بگیددددددددددددددددد لطفااا با تشکرررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Little_girl

> راستیتش میخوام برم کتابخونه اما تردید دارم چون از یه طرف از کرونا میترسم ولی از طرف دیگه نمیخوام ساعت مطالعم افت کنه نمیدونم چرا اون تمرکز لازمه رو ندارم تو خونمون البته بگما خونه ما ساکت ترین خونس و مامان بابا هم بی نهایت رعایت میکنن 
> ولی اصلا ربطی به این نداره کلا نمیتونم اونجوری که میخوام به همه چی برسم و در نهایت درصدام و البته روحیم افت میکنه به نظرتون کتابخونه میتونه مفید باشه و برگردم به حالت اول و بعد کم کنم رفتنمو؟؟؟
> البته شهر ما کوچیکه یه کتابخونه عمومی داره و یه کتابخونه دیگه که کوچیکه و انگاری ظرفیت ندارع اگه برم میرم اون عمومیه  راستش آخرین بار سال چهارم ابتدایی رفته بودیم البته مدرسه برده بود از اون به بعد نرفتمم  انگاری ساعت 8 اینا هم بسته میشه .... خلاصه بی نهایت حرف زدمممممممممممممممممممم نظرتونوو بگیددددددددددددددددد لطفااا با تشکرررررررررررررررررر


وای خوش به حالتون کتابخونه هاتون توی عید بازه؟؟؟
واسه ما امروز روز آخرشه تا بعد سیزده بدر

----------


## Little_girl

> راستیتش میخوام برم کتابخونه اما تردید دارم چون از یه طرف از کرونا میترسم ولی از طرف دیگه نمیخوام ساعت مطالعم افت کنه نمیدونم چرا اون تمرکز لازمه رو ندارم تو خونمون البته بگما خونه ما ساکت ترین خونس و مامان بابا هم بی نهایت رعایت میکنن 
> ولی اصلا ربطی به این نداره کلا نمیتونم اونجوری که میخوام به همه چی برسم و در نهایت درصدام و البته روحیم افت میکنه به نظرتون کتابخونه میتونه مفید باشه و برگردم به حالت اول و بعد کم کنم رفتنمو؟؟؟
> البته شهر ما کوچیکه یه کتابخونه عمومی داره و یه کتابخونه دیگه که کوچیکه و انگاری ظرفیت ندارع اگه برم میرم اون عمومیه  راستش آخرین بار سال چهارم ابتدایی رفته بودیم البته مدرسه برده بود از اون به بعد نرفتمم  انگاری ساعت 8 اینا هم بسته میشه .... خلاصه بی نهایت حرف زدمممممممممممممممممممم نظرتونوو بگیددددددددددددددددد لطفااا با تشکرررررررررررررررررر


راجب کتابخونه خوندن هم 
سمت ما یه روز واسه دختراش یه روز پسرا پس عملا هر روز نیست 
من میرم اوکیه چون پشت خونمون هم هست راهش طولانی نیست 
اما خوب چون یه سری مسئولیت ها دارم دیگه نهایت تا ۳ ظهر باید برگردم خونه 

خیلی خوبه واسه موتور روشن کردن من اونجا شروع کنم خوندن دیگه بعد از ظهر هم بیام خونه میخونم 
فقط چند تا چیز
سرت تو لاک خودت باشه نهایت با یه نفر دوست باش که با هم رفع اشکال کنید بیشتر از اون نه این نباشه هم بهتره 

سعی کن کل تایمی که تو کتابخونه ای بکوب بخونی موتورت که روشن بشه تا شب میخونی 


پ.ن:ولی اگه فک میکنی بری اونجا درگیر حاشیه میشی یا حواست پرت میشه نری بهتره حالا باز تصمیم با خودته 
من خودم به شخصه فقط به خاطر شلوغی خونه میرم الانم که تو عید گفتن تعطیله نمیدونم چ خاکی بریزم تو سرم...

امیدوارم کمکت کرده باشه.چیزی خواستی بگو

----------


## whywouldnt

سلامم ممنون ازتت
راستی به مامانم گفتم میگه 
کسی که درسخون باشه تو همه جا میخونه :Yahoo (9):  در نتیجه میگه خونه هم ساکته 
عیدم تعطیله کلا نمیتونم برم اگه هم بخوام  :Yahoo (17): 
راه حلی برا افزایش کیفیت مطالعه دونستین و و درباره روش جمعبندی زیستت ممنون میشم بگیددد :Yahoo (39):

----------


## whywouldnt

بچه هااا 
دو ماه بعد نهایییییی هست و اینکه بهداشت و هویت هم ترم اول نصفشو خوندم نصفش موندههههههه درباره اینم اگه بگید چی کارش کنم از الان تقسیم بندی کنم بخونم یا چی کنمم؟
ممنون میشم بگیدددددد :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Little_girl

> سلامم ممنون ازتت
> راستی به مامانم گفتم میگه 
> کسی که درسخون باشه تو همه جا میخونه در نتیجه میگه خونه هم ساکته 
> عیدم تعطیله کلا نمیتونم برم اگه هم بخوام 
> راه حلی برا افزایش کیفیت مطالعه دونستین و و درباره روش جمعبندی زیستت ممنون میشم بگیددد


خواهش میکنم
آره منم مامانم گفت بمون خونه بخون

----------


## Little_girl

> بچه هااا 
> دو ماه بعد نهایییییی هست و اینکه بهداشت و هویت هم ترم اول نصفشو خوندم نصفش موندههههههه درباره اینم اگه بگید چی کارش کنم از الان تقسیم بندی کنم بخونم یا چی کنمم؟
> ممنون میشم بگیدددددد


من شب امتحان خوندم بدون هیچ پیش زمینه ای ۱۵ شدم

----------


## Aliporkhani

سلام بچه های حالتون چطوره ؟ شما یه چالش گزاشتینا ؟ حالا که خیلی جلو رفته ولی بیایین اپدیتش کنین لطفا منم میخواهم بیام ! سریع باشین اولین روز من فرداست من قراره تا ۱۳ به در ۱۴ بکوب چالشم باشه به طور :
روزی بالای ۱۲ ساعت و بالای ۲۰۰ تست حالا اینجا نوشتم بیشتر بهش عمل کنم متشکر م که هستین ایشالا موفق بشید

----------


## Aliporkhani

چالش روز اول تمام شد #

----------


## Najjjla00

سلام صبح روز جمعه تون دل انگیز������������
اینقدر این تایپیک حس خوب و انرژی مثبت داره که منم تصمیم گرفتم ساعت مطالعه بذارم

----------


## Najjjla00

گزارش کار ۲۶ اسفند:
۲ ساعت زیست
۱/۵ ساعت شیمی
۱/۴۵ساعت عربی
۱/۴۵ساعت دینی 
۱ ساعت روتین لغات فارسی،عربی و زبان
کل ساعت مطالعه:۸ساعت

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_بیست وپنجم

----------


## Shil_

> #اتمام_چالش_روز_بیست وپنجم


سلام برای خودت یه بازه در نظر بگیر مثلا ۲۰ روز 
هرشب ک برنامت تموم شد بیا بنویس #اتمام_چالش_روز_اول و همینطوری تا روز بیستم.. ب چالش متعهد باش و کامل و هرروز انجامش بده

----------


## پیشول

سلام.من یه تازه واردم و امیدوارم منم به جمع صمیمانه تون راه بدید������������ ام یه سوال داشتم.اگر لطف کنید جواب بدید خیلی خیلی بهم لطف میکنید.من سرجمع برای کنکور ۴۷۰۰۰ تست کار خواهم کرد که بیش از نصفش رو کار کردم.منابعم هم خیلی سبز بودن و هرشب هم از خودم ازمونک میگیرم اونم از کتاب های موج ازمون که هم ازشون بعنوان جمعبندی استفاده میکنم هم مرور هم ارزیابی.بعد در اخر هم کتاب زرد قلمچی رو کار میکنم که کنکور های سال های قبل داخلشه.ولی نتونستم هیچ ازمونی شرکت کنم چون پولش رو ندارم و فقط خودم از خودم با کتاب موج ازمون، ازمون میگیرم.سوالم اینه که با این روند و تعداد تست، میتونم امید به زیر ۱۰۰۰ منطقه سه تجربی داشته باشم؟  دورقمی منطقه سه چه طور؟ اخه همه اونایی که دورقمی سه رقمی میشن قلمچی میرن و من میترسم ته اینهمه خوندن هیچی عایدم نشه چون پول قلمچی رو نداشتم که شرکت کنم.یه نفر راهنماییم کنه لطفا.❤

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت همه رفقای گل و پرتلاش خودم.خسته نباشین هم از درسا و هم از خونه تکونی ها :Yahoo (76): 
گزارش امروز :
ساعت۱۵٫۴۵
تست۲۸۷
شبتون به قشنگی هدفاتون

----------


## ترنادو

تو این زمونه‌ای که داریم زندگی میکنیم 
برادر به برادرش رحم نمیکنه
آدما شرافتشونو بخاطر پول میفروشن 

کسی اینجا دلش برای منو تو نمیسوزه، هرکس دنبال منفعت خودشه
ماها کسی‌رو نداریم که هُلمون بده جلو و بگه هیس! حرکت کن رو به جلو من کنارتم، من حواسم بهت هست

ماها کسی‌رو نداریم که دستمونو بگیره و بگه شکست خوردی؟ اشکال نداره دوباره پاشو من حواسم بهت هست!
زمونه الان خیلی خطرناکه ؛ خودتو بالا نکشی از روت رد میشن 

علاقت به کنکور وصله؟ 
بخون، تست بزن 
همین فقط باید بخونی، چشم و گوشتو ببندی و فقط کتاباتو ببینی و کل تمرکزت روی اونا باشه 

میدونی من تو این مدت به چی رسیدم؟
من فهمیدم برای اینکه بتونم موفق بشم باید شب دیر بخوابم
صبح زود بیدار بشم
درس بخونم
درس بخونم
درس بخونم
درس بخونم
فقط درس بخونم 

من فهمیدم که حتی گاهی خانواده هم پشت ادم نیست! تنهاییم، باید تنهایی بجنگیم ! 

دنیا خیلی عادلانه نیست! پر از ظلم و بدیِ، پر از ناحقی! 
من میخوام تلاشمو کنم و تموم بشه این بازی کثیف!
دیگه تورو نمیدونم! 

همه چیز به تلاش های الانت بستگی داره . . .

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_بیست وششم

----------


## Taranom28

سلام  ببخشید برای شیمی تو این مدت محدود از چ منبعی استفاده می‌کنید؟  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## پیشول

ماها کسی‌رو نداریم که دستمونو بگیره و بگه شکست خوردی؟ اشکال نداره دوباره پاشو من حواسم بهت هست! 
من این جمله رو حس کردم..   :Yahoo (1):

----------


## پیشول

> تو این زمونه‌ای که داریم زندگی میکنیم 
> برادر به برادرش رحم نمیکنه
> آدما شرافتشونو بخاطر پول میفروشن 
> 
> کسی اینجا دلش برای منو تو نمیسوزه، هرکس دنبال منفعت خودشه
> ماها کسی‌رو نداریم که هُلمون بده جلو و بگه هیس! حرکت کن رو به جلو من کنارتم، من حواسم بهت هست
> 
> ماها کسی‌رو نداریم که دستمونو بگیره و بگه شکست خوردی؟ اشکال نداره دوباره پاشو من حواسم بهت هست!
> زمونه الان خیلی خطرناکه ؛ خودتو بالا نکشی از روت رد میشن 
> ...


ماها کسی‌رو نداریم که دستمونو بگیره و بگه شکست خوردی؟ اشکال نداره دوباره پاشو من حواسم بهت هست!
من این جمله رو حس کردم ..  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت همه رفقای درجه یک خودم.همگی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:
ساعت۱۶٫۵
تست۳۱۰
راستی عیدتونم پیشاپیش مبارک.

----------


## ترنادو

خب خب.فردا عیده و قراره همگی یه سال جدید و باهم شروع کنیم سالی که می‌تونه پر بشه از تلاش و باعث بشه که بالاخره به حقمون ازین زندگی برسیم ویه روزی یه جایی که روی سکوی موفقیتمون واستاده بودیم و همه برامون کف میزدن بگیم همه چیز از سال ۱۴۰۱شروع شد....و یا می‌تونه بشه بدترین سال زندگیمون که کل روزاش با حسرت و گریه بگذره یکسری روزای تکراری مضخرف با یک عالمه بغض و عقده.اینکه کدوم اتفاق برات بیفته به خودت و تصمیمت و باورت و بعد ازون تلاشی که میکنی بستگی داره.رفیق یه بار گفتم بازم میگم آدما پیش خدا نون دلشون و میخورن نون باورشون و میخورن.اگه تو میگی وقت کمه.اره کمه خیلی خیلی کمه.اگه میگی کافیه باید بگم اره کاملا برای رسیدن به هدفت وقت کافیه.اگه بگی نمیشه نمی‌رسم میگم آره ببخشید ولی تو درست میگی عرضشو نداری.اگه بگی مال منع هرجوری شده بدستش میارم.میگم معلومه که مال تویه معلومه که بدستش میاری.میبینی رفیق هیچ کس جز تو تعیین کننده نیست.حالا باز هم خود دانی.اما اون رفقایی که می‌خوان حقشونو از کنکور ۱۴۰۱بگیرن بنظرم بیا امسال یه قولایی به خودت بده و قبول کن که هرجوری شده پای قولت میمونی.بعنوان فردی که خودش این پیشنهاد و داده قولامو میگم:اول اینکه باید ساعت مطالعمو به ۱۷برسونم.دوم اینکه بعد ساعت ۴حق خوابیدن ندارم.سوم اینکه نباید از تست زدن بترسم باید جوری برم سراغشون که از ترس خودشون حل شن‌.باید تمرکزمو وقت درس خوندن برسونم به ۱۰۰.حق فکرکردن به گذشته رو ندارم.حق اذیت کردن خودم بخاطر بقیه رو ندارم.حق بکار بردن جملات منفی رو ندارم.حق مقایسه کردن خودم با بقیه رو ندارم.حق دیدن کلیپ های غمگین رو ندارم.حق گوش کردن آهنگ غمگین ندارم .گوشی رو فقط مواقع ضروری میتونم بردارم و قول آخرم هم اینکه کنکور میانگین درصدام باید بالای ۸۰باشه.خب خیلی هم عالی.رفیق تو هم برو جلو آینه بخودت قول بده.بدو.
راستی من ازین به بعد هفتگی میام واسه گزارش کار.میخوام در طول هفته گوشی نیاد دستم.رمزشم میدم مامانم عوض کنه و بهم نگه تا وسوسه نشم.خلاصه که تلافی همه این محدودیت هارو سر کنکور و تابستون قشنگم در میارم.بای رفقا.شبتون به قشنگی هدفاتون

----------


## Aliporkhani

چالش روز دوم و سوم تمام شد

----------


## Aliporkhani

موفق باشین همگی گفتم حالا که شما قول دادین منم قول میدم که ساعت مطالعم به ۱۶ برسونم و از موبایل در مواقع ضروری استفاده کنم همچنین ناراحت نباشم و پر انرژی جلو برم بسم الله

----------


## Najjjla00

سلام،آخرین صبح سااال ۱۴۰۰ بخیر

----------


## Najjjla00

*در گریختن رستگاری نیست...
بمان و از خودت چیزی بساز که شکستنی نیست...
گزارش ۲۸ اسفند:
۲ ساعت زیست 
۲ ساعت شیمی
۱/۵ ساعت فیزیک
۱  ساعت ادبیات 
۱ ساعت روتین لغات فارسی، عربی،زبان

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_بیست وهفتم

----------


## Shil_

عیدتون مبارک خوشگلا
پاشید ی لیست بنویسید تمام کارایی ک باید بکنید قولاتونو برنامه هاتونو همه رو مرتب بنویسین تعهد بدین اصن امضاش کنید و از امروز یا فردا بسم الله رو بگید اجراش کنید . هرچیزی ک مزاحم تونه فاصله بگیرید ازش . فقط خودتونو کتاباتونو بچبسبید تمامممم
انشالله ب هدفاتون برسید...

----------


## Shil_

#اتمام_چالش_روز_بیست و هشتم (از۲۸روز) 
و پایان چالش!

----------


## Garfield

سلام بچه ها عیدتون مبارک امیدوارم سال خوبی داشته باشید من چند وقتی خواننده خاموش بودم و از حس این تاپیک خیلی خوشم میاد راستیتش میخوام منم باشم تو این صد روز آخر تموم زورمو میزنم اصلا نمیدونم و نمیخوامم بهش فکر کنم که تهش چی قراره بشه فقط این مدتو میخونم و میخوام ببینم ما حصل ۱۰۰ روز چی میشه برای من فعلا

----------


## mammstein

> سلام  ببخشید برای شیمی تو این مدت محدود از چ منبعی استفاده می‌کنید؟


سلام. من جواب سوالتونو ندادم گفتم دوستان با تجربه تر بیان جواب بد که گویا جوابی حداقل توی تاپیک نگرفتین. من تازه شروع کردم به خوندن. واسه شیمی این کتابایی که در زیر لیست میکنم برات رو دارم مطالعه میکنم و نظر شخصی منه :

۱ - شیمی آی کیو گاج
۲- شیمی جامع خیلی سبز
این دوتا کتاب بالا هردو درسنامه های خیلی کاملی دارن از بین این دوتا اولی بهتره 
اگر درسنامه جمع و جور میخوای 
۳- جمع بندی شیمی (دهم - یازدهم - دوازدهم) نشر الگو
به نظر من ایده ال ترین حالت خوندن دو کتاب آی کیو و نشر الگو هستش چون بعضی نکات هستند که در آی کیو به صورت کلی و نهفته در نکات دیگر هستش که نشر الگو اونارو دقیق اومده مشخص کرده 

کتاب های پایه به پایه مبتکران هم هست که درسنامه هاش خیلی طولانی و حوصله سربره و خیلی از مطالبی که نوشته اصلا سوال ازش مطرح نمیشه در کنکور

----------


## Taranom28

ممنونم

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت همه رفقای گلم.خسته نباشین.عید همتون مبارک.
گزارش:
اول فروردین:۱۵٫۵و۲۱۰تست
دوم فروردین:۱۱٫۵و۱۴۰تست
سوم فروردین:۱۶٫۴۵و۳۱۰تست
جایی در زندگی ام
می ایستم و می گویم:
این، تماماً "من" بود..
که دوام آورد؛
که ادامه داد؛
و رسید..!
شبتون شیک...

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت همه رفقای درجه یک خودم.همگی خسته نباشین.
گزارش کار:
چهارم فروردین:۱۵٫۴۵و۲۰۸تست
پنجم فروردین:۱۶و۲۵۰تست
ششم فروردین:۱۴٫۴۵و۲۰۵تست
اینکه میتونیم به خواسته هامون برسیم...
اینه که نگرانمون میکنه...
نگرانی بخاطرِ کم بودن زمان نیست...
بخاطر زیاد بودن مطالب نیست...
بخاطر اینه که میدونیم شدنیه ولی...سخته...
سخته؟
اره...
مگه از اولش قرار بود آسون باشه؟!!!
شبتون پر از خوابای خنده دار.

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت همه رفقای درجه یک خودم.همگی خسته نباشین.
گزارش کار:
چهارم فروردین:۱۵٫۴۵و۲۰۸تست
پنجم فروردین:۱۶و۲۵۰تست
ششم فروردین:۱۴٫۴۵و۲۰۵تست
اینکه میتونیم به خواسته هامون برسیم...
اینه که نگرانمون میکنه...
نگرانی بخاطرِ کم بودن زمان نیست...
بخاطر زیاد بودن مطالب نیست...
بخاطر اینه که میدونیم شدنیه ولی...سخته...
سخته؟
اره...
مگه از اولش قرار بود آسون باشه؟!!!
شبتون پر از خوابای خنده دار.

----------


## whywouldnt

خیلی کم مونده..
آخرای راهه..
الان که نگا میکنم میبینم که شاید نتونستم شاید تا الان اون چیزی که میخواستم نشده..اما هیچ کدون از اینا واسم ذره ای اهمیت نداره!!
چون همیشه باید الانو ساخت..همه چیو دیگه همه اشتباهاتمو ول می کنم تمام وقت تلفی هایی که شاید دوستش داشته باشم تموم چیزا رو..میدونم قراره سخت باشه اما بهش میرسم..میدونم شاید برام طاقت فرسا باشه! شاید قدمام لیز بخورن شاید اصلا هزاران بار بیفتم زمین ..اما میدونم باید باید بی نهایتمو استفاده کنم.. 
راستش الان دوران خیلی مهمیه الان زمانی که قراره همه چیو تثبیت کنم..تا الان احساس می کنم نبودم! اما قول میدم از الان به بعد هم ساعت مطالعمو و هم تعداد تستمو و هم کیفیت مطالعمو ببرم بالا و حتما اینجا هم ثبت میکنم شاید هفته ای یا شاید 3 روز یه بار..
اما میخوام بگم تو رو خدا پاشو نمیدونی این دو ماه میتونه برات معجزه کنه!! شاید باورت نشه اما میتونه حتی از اون هدفت هم قشنگتر شه..
امیدوارم تو این دو ماه تنم و تنتون سالم باشه و پر از تست و زیست و هزاران هزار مطالب باشید.. پا شید و شروع کنید و بخونید و بخونیددد...یادتون نره سخت تلاش کردن..سخت سختتتتتتتتتت همیهشههه جواب میده واسه هر درسی..پا شو و برو به دنبال کشف خودت و رویاهاتت...یا حق..

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت همه رفقای پرتلاش خودم.همگی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:
۱۶٫۱۵
تعداد تست۲۹۵
هیچ کس و هیچ اتفاقی.دوباره میگم هییییییییییچ کس و هیییییییچ اتفاقی نمیتونه جلوی این من جدید متعهد و بگیره.حله؟(صرفا جهت تکرار تا مرز حالت تهوع ترجیحا جلوی آینه)
شبتون گل منگولی.

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم رفقا.خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:
۱۶٫۵
تعداد تست۲۵۰
ببخشید که دارم اینطوری میگم.واقعا معذرت میخوام.امیدوارم به کسی برنخوره.اما اگه خورد هم به بزرگی خودش ببخشه:ینی خاااااااااک بر سر اونی که راه افتاده توی دایرکت این مشاور و اون مشاور پی وی فلان رتبه برتر و فلان دبیر کنکور و با پرسیدن این سوال مضخرف و بی اساس (از الان میشه؟)داره یه خط کش میده دست همه تا حد و اندازه توانایی و عرضشو واسش اندازه بگیرن.رفیق اینکار همینقدر مضحکه که مثلا تو سرت محکم بخوره به یه جایی بعد یکی ازت بپرسه سرت به جایی خورد؟بعد تو بگی آره.دردم میکنه؟مطمعن باش اون لحظه طرف یه لبخند ژکوند بهت میزنه و آروم گوشیشو برمیداره و میگرده دنبال آدرس و شماره تلفن نزدیک ترین تیمارستان.بابا رفیق یکم بزرگ شو.یکم فقط یکم .
بابا لعنتی چرا نمی‌فهمی این تویی که تعیین میکنی مرداد روی اون مانیتور مضخرف رتبه چندرقمی حک بشه.اگه میبینی عرضه خودکشی کردن برای هدفتو داری خب میشه دورقمی.یکم جون عزیزتر باشی میشه سه رقمی.بیخیال باشی میشه چهاررقمی.کلا بخوای بر لب جوی نشینی و گذر عمر ببینی می‌ره پنج رقمی و شیش رقمی.به همین راحتی.پس هی نپرس میشه یا نه.چون جوابش پیش هیشکی نیست.هر کی هم بگه میشه یا نمیشه دروغگویی بیش نیست و تمام.
شبتون پر ازخوابای قشنگ

----------


## whywouldnt

دوشنبه 8 فروردین 13 ساعت و 45 دقیقه 
سه شنبه 9 فروردین14 ساعت و 32 دقیقه
سلام امیدوارم حال دلتون عالی باشه شروع من نمیدونم چطوری بود اما ازهر دقیقه از درس خوندنم لذتتت میبرم..میخوام این تایم مونده رو با لذت و تمرکز بخونم برا هدفم..
خیلی خیلی کم موند چشم به هم بزنی سر جلسه ای.. میدونی فقط سرتو بنداز پایین و بخون وبخون تا قهرمان خودت شی..ساعت مطالعتوهممم ببر بالای بالااااا... شاید وسطاش خیلی خسته شی اما  بازم ادامه بدهه.. الان دیگه مهمترین مفهوم تو خودتی! اینکه خودتو باید ثابت کنی! میتونی این روزا رو به چندین ماه تبدیل کنی! بخون بخون تا آخرش..!موفققق باشیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییی :Yahoo (99):

----------


## whywouldnt

> دوشنبه 8 فروردین 13 ساعت و 45 دقیقه 
> سه شنبه 9 فروردین14 ساعت و 32 دقیقه
> سلام امیدوارم حال دلتون عالی باشه شروع من نمیدونم چطوری بود اما ازهر دقیقه از درس خوندنم لذتتت میبرم..میخوام این تایم مونده رو با لذت و تمرکز بخونم برا هدفم..
> خیلی خیلی کم موند چشم به هم بزنی سر جلسه ای.. میدونی فقط سرتو بنداز پایین و بخون وبخون تا قهرمان خودت شی..ساعت مطالعتوهممم ببر بالای بالااااا... شاید وسطاش خیلی خسته شی اما  بازم ادامه بدهه.. الان دیگه مهمترین مفهوم تو خودتی! اینکه خودتو باید ثابت کنی! میتونی این روزا رو به چندین ماه تبدیل کنی! بخون بخون تا آخرش..!موفققق باشیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییی


سلام مجدد یه چیز یادمم رفت بگگمممم 
خودواقعیمون باشیم یعنی که خودمونو گول نزنیم که خیلی خفنیم روزانه مثلا 12 11 ساعت یا بیشتر تر میخونیم و فلان فلان سعی کنیم با کورنومتر ثبت کنیم که واقعا بتونیم به اون ایده آلمون نزدیکتر شیم و دوباره به امید موفقیت همگیی :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## _Joseph_

*Its Not About winnig its About Finishing

**
*

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت همه رفقای عزیز خودم خیلی خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
۱۰فروردین:۱۵٫۵و۱۹۵تست
۱۱فروردین۱۶و۲۳۰تست
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای قشنگتون
اهاااااااااااای کنکور کمربندتو ببند،خودتو آماده کن که من دارم میااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااام

----------


## ترنادو

و یه روز اتفاق میوفته...!
یه روز پا میشی میبینی همونجایی، همونجایی که همه چی به نظرت درست میاد. قلبت آرومه، روحت حالش خوبه، ذهنت مثبته ، و هیچی نیست که نگرانت کنه، ادامه بده داری نزدیک میشی...

----------


## Aliporkhani

سلام دوستان حالتون چطوره  :Yahoo (76):  من که عالیم الان ۷ روز دیگه دهم رو میبندم تقریبا دهم تمومه اینجا گفتم ثبت کنم که چالشم که تا ۱۳ به در بود تموم شده حالا میخواهم برای خودم یه چالش دیگه ثبت کنم تو این چالشم هر چی از دهم مونده تا ۲۰ فروردین تموم میکنم حالا بسم الله میگم قبلش قول میدهم کل برنامه رو هر جور که شده اجرا میکنم موفق باشین

----------


## Ati_zareii

الان من ۱۵ ام امتحانای میان نوبتم شروع میشه 
همه پشت سر هم . تازه بعدشم کلاس هست تا آخر اردیبهشت و بعدشم نهایی 
چطوری بخونم برا کنکور ؟چطورییی
من صفرم واقعا . خانواده امم گفتن که رتبه بالای ۱۲۰۰ بیارم امکان نداره بزارن برم دانشگاه چون رشته ام ریاضیه .

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت همه رفقای درجه یک و پرتلاش خودم .خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش کار:
دوازده فروردین:۱۵٫۴۵و۱۹۰تست
سیزده فروردین:۱۶٫۱۵و۲۵۰تست
شبتون پر از خواب هدفاتون.
من میدونم
‏چقدر درک نشدی
چقدر ناامیدت کردن
چقدر تحمل کردی
 چقدر زمان بُرد
چقدر اشک ریختی
چند بار بلند شدی و چقدر جنگیدی و چقدر همه چی سخت تر شد؛ 
ولی باز ادامه دادی 
خسته نشو، هنوز مونده تا به جاهای خوبش برسی چون میدونم که لیاقتشو داری رفیق، چون میدونم که با بقیه فرق داری میگم :Yahoo (1): 
من‌باورت‌دارم

----------


## ترنادو

> الان من ۱۵ ام امتحانای میان نوبتم شروع میشه 
> همه پشت سر هم . تازه بعدشم کلاس هست تا آخر اردیبهشت و بعدشم نهایی 
> چطوری بخونم برا کنکور ؟چطورییی�����������  ������������
> من صفرم واقعا . خانواده امم گفتن که رتبه بالای ۱۲۰۰ بیارم امکان نداره بزارن برم دانشگاه چون رشته ام ریاضیه .


سلام دوست من شبت بخیر.اول از همه سعی کن ازین استرس و نگرانی و سردرگمی بیای بیرون تا ذهنت نظم پیدا کنه.و دوم اینکه سعی کن اینو تو ذهنت برای خودت جا بندازی که تنها کسی که می‌تونه تورو نجات بده خودتی و این اطمینان رو بخودت بده که میتونی خودتو نجات بدی.و بعد ازون رفیق باید شبانه روز دیوانه وار تلاش کنی ینی خواب تعطیل.مدرسه با رفقا خندیدن و مسخره بازی درآوردن تعطیل.فقط و فقط درس.و بعدش برنامه پیشنهادی من برات اینه که از همین امروز تا آخر اردیبهشت این قرار و بزار که درسارو کامل یاد میگیری.ینی درسنامه هارو میخونی و مفهوم رو برای. خودت جا می‌ندازی و به محض شروع خرداد نصف روز مرور امتحان و نصف دیگه تست زنی.از تستای مهم و باارزش هم استفاده کن مثل تستای کنکور ۹۴_۱۴۰۰و آزمون های مهم و خوب .ترس و استرست رو هم بزار کنار انشاالله امسال یه رشته تاپ توی یک دانشگاه تاپ تر میاری و زندگیت میشه همونی که میخوای.

----------


## مهرنازm

_منم از امشب گزارشکارمو میذارم_

----------


## یا حق 💚

سلام دوست عزیز نمیخام الان بهتون جو بدم که از الان نخواب فقط بخون قبولی چون شما آدم هستید و با توجه به اینکه میگید صفرید پس از آلان نمیشه نخوابید و باتوجه به اینکه خانوادتون بالای ۱۲۰۰ بیارید نمی‌زارن برید دانشگاه و چون شما دیر شروع کردید شانس اینکه رتبه زیر ۱۲۰۰ خیلی کم هس (اما بازم این به طور کلی هست اگه شما بخشی از درساتو رو خونده باشید و یا به توانایی هاتون خیلی ایمان داشته باشید شاید بتونید )پس توصیه من به شما کنکور سال دیگه ۶۰ درصد قطعی معدل امتحانات نهایی هست پس شما اولین کاری که باید بکنید تسلط بر متان کتاب های درسی پایه دوازدهم هست و بعد از اون تست های کنکور رو هم کار کنید از سال ۹۴تا۱۴۰۰ داخل و خارج سعی کنید حتی آنهایی رو که نخوندید رو هم بزنید و پاسخنامه رو نگاه کنید و بعد یاد بگیرید و حفظ کنید جز این راه چاره ایی نیس و اگر میتونید و سرعتتون و فهمتون خیلی بالاس پیشنهاد میکنم عمومی های پایه رو هم بخونید و از غیر از این هست به خودتون سخت نگیرید فقط تست کنکورها رو بزنید میاد بگیرید و حفظ کنید اما دوازدهمتون رو توپ بخونید و سوالات نهایی رو هم حل کنید نزدیکای امتحان نهایی ،هدف شما از این بازه ی سال باید اول نمره خوب و معدل عالی توی نهایی و بعد کنکور باشه چون کنکور سال ۱۴۰۲ خیلی ریسکش بالای و افرادی که تا حالا نخوندن و از الان میخان بخونن دیگه نمیتونن برن نهایی رو نخونده بدن و تو همون تایمش بخونن و نمره ۱۸ و۱۹ بیارن الان شرایط تغییر کرده و معدل نهایی سال دیگه جزیی از کنکور هی پس عقل سلیم میگه تمرکز روی نهایی باید خیلی باشه و در کنارش اوکی میتونید کنکور هم کار کنید امیدوارم که مفید بوده باشه براتون

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام دوستان سوال دارم ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگید
سوالم اینه که برای جمعبندی مثلا 4 فصل زیست 12 از کدوم سوالا استفاده کنم؟؟
از آی کیو جامع یا نشرالگو؟ یا سوالات آزمون های قلم و..؟؟
سوالات کدوم یک از اینا خوبتر میشه به نظرتون؟

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

> سلام دوستان سوال دارم ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگید
> سوالم اینه که برای جمعبندی مثلا 4 فصل زیست 12 از کدوم سوالا استفاده کنم؟؟
> از آی کیو جامع یا نشرالگو؟ یا سوالات آزمون های قلم و..؟؟
> سوالات کدوم یک از اینا خوبتر میشه به نظرتون؟


سلام♡
فارغ التحصیل هستی یادوازدهم؟

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

۱۴فروردین🦋
۱۳:۱۵ساعت...
۳۸۵ تست🍂

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

https://dl.nkmn.ir/Music/Zedbazi/Boz...%20Dara%29.mp3
____
صبر و حوصله با پا فشــــــــــــاری بایدیه
راهو گم ولی دور نمیشم از اصل داستان
یادم میره سختی وقتی رد میشم از خط پایان

اگه خوردی زمین اگه دیدی دورت کسی نیست
پاشو پرواز کن اوج بگیر

----------


## whywouldnt

> سلام♡
> فارغ التحصیل هستی یادوازدهم؟


سلامم
دوازدهم هستم :Yahoo (79):

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام دوستان سوال دارم ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگید
> سوالم اینه که برای جمعبندی مثلا 4 فصل زیست 12 از کدوم سوالا استفاده کنم؟؟
> از آی کیو جامع یا نشرالگو؟ یا سوالات آزمون های قلم و..؟؟
> سوالات کدوم یک از اینا خوبتر میشه به نظرتون؟


سلام دوستم.خسته نباشی
من خودم آی کیو استفاده میکنم و بنظرم فوق العاده برای زیست.نشرالگو رو راستش از بس ازش بد گفتن یکم تردید دارم در موردش اما خب چون خودم اصلا ازش استفاده نکردم نه توصیش میکنم نه ردش میکنم.اما موج ازمونش خوبه واقعا.برای آزمون ها هم بنظرم سراغ قلم چی نرو یا اگر هم رفتی هدفت صرفا یادگیری باشه نه درصدگیری یا سنجش خودت چون امسال نمیدونم چشونه بجای سوال زیست قصه حسین کرد شبستری تعریف میکنن ۴خط فقط سواله هرجوابم دو خط و اینکه اصلا مطابق بودجه بندیش نیست اما برای یادگیری خوبه.از آزمون زیستاز هم یه نمونه حل کن اگه دوست داشتی ازموناشو کار کن نکات جالبی داره

----------


## ترنادو

> ۱۴فروردین
> ۱۳:۱۵ساعت...
> ۳۸۵ تست


باریکلا حسابی خسته نباشین.ایشالا مرداد یه نتیجه عالی ببینیم ازت

----------


## ترنادو

> _منم از امشب گزارشکارمو میذارم_


سلام خیلی هم عالی .کلی موفق باشی

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت همه رفقای معرکه خودم حسابی خسته نباشین.روزه هاتون قبول.بیزحمت اگه تونستین و یادتون بود من رو هم دم اذان دعا کنین.
گزارش امروز
۱۵٫۴۵و۲۹۰تست
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای معرکتون
راستی رفیق فقط خواستم بگم تویی که داری رویاتو می‌ندازی تو سطل اشغال ذهنت تو یه روز تو خلوتت به خودت یه قولی دادی.یادت که نرفته؟هوم؟

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

♡
سپاس
امیدوارم اونایی که ازجون دل مایه میزارن نتیجه بگیرن :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

> سلامم
> دوازدهم هستم


دوست عزیز این سیستمی که من اجرامیکنم نمیگم بهترینه ولی حداقل رومن جواب میده
بازم قبلش تاپیک ونظربقیه که چیزای مفیدی توش پیدامیشه بخون و خودت بهترین تصمیموبگیر(من باب مرور)

مثلا میخوای فصل ۱ زیست دوازدهم مرور کنی قبل هرکاری یه ازمون ۱۰_۱۵سواله از یه کتابی مثل موج ازمون یافصل ازمون ازخودت بگیردرصدش مهم نیست حداقل کجا کاری چی یادته چه چیزی فراموش شده چی چیزایی یادگیریش ناقصه
حالامطالعه کتاب درسی واو به واو +جزوه دبیر یاجزوه ای که خودت درطول سال نکته ای چیزی نوشتی وازش استفاده کردی(تواین مرحله مطالعت فعالتره اهمیت آزمون میفهمی)
۳.تست مارک(خیلی ازبچه هااین مرحله روشایدانجام ندن)
ت مارک اولین منبع تسیت درطول سالو دوباره همون سوالاروبزن+(ت غ ن آزمون آزمایشی اگر درطول سال میدادی توی همون مبحث)
.
واسه منبع دوم بازم بستگی  ب شرایط داره مقوله جداس ک بحث بشه
۴.آزمون مجدد ازیه منبع آزمونی سرشناس تر مثلا قلمچی یاگاج
.
درنهایت تو زیست به ی سرفصلی رسیدی حتما حتما ت کنکور کاربکن **
)موج آزمون کمک کنندس)
موفق باشی♡

----------


## Rozz

سلام دوستان 
از امروز من هم اینجا گزارشکار میزارم  به امید موفقیت همه

----------


## whywouldnt

> دوست عزیز این سیستمی که من اجرامیکنم نمیگم بهترینه ولی حداقل رومن جواب میده
> بازم قبلش تاپیک ونظربقیه که چیزای مفیدی توش پیدامیشه بخون و خودت بهترین تصمیموبگیر(من باب مرور)
> 
> مثلا میخوای فصل ۱ زیست دوازدهم مرور کنی قبل هرکاری یه ازمون ۱۰_۱۵سواله از یه کتابی مثل موج ازمون یافصل ازمون ازخودت بگیردرصدش مهم نیست حداقل کجا کاری چی یادته چه چیزی فراموش شده چی چیزایی یادگیریش ناقصه
> حالامطالعه کتاب درسی واو به واو +جزوه دبیر یاجزوه ای که خودت درطول سال نکته ای چیزی نوشتی وازش استفاده کردی(تواین مرحله مطالعت فعالتره اهمیت آزمون میفهمی)
> ۳.تست مارک(خیلی ازبچه هااین مرحله روشایدانجام ندن)
> ت مارک اولین منبع تسیت درطول سالو دوباره همون سوالاروبزن+(ت غ ن آزمون آزمایشی اگر درطول سال میدادی توی همون مبحث)
> .
> واسه منبع دوم بازم بستگی  ب شرایط داره مقوله جداس ک بحث بشه
> ...





> سلام دوستم.خسته نباشی
> من خودم آی کیو استفاده میکنم و بنظرم فوق العاده برای زیست.نشرالگو رو راستش از بس ازش بد گفتن یکم تردید دارم در موردش اما خب چون خودم اصلا ازش استفاده نکردم نه توصیش میکنم نه ردش میکنم.اما موج ازمونش خوبه واقعا.برای آزمون ها هم بنظرم سراغ قلم چی نرو یا اگر هم رفتی هدفت صرفا یادگیری باشه نه درصدگیری یا سنجش خودت چون امسال نمیدونم چشونه بجای سوال زیست قصه حسین کرد شبستری تعریف میکنن ۴خط فقط سواله هرجوابم دو خط و اینکه اصلا مطابق بودجه بندیش نیست اما برای یادگیری خوبه.از آزمون زیستاز هم یه نمونه حل کن اگه دوست داشتی ازموناشو کار کن نکات جالبی داره


سلام خیلی ممنونم ازتونن دوستاننن :Yahoo (99): 
یه سوال دیگهه هم دارم 
سوالم اینه که مثله کنکور قلمچی ها رو دوباره از خودم امتحان بگیرم زمان بذارم و شبیه ساز کنکور کنم به نظرتون چطور میشه؟؟(یه روز در میون))
چون اکثرا من درس به درس میخونم یعنی زیست میخونم تست میزنم بعد ریاضی میخونم و تستت منظورم اینه که یکجا تستا رو نمیزنم و این باعث میشه سر جلسه خستگی غلبه کنه و رو سوالا نتونم تمرکز داشته باشم به نظرتون آزمون های قلم رو اینطوری کنم؟ یا تست هایی که خودم دارمو یه جا بزنم مثله کنکور تایم بگیرم (مثلا 4 ساعت پشت سر هم)؟؟

----------


## Aliporkhani

چالش روز اول و دوم روز اول ۱۰ ساعت ۱۸۶ تست روز دوم  ۱۳ ساعت ۲۱۰ تست

----------


## Aliporkhani

بچه ها میتونین اینطور فکر کنین بگین یه مریض امده دستم تا ۲ دقیقه و ۱۵ ثانیه بیشتر وقت ندارم کپسول اکسیژن بهش وصل کنم چون میمیره راسته دیگه الان ۲ ماه و ۱۵ روز فکر کنم مونده تا کنکور حالا اگر کپسولو وصل کنید اوکیه وصل هم نکنید دکتر خوبی نبودید !

----------


## whywouldnt

وووووو 
یه سوال دیگههه :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (68): 
من کتاب دور دنیا در 4 ساعت گاجو که عمومی های کنکور هستن رو خیلیی وقته گرفته بودم از اول اون زمان سعی کردم یه روز در میون حلش کنم اما یه دو ماهی وقفه افتاد...(چون 12ام هستم درس ها رو به طور کامل تموم نکرده بودمم)))
بگذریم سوالم اینه که از این به بعد 100 سوال عمومی رو فقط از این کار کنم؟؟ یا یا هم 100 سوال عمومی و هم مثلا ادبیاتو موضوعی کار کنم کنارش؟؟ به نظرتون کدوم بهتره ؟؟

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

> وووووو 
> یه سوال دیگههه
> من کتاب دور دنیا در 4 ساعت گاجو که عمومی های کنکور هستن رو خیلیی وقته گرفته بودم از اول اون زمان سعی کردم یه روز در میون حلش کنم اما یه دو ماهی وقفه افتاد...(چون 12ام هستم درس ها رو به طور کامل تموم نکرده بودمم)))
> بگذریم سوالم اینه که از این به بعد 100 سوال عمومی رو فقط از این کار کنم؟؟ یا یا هم 100 سوال عمومی و هم مثلا ادبیاتو موضوعی کار کنم کنارش؟؟ به نظرتون کدوم بهتره ؟؟


یه جومسمومی که حالا بعضامشاورایامشاورنماهاایج  ادمیکنن اینکه اگه تافلان تاریخ کنکورعمومیات تموم نشه باختی.
حتما یه نسخه براهمه پیچیدن منطقی نیست..


۳۹دوره کنکور عمومی
۲۱کنکورنظام جدید(۹۸،۹۹،۱۴۰۰)که اگه داخل خارج تجربی فاکتوربگیری چون معمولا باآزمون جامع هامیدیمشون۳×۲=۶
پس۲۱_۶=۱۵
درمجموع میشه ۱۵تامجموعه سوال
ازالان تاکنکور۱۳تاهفته داری۸هفته هفته یدونه کنکورعمومی بزن هم اینکه ذهنت عادت کنه وتایمات دستت بیاد وکم کم تااونجا همه عمومی هاروسعی کن که جمع کنی
تواون ۵هفته اخرهفته ای دوتابزن+غ/ن مرورتحلیل اون ۸تا
.
تموم کردن ی کتاب هنرنیست اونم باتوجه ب شرایط شماواینکه دوازدهمی....
.
.
اگه هم که توی عمومی به یه لولی رسیدی یا یه جاهایی گیرزمان داشتی .
۱۸تاکنکور دیگه هست که میتونی موقع جمع بندی مثلا بعد یه آزمون جامع میبینی آرایه خوب نزدی ۶مرحله روپشت سرهم بزن(یه جورایی دوپینگه ولی توصیه نمیکنم ضرورتیم نیس مگراینکه نیازبشه..)
کلا باتوجه به خودت شرایطت زمانت  ونیازات این چندماه اولویت بندی کن
.
۱۰تاکنکورعمومی باتحلیل درست وذهن مرتب خیلی مفیدتراز۲۰کنکورصرفااموزشی وحرص خوردن من باب زمان درصد حواشی وبدون تحلیل...

موفق باشی

----------


## whywouldnt

> یه جومسمومی که حالا بعضامشاورایامشاورنماهاایج  ادمیکنن اینکه اگه تافلان تاریخ کنکورعمومیات تموم نشه باختی.
> حتما یه نسخه براهمه پیچیدن منطقی نیست..
> 
> 
> ۳۹دوره کنکور عمومی
> ۲۱کنکورنظام جدید(۹۸،۹۹،۱۴۰۰)که اگه داخل خارج تجربی فاکتوربگیری چون معمولا باآزمون جامع هامیدیمشون۳×۲=۶
> پس۲۱_۶=۱۵
> درمجموع میشه ۱۵تامجموعه سوال
> ازالان تاکنکور۱۳تاهفته داری۸هفته هفته یدونه کنکورعمومی بزن هم اینکه ذهنت عادت کنه وتایمات دستت بیاد وکم کم تااونجا همه عمومی هاروسعی کن که جمع کنی
> ...


سلام خیلی ممنونم ازتونن دوستاننن
یه سوال دیگهه هم دارم
سوالم اینه که مثله کنکور قلمچی ها رو دوباره از خودم امتحان بگیرم زمان بذارم و شبیه ساز کنکور کنم به نظرتون چطور میشه؟؟(یه روز در میون))
چون اکثرا من درس به درس میخونم یعنی زیست میخونم تست میزنم بعد ریاضی میخونم و تستت منظورم اینه که یکجا تستا رو نمیزنم و این باعث میشه سر جلسه خستگی غلبه کنه و رو سوالا نتونم تمرکز داشته باشم به نظرتون آزمون های قلم رو اینطوری کنم؟ یا تست هایی که خودم دارمو یه جا بزنم مثله کنکور تایم بگیرم (مثلا 4 ساعت پشت سر هم)؟؟ (این سوالم مونده بود ص 18 :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام خیلی ممنونم ازتونن دوستاننن
> یه سوال دیگهه هم دارم
> سوالم اینه که مثله کنکور قلمچی ها رو دوباره از خودم امتحان بگیرم زمان بذارم و شبیه ساز کنکور کنم به نظرتون چطور میشه؟؟(یه روز در میون))
> چون اکثرا من درس به درس میخونم یعنی زیست میخونم تست میزنم بعد ریاضی میخونم و تستت منظورم اینه که یکجا تستا رو نمیزنم و این باعث میشه سر جلسه خستگی غلبه کنه و رو سوالا نتونم تمرکز داشته باشم به نظرتون آزمون های قلم رو اینطوری کنم؟ یا تست هایی که خودم دارمو یه جا بزنم مثله کنکور تایم بگیرم (مثلا 4 ساعت پشت سر هم)؟؟ (این سوالم مونده بود ص 18))


درود مجدد 
راستش من خودم یک روزی در هفته رو تعیین میکنم و میشینم یه آزمون و یک جا میزنم تا هم شبیه سازی بشه برام و هم بقول شما خستگیه سر آزمون نیاد سراغم.بنظرمم کار درستیه که شرایط ازمونو قبل آزمون تجربه کنی.اما در هفته یک بار الی دوبار بنظرم کافی باشه.و سعی کن تست های ازمونارو اینطوری کار کنی نه تستای خودتو.چون اون ویراستارای ازمونا میان یکسری کارا روی چینش سوالا انجام میدن که تورو از نظر ذهنی برای کنکور که ممکنه گاهی چندتا سوال سخت یا آسون پشت هم بیان یا دوتا فصل خیلی خیلی جدا رو پشت هم میارن تا ذهنت یه لحظه هنگ کنه و خب اینا درسته رو اعصابه اما لازمه بنظرم

----------


## ترنادو

هللللللوووووو علیکم.مزاحم همیشگی اومد :Yahoo (4): 
حسابی خسته نباشین رفقا.نماز و روزه هاتونم مقبول درگاه خدا جونم. :Yahoo (4): 
خب گزارش امروز:
۱۵٫۵و۲۰۵تست
رسیدن بهش 
همت
غیرت
تعهد
تلاش
تلاش
تلاش
میخواد
همین

----------


## ترنادو

راستی یادم رفت بگم:شبتون به قشنگی هدفاتون

----------


## whywouldnt

> درود مجدد 
> راستش من خودم یک روزی در هفته رو تعیین میکنم و میشینم یه آزمون و یک جا میزنم تا هم شبیه سازی بشه برام و هم بقول شما خستگیه سر آزمون نیاد سراغم.بنظرمم کار درستیه که شرایط ازمونو قبل آزمون تجربه کنی.اما در هفته یک بار الی دوبار بنظرم کافی باشه.و سعی کن تست های ازمونارو اینطوری کار کنی نه تستای خودتو.چون اون ویراستارای ازمونا میان یکسری کارا روی چینش سوالا انجام میدن که تورو از نظر ذهنی برای کنکور که ممکنه گاهی چندتا سوال سخت یا آسون پشت هم بیان یا دوتا فصل خیلی خیلی جدا رو پشت هم میارن تا ذهنت یه لحظه هنگ کنه و خب اینا درسته رو اعصابه اما لازمه بنظرم


سلامم خیلی ممنون ازت 
اما در کل پشت سر هم زدن تستای خودم و بعد خوندن درسا به نظرتون چطور میشه؟؟

----------


## ترنادو

> سلامم خیلی ممنون ازت 
> اما در کل پشت سر هم زدن تستای خودم و بعد خوندن درسا به نظرتون چطور میشه؟؟


سلام مجدد
بنظرم عالی میشه برای حرفمم دلیل دارم خیلیا میگن وقتی درسو میخونی فرداش یا پسفرداش تست بزن چون بعد درس کاملا یاد داری و بدرد نمیخوره اما خب اینجا انگار ما یه چیزو اشتباه فهمیدیم که هدف از تست زدن تثبیت یک موضوعه شما میتونی مثلا یک مبحثو که خوندی اگه قراره براش ۶۰تا تست بزنی ۵۰تاشو امروز بزن ۱۰تاشو فردا که هم تثبیت موضوع کنی هم مرور

----------


## ترنادو

خب خب.من بازم اومدم :Yahoo (4): 
سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت همه رفقای درجه یک خودم خیلی خیلی خیللیییییییییییییی خسته نباشین دوستان.نماز و روزه هاتونم حسابی قبول باشه.خب بریم سر اصل مطلب.به قول معروف :چه برایمان آورده ای ترنادو؟؟؟؟؟؟
۱۶٫۱۵و۲۳۰تست
گذشته واسه اوني كه ميخواد زندگيشو تغيير بده ، اهميت چنداني نداره! البته واسه اوني كه دنبال بهونه ميگرده ، شرايط كمي فرق ميكنه!میفهمی که چی میگم؟
شبتون به قشنگی اون روی ماهی که جلوی آینه میبینین.شب خوش

----------


## Najjjla00

سلام و خسته نباشید به همه ی دوستان پر تلاش 
نماز و روزه هاتون قبول ما رو هم توی دعاهاتون فراموش نکنید
گزارش ۱۶ فروردین:
۲/۵ زیست
۲ عربی
۲ شیمی
۱ زبان
۱/۵فیزیک
کل ساعت مطالعه:۹ساعت

----------


## Aliporkhani

سلام دوستای گل روز سوم چالشم با ۱۱ ساعت و ۱۸۵ تست

----------


## whywouldnt

سلومممممممممممممممممممممم  مممممممممممم امروز درسته که فعلا تموم نشده امماا خوب اتفاق بدی افتاد اما من یه تصمیم بسیار خوب و بزرگی برای مطالعم گرفتم و خیلییییییییییییییییییییی هیجاننننننننننننننننن دارمممممممم
قراره استارتش از فردا زده شههه امااا خواستم تو اینجا بگم که امروزو همیشه به یاد داشته باشم بچه هااااااااا
مدتی بود بی نهایت بی انگیزه میخوندم اینطوری بگم انگیزمو بدست آوردم  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  یعنی تا حدی کههه نگم دیگه حالالاالالالا 
بله بله اصن فک نمیکردم امروزی که اینطوری نتیجه آزمونمو گل تر تر تر کاشتم اینطوری انگیزه بدست بیارمم :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5): 
پیش به سوییی مطالعه بمب مانند که هر لحظه در حال انفجارههه
وی سرش مانند بمب میترکد ولی بعد انگیزه گرفتن و البته بردن قند خون به بالا در وضعیت استانداردی قرار دارد :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56): 
خدایاا ازت میخوام هرکی هرچی که میخوادو به دست بیاره خدا جونممم من هیچم دربرابر تو کاری کنن هیچ تو با پوچی هایش به سویت ذره ذره نزدیک شود............
نماز روزه هاتون قبول حقق :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): (بچ ها من این استیکر ها رو خدایی دوس دارم هیج جا همچین استیکر هایی ندیدم بله ندیدم :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110): ))))

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااامممممم خدمت همه رفقا و دوستان پر تلاش عزیز خودم.اول از همه دمتون گرم که اینقدر همتون پر انرژی و باحالین که هر شب میام و می‌خوام گزارش بدم یهو یه عالمه حس خوب با هم میان تو صورتم :Yahoo (4): دمتون گرم خدایی.خب خب بریم سراغ اصل مطلب بقول شاعر من آمده ام که کنکور ز بنیاد کنم من آمده ام وای وای :Yahoo (4): 
خب یکم جدی باشیم زشته دکتر آینده مملکت اینقدر دلقک باشه.
گزارش امروز
16.45و220تست
رفیق تو دنیا7923093547تا آدم وجود داره...
همینطور که عدد ها رو نادیده گرفتی حرفای منفیشونم نادیده بگیر....
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای نابتون

----------


## Ati_zareii

خیلی غیر منطقی و آیده ال فکر میکنید. 
اول اینکه بطور طبیعی اصلااا امکان نداره که خوابو بزاری کنار و از اوطرف به سطح هوشیاری و تمرکزو کیفیت مطالعه ات آسیبی نزنه. 
دوم اینکه الان من بخاطر کنکور معدل ترم یکم خیلی پایین شد و واقعا نمیشه بیخیال مدرسه و امتحانا و بخصوص نهایی بشم. چون احتمال اینکه پشت کنکور بمونم زیاده و سال بعد هم ۶۰ درصد تاثیر قطعیه معدل هست باید بیشتر وقتمو بزارم رو دوازدهم و نهایی و اونطوری وقتی واسه خوندن کنکور نمیمونه . اونم واسه منی که پایه رو صفر صفرم

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت دوستان دوست داشتنی خودم.خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:
۱۷و۳۲۰تست
فکر میکنم این روزا بهترین دعایی که میتونیم برای هم بکنیم ارامشه.برای همتون توی این ماه عزیز آرزوی یک عالمه آرامش میکنم تا جایی که یه روز به این روزگار بگین حال همه ما خوب است اما این بار تو باور کن
شبتون به قشنگی هدفاتون

----------


## Aliporkhani

سلام حال شما چطوره دوستان امروز ۱۳٫۵ ساعت ۱۵۸ تست

----------


## Aliporkhani

بیایین مردونه بخونیم تمومش کنیم خداوکیلی نشدن از خودمونه باور کنین یه کم سختی بکشیم تابستون با یه خیال راحت کنکورو تموم کردیم مگه فرقمون با بقیه چیه فقط کمتر تست زدیم و درس خوندیم اما اگه کل کتاب تستو تموم کنیم دیگه تفاوتی باقی نمی مونه پس شروع کنین

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااامممممممم خدمت دوستان دوست داشتنی خودم.خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:۱۵٫۵و۱۸۰تست
رفیق حرف خیلیا این روزا شده (به نتیجه فکر نکن)(مهم نیست آخرش چی میشه) ولی رفیق هم من میدونم هم تو که نتیجه از هر چیزی مهم تره اصن من و تو داریم درس میخونیم برای نتیجه.پس لطفا ارزش تلاشتو با این حرفا پایین نیار.تو یجورایی با این حرفا انگار داری به مغزت این پیامو میدی که در حال انجام یک کار بیفایده ای.بجای این حرفا با خودت بگو نتیجه رو هیچ کس جز من قرار نیست بسازه و رقم بزنه و من به خودم کاملا اعتماد و باور دارم.
شبتون به قشنگی هدفاتون

----------


## Aliporkhani

۱۲٫۵ ساعت ۱۶۸ تست 
امیدوارم بی دغدغه تمرکز کنین رو درسا

----------


## vantopc

دقیقا همینطوره. شما در هر کاری انگیزه لازم رو داشته باشی دیگه چشم هیچی جز هدف رو نمیبینه و این مهم ترین چیزه به نظر من.
انشالله که موفق خواهید شد.

----------


## Aliporkhani

سلام بچه ها ۱۵ ساعت ۳۲۰ تست  ، خدا میخواهد انقدر جسور بشی که ادامه راهو با هیچی عوض نکنی همانطور که یه روز سختیای کنکور شروع کرد به طلوع کردن الان ذیگه به اخرش رسیده و سختیا داره غروب میکنه پس بهتره تا زمان مونده بهره ببریم شک نکنین ادامه بدین پایانش دست خودتونه

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااام خدمت دوستان دوست داشتنی خودم.خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش دیروز:۱۶٫۴۵و۲۵۰تست
صبحتون به قشنگی هدفاتون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Aliporkhani

سلام دوستان بعد که امدین یه توصیه کنین درمورد فیزیک 11مقاومت 
چون هر تستیش با یه روش خاص حل میشه حس میکنم هر چقدرم تست میزنم توش باز یاد نمیگیرم نمیدونم چرا شما فیزیک مقاومتا چکار کردین به منم بگین

----------


## Hasann

> سلام دوستان بعد که امدین یه توصیه کنین درمورد فیزیک 11مقاومت 
> چون هر تستیش با یه روش خاص حل میشه حس میکنم هر چقدرم تست میزنم توش باز یاد نمیگیرم نمیدونم چرا شما فیزیک مقاومتا چکار کردین به منم بگین


اگ معادل گیری مقاومت هارو منظورتونه هر چقدر زیاد تست بزنین قلقش دستتون میاد بعد از ی مدت دگ نام گذاری هم نمیکنن تو مدار های سخت میگین این سیم ب این وصله بعد اون ب این یکی مس این دوتا باهم موازی ا ن ک باون متوالیه ب معادلشون با اون موازی میشه

----------


## Arnold

یجوری بخون وقتی گفت داوطلبان گرامی وقت تمام است

حتی اگ از کنکورت راضی نبودی از خودت راضی باشی

یادت باشه هنوزم خیلی چیزا میتونه عوض بشه حتی کم شدن یه صفر از رتبت ....

----------


## ترنادو

سلام خدمت دوستان دوست داشتنی خودم.خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:
۱۶٫۵و۲۱۰تست
شبتون به قشنگی هدفاتون

----------


## ترنادو

تهش که چی؟

نشستی یه گوشه غصه‌میخوری که چی مثلا؟

میخوای ول کنی این راهو بری یه گوشه کِز کنی؟

میدونی خیلیا آرزوشونه که میتونستن یه کاری برای آینده‌شون انجام بِدَن ولی  هیچ‌کاری ازشون بر نمیاد؟

میدونی این کتابایی که دست نخورده و سفید دورت پخش کردی، آرزوی خیلی از آدمای هم‌سن و سالته؟

باشه اگه دلت نمیخواد بجنگی نجنگ! ولی جواب خودتو ۲۰سال دیگه چی میخوای بدی؟

راستش به نظرم اون تویی که ۲۰سال دیگه به عقب برگرده هیچ کدوم از این توجیهات عجیب و غریبتو باور نمیکنه.

اگه راه سخته، واسه همه سخته. اگه آسون بود که دیگه پیروزی بهت کِیف نمیداد!

پاشو اجازه نده از خودت طلبکار بشی

----------


## Aliporkhani

بچه ها دوماه دیگه تا کنکور مونده چرا الکی استرس بگیریم قراره به 50 سوال زیست جواب بدیم مگه غیر اینه ؟ وقتی دوماه تموم شد تو میتونی با افتخار بگی کاری که بقیه تو سال ها انجام میدن من تو دوماه انجام داده 
۱۴ ساعت ۱۸۰ تست

----------


## ترنادو

هلوووووو علیکم خدمت دوستان دوست داشتنی خودم.امیدوارم حالتون از عالی هم عالی تر باشه و خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
خب و آما گزارش امروز:۱۵و۲۹۰تست
براتون حال عالی.جیب پر پول و یک عالمه انگیزه معرکه و عالی آرزو میکنم
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای نابتون

----------


## ترنادو

سللاااااااااااااااااممممم خدمت دوستان بسیار دوست داشتنی خودم.امیدوارم حالتون عالی باشه و خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:
۱۶٫۴۵و۲۸۵تست
جایی در زندگی ام
می ایستم و می گویم:
این، تماماً "من" بود..
که دوام آورد؛
که ادامه داد؛
و رسید..!

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااااااام خدمت دوستان دوست داشتنی خودم.شبتون بخیر و خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:
۱۶٫۵و۲۹۰تست
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای معرکتون

----------


## ترنادو

نمیشنوم... چی میگی؟
چی...؟
خواب...؟
خستگی...؟
حسش نیست...؟
نمیشنوم،
یعنی میدونی، نمیفهمم...
نمیفهمم چون باور دارم تو به این دنیا نیومدی که آدم کم ارزش و بی هدفی باشی.
‌نیومدی که جا بزنی...
روز اول که داشتی استارت خوندن رو میزدی یادته؟؟
بیا بهت یادآوری کنم،
یادت بیارم که وقتی کارنامتو دیدی یه غصه ای نشست رو دلت و بغضی تو گلوت و گفتی نه این چیزی نیست که من میخواستم،
گفتی من هر رشته ای نمیرم که،
گفتی من هدف دارم.
گریه کردی و غصه خوردی و بالاخره انتخاب کردی که دوباره تلاش کنی.
یادت بیارم وقتی امتحانای یازدهم رو دادی گفتی امسال، سال منه، یه کاری میکنم امسال بشه رقمِ اولِ کارت دانشجوییم،
همون رشته ای که وقتی بهش فکر میکنم چشمام گرم میشه و اشکم میاد...
یادت بیارم که گفتی چرخ بر هم زنم ار غیر مرادم گردد، من نه آنم که زبونی کشم از چرخ و فلک.
به بابات گفتی اگه میشه امسال حمایتم کنید قول میدم ناامیدتون نکنم...
نمیخوایی شرمندشون بشی که؟ نه؟
الان کجایی؟؟
هدفاتو یادته؟؟
هدفات ارزش اینو نداره که با همه خستگی و بی حوصلگی پاشی و تلاش کنی؟
ارزش نداره این مدت بخونی ولی یه عمر با افتخار تو چشمای خودت نگاه کنی؟
قوی باش و با خودت بگو:
جایگاهی که من میخوام، هیچ بهونه ای سرش نمیشه.
من نیومدم که شروعش کنم، اومدم که تمومش کنم

----------


## Hasann



----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااام خدمت دوستان دوست داشتنی خودم امیدوارم حالتون عالی باشه و خیلی خیلی خسته نباشید.
گزارش امروز:۱۴٫۴۵و۱۸۵تست
بنظرم مضخرف ترین و مضحک ترین کاری که این روزا میتونی در حق خودت و آیندت انجام بدی کل کل کردن با آدمای منفی و به اصطلاح منطقیه.
رفیق اونا نمی‌فهمن حرفاتو.تو هرچقدرم خودتو به خاک و خون بکشی نمیتونی مثل اونا فکر کنی.اونا خیلی کارشون سخته.فکرشو بکن.بتونی بیخیال این همه معجزه،و چیزای عجیب و جذابی که مدام در دنیا اتفاق می‌افته بشی و خودتو باوراتو محدود و زندانی کنی به یکسری جمله کلیشه ای مضخرف.از نظر اونا هم کار تو خیلی سخته.سخته که آدم به چیزی ایمان قلبی داشته باشه که از نظر همه غیرممکنه.پس رفیق من ،دوست من بسسسسسسسسس ککککککنننننننن.کافیه.کم تو زندگیت بقیه رو قانع کردی؟چیشد؟به کجا رسیدی؟ولشون کن بابا.دنیای تو برای خودت دنیای اونا برای خودشون.خدا به هرکی همونی رو که باهاش قرار میزاری میده اگه تو هم به قولایی که به خودت و خودش دادی پای بند باشی.پس وقتی جواب مثبت خدا رو داری به نظر بندش چه احتیاجی داری اخه؟
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای نابتون

----------


## ترنادو

سلام خدمت دوستان بسیار دوست داشتنی خودم.خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:
آزمون و تحلیل آزمون
زیست
شیمی
عربی
ساعت۱۵٫۴۵
تست۳۴۰
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای نابتون

----------


## ترنادو

ببین رفیق بیا یکم واقعی به اوضاع نگاه کنیم.
هوم؟کاملا عاقلانه و دلخواه دوستای طرفدار منطقمون.
میشه گفت بهترین رتبه هایی که میشه توی رشته تجربی.اورد رتبه های یک تا سیصده معمولا.چرا؟چون این رتبه ها رتبه هایی هستن که هم اگه تهرانی باشه طرف می‌تونه این اطمینان و داشته باشه که می‌تونه تو یک دانشگاه تراز اول توی شهر خودش مثل دانشگاه ایران درس بخونه و خب نیاز نداره بره یه شهر دیگه.کسی هم اگه تهرانی نباشه هم خیالش من باب دانشگاه شهر خودش راحته که پذیرفته میشه و هم اگه خواست از شهر خودش بره یه شهر بزرگتر و با امکانات بهتر،این شانسو داره که بتونه توی زندگیش یک جهش معرکه بوجود بیاره.اما خب اگه بخوایم واقع گرایانه به این موضوع نگاه کنیم.رفیق،ازبین این سیصدنفر حدود ۴_۵نفرن که دیر شروع کردن و رسیدن.
ببینین بچه ها بی‌زحمت الکی جو ندین.هم رفقای بشدت مثبت اندیشمون اینو قبول دارن که بیشتر این رتبه ها افرادین که خیلی وقت پیش شروع کردن و هم رفقای منطقیمون میدونن که ما هممون هرسال چنین افرادی رو  توی کنکور میبینیم.ادم وقتی قراره حرفیو بزنه باید همه جوانب و در نظر بگیره.نه اونایی که معتقدن اکثر اون رتبه ها دیر شروع کردن و پایه ضعیفی داشتن درست میگن نه اونایی که سفت و سخت میگن نه اصلا چنین افرادی وجود خارجی ندارن چون این تفکرات دیگه به طرز مضحکی تخیلی و یا بدبینانه هستن.و این همه تعصب روی یک باور غلط جدا از بحث کنکور توی زندگی شخصی هم شمارو دچار مشکل می‌کنه چون ما در دنیایی داریم زندگی میکنیم که انسان های تا حدی منعطف شانس بقای بیشتری دارن.خب خلاصه حرفم این بود که از بین این سیصد نفر ۴_۵نفری هم هستن که دیر شروع کردن.آما.این آمای خیلی مهمه.دیر شروع کردن ولی درست و دیوانه وار شروع کردن.رفیق من بخدا وقتی میگم موفقیت بیدارخوابی میخواد،تلاش شبانه روزی میخواد من مخاطبم همه نیستن.تو ریلکس باش.گریه نداره که.شما راحت پتو رو بکش رو سرت راحت به دیدن پادشاه هشتم در خوابت مشغول باش.من حرفم با اونیه که همت کرده جزو اون ۴_۵نفر باشه.این یک چیز کاملا طبیعیه همه قرار نیست برن دانشگاه تاپ،همه قرار نیست برن بهترین رشته ها درس بخونن،همه قرار نیست در اینده ثروتمند بشن.این کاملا قانون طبیعته.و یک امر عادی هم هست.اما جدا ازین حواشی.فکر میکنم بد نباشه خصوصیات اون ۴_۵نفری که قراره دیر بیان و زود برن و باهم دیگه یک مروری بکنیم.بنظرم اونا آدمای عجیبین نه اونا آدمای خیلی خیلی عجیبین.اونا ادمایین که عاشقن.عاشق هدفاشون.برای اونا خواب،غذا،دنیا،ادما و همه اینا دیگه بی معنی شده.نمیدونم چجوری براتون توضیح بدم ولی رفقا بیاین روراست باشیم مشکل خوابت دردسرساز میشه طبیعیه که تفریح زیاد مشکل درست میکنه،طبیعیه تمرکز نداشتنت اوضاع رو خراب اندر خراب میکنه،طبیعیه که با این روحیه ای که داری که تا یه نفر میاد بهت میگه نمیشه کلا بیخیال همه چی میشی به هیچ جا نمیرسی.رفیق نمیشه توقع داشته باشی که روزی ۴ساعت درس بخونی،اب پرتقالتم کنارت باشه،همه خانواده هم سکوت کنن که تو قراره درس بخونی و بری کنکور هم رتبه معرکه بیاری این باور مضحکو از کلت بنداز بیرون.همون اول هم گفتم تعداد افرادی که اون معجزه رو میتونن رقم بزنن حتی از تعداد انگشتای یک دست هم کمتره.چون کار سخته چیزیم که این روزا نایابه آدم سرسخت.دیگه بنظرم هرکی که می‌پرسه از الان میشه یا نه؟بشینه به حرفام فکر کنه و خودش کلاشو قاضی کنه ببینه براش امکانش هست یا نه.
اینم اضافه کنم که حرفای من وحی منزل نیست و طبیعتاً هر کس دیدگاه خودشو داره من فقط اتفاقاتی که هرساله تو کنکور میفته رو گفتم بدون هیچ گونه دید تخیلی یا به قول دوستان ایده آل گرایانه.
برای همتون آرزوی موفقیت میکنم

----------


## sinohe.Dr

موفقققققق باشی، آرزوی پیشرفت برای همه دوستانی که کنکور دارن، وقتی تلاش کردین نگران نباشین توکل به خدا

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااام خدمت دوستان دوست داشتنی خودم
گزارش امروز:
۱۶٫۱۵و۲۷۵تست
رفیق یکی میگه میشه یکی میگه نمیشه یکی میگه دیره یکی میگه الان وقتشه.چرا داری خودتو عذاب میدی؟از من بشنو،رفیق همشون دارن دروغ میگن.اره همشون از دم.
برای اینکه بفهمی میشه یا نه.برو یه جای خلوت.یه نگاه به قلبت بنداز،ببین اون چی میگه.چون آخرشم فقط و فقط اون راستشو بهت میگه مهم نیست چه هدفی داری هرررررررر هدفی رفیق دارم میگم هرررررر هدفی که داری فارغ از بزرگ یا کوچک بودنش اگه دنبال اینی که بفهمی می‌رسی بهش یا نه یه نگاه به قلبت بنداز،اون اگه گفت آره حرف بقیه مفتشم گرونه.چون اونا هیچ کاری جز حرف زدن از دستشون برنمیاد.هیچ کاری.اخرشم تو هستی و ۲۷۰تا سوال و یه مداد سیاه.بقیه این وسط جایی ندارن.بهشون اهمیت نده.بزار با حال بدیشون حال کنن.
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای نابتون

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام من اومدم باز ..فشارم افتاد آخه وقتی حساب کردم دیدم تا روز جمعه 8 امتحان دارم اعم از امتحان میانترم مدرسه ووووو امتحان های کلاس جمع بندیم و قلمچی  :Yahoo (5): 
میدونم زمانایی میشه ک خیلی سخته خیلی طاقت فرساست زمانایی که دو گزینه بیشتر نیس یا ادامه یا هیچی!! 
من خیلی در راه درس سختی کشیدم خیلی ..یادمه هفتم بودم ساعت 4 پا شدم خوندم هی خوندم هی آزمون دادم بازم خوندم بازم اما هرگز پا پس نکشیدم همیشه به خودم گفتم اون قدرت درونتو که خدا بهت داده رو استفاده کن و بهترین باش...روز و شب هایی بوده که با حرص خوندم..بگم که رفیق تلاشی که میکنی قراره روزی تو رو برنده بازی کنه...فرقینداره چند ثانیه چن ساعت تا آزمون به اصطلاح بزرگی که واسه خودت غول کردی مونده..سرتو بنداز پایین و بخون بدون اینکه توجه کنی به حرفای اینو اون ..آخه به خدا همیشه جواب میده!! الانم بگم شاید مثلا من در این لحظه حالم بد باشه اما قهوه و چاییمو میریزم و میخونم..... اگه الان 17 سال سن دارما 16 سالشو با استرس گذروندم الان نمیشه که جا بزنم نمیشه نه نمیشه! چون اگه نمیخواستم نباید تو این راه قدم میذاشتم نباید!
دانشگاه پزشکی کیش عزیزم دارم میام دارم میام فقط یادت باشه همه چیو قراره با هم بسازیم تا روزی بتونم انکلوژیست بشم دوستت دارم دانشگاه پزشکی کیشم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## happy_month

> ببین رفیق بیا یکم واقعی به اوضاع نگاه کنیم.
> هوم؟کاملا عاقلانه و دلخواه دوستای طرفدار منطقمون.
> میشه گفت بهترین رتبه هایی که میشه توی رشته تجربی.اورد رتبه های یک تا سیصده معمولا.چرا؟چون این رتبه ها رتبه هایی هستن که هم اگه تهرانی باشه طرف می‌تونه این اطمینان و داشته باشه که می‌تونه تو یک دانشگاه تراز اول توی شهر خودش مثل دانشگاه ایران درس بخونه و خب نیاز نداره بره یه شهر دیگه.کسی هم اگه تهرانی نباشه هم خیالش من باب دانشگاه شهر خودش راحته که پذیرفته میشه و هم اگه خواست از شهر خودش بره یه شهر بزرگتر و با امکانات بهتر،این شانسو داره که بتونه توی زندگیش یک جهش معرکه بوجود بیاره.اما خب اگه بخوایم واقع گرایانه به این موضوع نگاه کنیم.رفیق،ازبین این سیصدنفر حدود ۴_۵نفرن که دیر شروع کردن و رسیدن.
> ببینین بچه ها بی‌زحمت الکی جو ندین.هم رفقای بشدت مثبت اندیشمون اینو قبول دارن که بیشتر این رتبه ها افرادین که خیلی وقت پیش شروع کردن و هم رفقای منطقیمون میدونن که ما هممون هرسال چنین افرادی رو  توی کنکور میبینیم.ادم وقتی قراره حرفیو بزنه باید همه جوانب و در نظر بگیره.نه اونایی که معتقدن اکثر اون رتبه ها دیر شروع کردن و پایه ضعیفی داشتن درست میگن نه اونایی که سفت و سخت میگن نه اصلا چنین افرادی وجود خارجی ندارن چون این تفکرات دیگه به طرز مضحکی تخیلی و یا بدبینانه هستن.و این همه تعصب روی یک باور غلط جدا از بحث کنکور توی زندگی شخصی هم شمارو دچار مشکل می‌کنه چون ما در دنیایی داریم زندگی میکنیم که انسان های تا حدی منعطف شانس بقای بیشتری دارن.خب خلاصه حرفم این بود که از بین این سیصد نفر ۴_۵نفری هم هستن که دیر شروع کردن.آما.این آمای خیلی مهمه.دیر شروع کردن ولی درست و دیوانه وار شروع کردن.رفیق من بخدا وقتی میگم موفقیت بیدارخوابی میخواد،تلاش شبانه روزی میخواد من مخاطبم همه نیستن.تو ریلکس باش.گریه نداره که.شما راحت پتو رو بکش رو سرت راحت به دیدن پادشاه هشتم در خوابت مشغول باش.من حرفم با اونیه که همت کرده جزو اون ۴_۵نفر باشه.این یک چیز کاملا طبیعیه همه قرار نیست برن دانشگاه تاپ،همه قرار نیست برن بهترین رشته ها درس بخونن،همه قرار نیست در اینده ثروتمند بشن.این کاملا قانون طبیعته.و یک امر عادی هم هست.اما جدا ازین حواشی.فکر میکنم بد نباشه خصوصیات اون ۴_۵نفری که قراره دیر بیان و زود برن و باهم دیگه یک مروری بکنیم.بنظرم اونا آدمای عجیبین نه اونا آدمای خیلی خیلی عجیبین.اونا ادمایین که عاشقن.عاشق هدفاشون.برای اونا خواب،غذا،دنیا،ادما و همه اینا دیگه بی معنی شده.نمیدونم چجوری براتون توضیح بدم ولی رفقا بیاین روراست باشیم مشکل خوابت دردسرساز میشه طبیعیه که تفریح زیاد مشکل درست میکنه،طبیعیه تمرکز نداشتنت اوضاع رو خراب اندر خراب میکنه،طبیعیه که با این روحیه ای که داری که تا یه نفر میاد بهت میگه نمیشه کلا بیخیال همه چی میشی به هیچ جا نمیرسی.رفیق نمیشه توقع داشته باشی که روزی ۴ساعت درس بخونی،اب پرتقالتم کنارت باشه،همه خانواده هم سکوت کنن که تو قراره درس بخونی و بری کنکور هم رتبه معرکه بیاری این باور مضحکو از کلت بنداز بیرون.همون اول هم گفتم تعداد افرادی که اون معجزه رو میتونن رقم بزنن حتی از تعداد انگشتای یک دست هم کمتره.چون کار سخته چیزیم که این روزا نایابه آدم سرسخت.دیگه بنظرم هرکی که می‌پرسه از الان میشه یا نه؟بشینه به حرفام فکر کنه و خودش کلاشو قاضی کنه ببینه براش امکانش هست یا نه.
> اینم اضافه کنم که حرفای من وحی منزل نیست و طبیعتاً هر کس دیدگاه خودشو داره من فقط اتفاقاتی که هرساله تو کنکور میفته رو گفتم بدون هیچ گونه دید تخیلی یا به قول دوستان ایده آل گرایانه.
> برای همتون آرزوی موفقیت میکنم



سلام ترنادو امیدوارم حالت عالی باشه 
من گزارش هاتو هرچند بار یبار میام میخونم 
واقعا بهم انگیزه میده 
میخواستم بگم همونطور ک خودت هم عمیقا باور داری 
مطمعنم بهترینها در انتظارته 
راجب پست و حرفای دلی و انگیزشی هم ک میزاری 
خیلی کار قشنگیه و حتما به خودت برمیگرده این حس خوب 
همینطوری پیش برو تا روز آخر 
خانم دکتر

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام ترنادو امیدوارم حالت عالی باشه 
> من گزارش هاتو هرچند بار یبار میام میخونم 
> واقعا بهم انگیزه میده 
> میخواستم بگم همونطور ک خودت هم عمیقا باور داری 
> مطمعنم بهترینها در انتظارته 
> راجب پست و حرفای دلی و انگیزشی هم ک میزاری 
> خیلی کار قشنگیه و حتما به خودت برمیگرده این حس خوب 
> همینطوری پیش برو تا روز آخر 
> خانم دکتر


سلام رفیق.مرسی بابت انرژی مثبتی که بهم دادی.قشنگ یه پایان خوشگل واسه امروزم ساختی.دمت گرم
برات هدفتو که صددرصد بهترینه آرزو میکنم

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااااااام خدمت دوستان بشدت دوست داشتنی خودم.امیدوارم حالتون عالی باشه و خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:۱۵٫۵و۲۸۰تست
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای معرکتون

----------


## ترنادو

روزی که با خودم اومدم گفتم بشینم جون بکنم واسه آیندم‌.اومدم یه برگه گذاشتم جلوی خودم هر هدفی که داشتم نوشتم روش.یه نگاه بهش انداختم و بعدشم شروع کردم تااااااا امروز.امروز نمیدونم چم  شده بود انگار یکی یه سطل شک و تردید خالی کرده بود تو مغزم.همش انگار یه چیزی تو سرم می‌گفت اگه نشه چی؟ها؟
جوابی نداشتم که بهش بدم هیچی.فقط سرمو انداخته بودم پایین به هر بدبختی بود خودمو سرگرم درس خوندن میکردم.گذشت تا وقت افطار.خلاصه افطار کردم و اومدم تو اتاقم سرمو گرفتم بین دستام و همش نمیدونم چرا ولی خودمو سرزنش میکردم.دنیا واسم شده بود عینهو زغال.تا اینکه می‌دونی رفیق ناخودآگاه رفتم سراغ اون برگه.چیزی که دیدم انگار یهو پرتم کرد تو یه دنیای دیگه.دیدم ۹۰درصد که چه عرض کنم۹۹درصد هدفایی که نوشتم خیلی خیلی بزرگتر از کنکورن و نه تنها تا حالا کسی نتونسته انجامشون بده بلکه اگه هرکس فقط یکی ازونا رو بخونه مطمئنا منو می‌بره نزدیک ترین تیمارستان بستری می‌کنه.چون بشدت دور از ذهن و از نظر همه غیرممکنه.دیدم من قراره ایییییین بشم‌.کارایی که قراره من در آینده بکنم اینان بعد نشستم اینجا دارم واسه یه آزمون ۲۷۰سواله میزنم تو سرم؟ینی خاک بر سرم کنن.همون لحظه دوباره خودم و جمع و جور کردم.دوباره یه کف گرگی جانانه جلو آینه به خودم زدم گفتم برو انجامش بده برام.زووووووووووود.
خلاصه که رفیق خواستم بهت بگم تو قراره اگه خودت بخوای البته.در آینده آدم خیلی خیلی بزرگی بشی.فکر کنم یکم ضایع باشه که در آینده بیای به گذشتت فکر کنی بعد ببینی برای چه چیز مضخرفی همه وجودت و ترس گرفته بوده.رفیق من تو در حال حاضر فقط یه دشمن داری اونم کنکوره نه هیچ کس دیگه تو قراره با خودتو کنکور بجنگی.بیا ببین برای اینکه پوزشو به خاک بمالونی چه درصدایی نیاز داری بعد بشین بجنگ برای اون درصدا.درصدا رو یه جا بنویس بچسبون جلو چشمت تا بدونی ازین زندگی چی میخوای.رفیق تو قرار نیست با تراز فلان هزار قلم چی یا رتبه فلان آزمون مبارزه کنی قرار نیست با دانش آموزای فلان مدرسه رقابت کنی.تو دشمنت کنکوره‌.مواظب باش اشتباه حمله نکنی.اول دشمنتو بشناس بعد با کله برو تو دلش و نابودش کن.

----------


## whywouldnt

> روزی که با خودم اومدم گفتم بشینم جون بکنم واسه آیندم‌.اومدم یه برگه گذاشتم جلوی خودم هر هدفی که داشتم نوشتم روش.یه نگاه بهش انداختم و بعدشم شروع کردم تااااااا امروز.امروز نمیدونم چم  شده بود انگار یکی یه سطل شک و تردید خالی کرده بود تو مغزم.همش انگار یه چیزی تو سرم می‌گفت اگه نشه چی؟ها؟
> جوابی نداشتم که بهش بدم هیچی.فقط سرمو انداخته بودم پایین به هر بدبختی بود خودمو سرگرم درس خوندن میکردم.گذشت تا وقت افطار.خلاصه افطار کردم و اومدم تو اتاقم سرمو گرفتم بین دستام و همش نمیدونم چرا ولی خودمو سرزنش میکردم.دنیا واسم شده بود عینهو زغال.تا اینکه می‌دونی رفیق ناخودآگاه رفتم سراغ اون برگه.چیزی که دیدم انگار یهو پرتم کرد تو یه دنیای دیگه.دیدم ۹۰درصد که چه عرض کنم۹۹درصد هدفایی که نوشتم خیلی خیلی بزرگتر از کنکورن و نه تنها تا حالا کسی نتونسته انجامشون بده بلکه اگه هرکس فقط یکی ازونا رو بخونه مطمئنا منو می‌بره نزدیک ترین تیمارستان بستری می‌کنه.چون بشدت دور از ذهن و از نظر همه غیرممکنه.دیدم من قراره ایییییین بشم‌.کارایی که قراره من در آینده بکنم اینان بعد نشستم اینجا دارم واسه یه آزمون ۲۷۰سواله میزنم تو سرم؟ینی خاک بر سرم کنن.همون لحظه دوباره خودم و جمع و جور کردم.دوباره یه کف گرگی جانانه جلو آینه به خودم زدم گفتم برو انجامش بده برام.زووووووووووود.
> خلاصه که رفیق خواستم بهت بگم تو قراره اگه خودت بخوای البته.در آینده آدم خیلی خیلی بزرگی بشی.فکر کنم یکم ضایع باشه که در آینده بیای به گذشتت فکر کنی بعد ببینی برای چه چیز مضخرفی همه وجودت و ترس گرفته بوده.رفیق من تو در حال حاضر فقط یه دشمن داری اونم کنکوره نه هیچ کس دیگه تو قراره با خودتو کنکور بجنگی.بیا ببین برای اینکه پوزشو به خاک بمالونی چه درصدایی نیاز داری بعد بشین بجنگ برای اون درصدا.درصدا رو یه جا بنویس بچسبون جلو چشمت تا بدونی ازین زندگی چی میخوای.رفیق تو قرار نیست با تراز فلان هزار قلم چی یا رتبه فلان آزمون مبارزه کنی قرار نیست با دانش آموزای فلان مدرسه رقابت کنی.تو دشمنت کنکوره‌.مواظب باش اشتباه حمله نکنی.اول دشمنتو بشناس بعد با کله برو تو دلش و نابودش کن.


دمتت گرمم رفیقق 
همیشه موفق باشیی همیشههههههههههههههههه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## felfel rize

> روزی که با خودم اومدم گفتم بشینم جون بکنم واسه آیندم‌.اومدم یه برگه گذاشتم جلوی خودم هر هدفی که داشتم نوشتم روش.یه نگاه بهش انداختم و بعدشم شروع کردم تااااااا امروز.امروز نمیدونم چم  شده بود انگار یکی یه سطل شک و تردید خالی کرده بود تو مغزم.همش انگار یه چیزی تو سرم می‌گفت اگه نشه چی؟ها؟
> جوابی نداشتم که بهش بدم هیچی.فقط سرمو انداخته بودم پایین به هر بدبختی بود خودمو سرگرم درس خوندن میکردم.گذشت تا وقت افطار.خلاصه افطار کردم و اومدم تو اتاقم سرمو گرفتم بین دستام و همش نمیدونم چرا ولی خودمو سرزنش میکردم.دنیا واسم شده بود عینهو زغال.تا اینکه می‌دونی رفیق ناخودآگاه رفتم سراغ اون برگه.چیزی که دیدم انگار یهو پرتم کرد تو یه دنیای دیگه.دیدم ۹۰درصد که چه عرض کنم۹۹درصد هدفایی که نوشتم خیلی خیلی بزرگتر از کنکورن و نه تنها تا حالا کسی نتونسته انجامشون بده بلکه اگه هرکس فقط یکی ازونا رو بخونه مطمئنا منو می‌بره نزدیک ترین تیمارستان بستری می‌کنه.چون بشدت دور از ذهن و از نظر همه غیرممکنه.دیدم من قراره ایییییین بشم‌.کارایی که قراره من در آینده بکنم اینان بعد نشستم اینجا دارم واسه یه آزمون ۲۷۰سواله میزنم تو سرم؟ینی خاک بر سرم کنن.همون لحظه دوباره خودم و جمع و جور کردم.دوباره یه کف گرگی جانانه جلو آینه به خودم زدم گفتم برو انجامش بده برام.زووووووووووود.
> خلاصه که رفیق خواستم بهت بگم تو قراره اگه خودت بخوای البته.در آینده آدم خیلی خیلی بزرگی بشی.فکر کنم یکم ضایع باشه که در آینده بیای به گذشتت فکر کنی بعد ببینی برای چه چیز مضخرفی همه وجودت و ترس گرفته بوده.رفیق من تو در حال حاضر فقط یه دشمن داری اونم کنکوره نه هیچ کس دیگه تو قراره با خودتو کنکور بجنگی.بیا ببین برای اینکه پوزشو به خاک بمالونی چه درصدایی نیاز داری بعد بشین بجنگ برای اون درصدا.درصدا رو یه جا بنویس بچسبون جلو چشمت تا بدونی ازین زندگی چی میخوای.رفیق تو قرار نیست با تراز فلان هزار قلم چی یا رتبه فلان آزمون مبارزه کنی قرار نیست با دانش آموزای فلان مدرسه رقابت کنی.تو دشمنت کنکوره‌.مواظب باش اشتباه حمله نکنی.اول دشمنتو بشناس بعد با کله برو تو دلش و نابودش کن.


ایولااااا
خوشحالم آدمای هم فرکانس تو مسیرم قرار میگیرن
با تک تک حرفات موافقم، مخصوصا اینکه منم اهدافی که برای آیندم دارم خیلیییی خیلی بزرگتر از یه آزمون ۴ ساعته‌ان
میترکونیم رفیق :Yahoo (16):  :Y (466):

----------


## whywouldnt

> روزی که با خودم اومدم گفتم بشینم جون بکنم واسه آیندم‌.اومدم یه برگه گذاشتم جلوی خودم هر هدفی که داشتم نوشتم روش.یه نگاه بهش انداختم و بعدشم شروع کردم تااااااا امروز.امروز نمیدونم چم  شده بود انگار یکی یه سطل شک و تردید خالی کرده بود تو مغزم.همش انگار یه چیزی تو سرم می‌گفت اگه نشه چی؟ها؟
> جوابی نداشتم که بهش بدم هیچی.فقط سرمو انداخته بودم پایین به هر بدبختی بود خودمو سرگرم درس خوندن میکردم.گذشت تا وقت افطار.خلاصه افطار کردم و اومدم تو اتاقم سرمو گرفتم بین دستام و همش نمیدونم چرا ولی خودمو سرزنش میکردم.دنیا واسم شده بود عینهو زغال.تا اینکه می‌دونی رفیق ناخودآگاه رفتم سراغ اون برگه.چیزی که دیدم انگار یهو پرتم کرد تو یه دنیای دیگه.دیدم ۹۰درصد که چه عرض کنم۹۹درصد هدفایی که نوشتم خیلی خیلی بزرگتر از کنکورن و نه تنها تا حالا کسی نتونسته انجامشون بده بلکه اگه هرکس فقط یکی ازونا رو بخونه مطمئنا منو می‌بره نزدیک ترین تیمارستان بستری می‌کنه.چون بشدت دور از ذهن و از نظر همه غیرممکنه.دیدم من قراره ایییییین بشم‌.کارایی که قراره من در آینده بکنم اینان بعد نشستم اینجا دارم واسه یه آزمون ۲۷۰سواله میزنم تو سرم؟ینی خاک بر سرم کنن.همون لحظه دوباره خودم و جمع و جور کردم.دوباره یه کف گرگی جانانه جلو آینه به خودم زدم گفتم برو انجامش بده برام.زووووووووووود.
> خلاصه که رفیق خواستم بهت بگم تو قراره اگه خودت بخوای البته.در آینده آدم خیلی خیلی بزرگی بشی.فکر کنم یکم ضایع باشه که در آینده بیای به گذشتت فکر کنی بعد ببینی برای چه چیز مضخرفی همه وجودت و ترس گرفته بوده.رفیق من تو در حال حاضر فقط یه دشمن داری اونم کنکوره نه هیچ کس دیگه تو قراره با خودتو کنکور بجنگی.بیا ببین برای اینکه پوزشو به خاک بمالونی چه درصدایی نیاز داری بعد بشین بجنگ برای اون درصدا.درصدا رو یه جا بنویس بچسبون جلو چشمت تا بدونی ازین زندگی چی میخوای.رفیق تو قرار نیست با تراز فلان هزار قلم چی یا رتبه فلان آزمون مبارزه کنی قرار نیست با دانش آموزای فلان مدرسه رقابت کنی.تو دشمنت کنکوره‌.مواظب باش اشتباه حمله نکنی.اول دشمنتو بشناس بعد با کله برو تو دلش و نابودش کن.


سلامم مججددد رفیق جانن بازممم خیلییی خیلیی خسته نباشی :Yahoo (100): 
یه سوال دارم به نظرت چی کار کنم که از میانترم های مدرسه به بهترین نحوه ممکن استفاده کنم و برا کنکورم هم میسر باشد؟

----------


## ترنادو

> سلامم مججددد رفیق جانن بازممم خیلییی خیلیی خسته نباشی
> یه سوال دارم به نظرت چی کار کنم که از میانترم های مدرسه به بهترین نحوه ممکن استفاده کنم و برا کنکورم هم میسر باشد؟


دررررووووووووددددد دوستم.سلامت باشی.
بنظرم یه کاری کن.ببین تو کانالای تلگرام فیلمای پارسال دبیرا که دم امتحان نهایی ضبط کردن و پیدا کن.بعدش برنامه امتحانی تو یه نگاه بنداز فیلمارو تقسیم بندی کن.بعد کارت این باشه که فیلم اون مباحثو ببینی و سوالای تشریحی که اون دبیره حل کرده رو برای خودت حل کنی و در کنارش اگه نمونه سوال نهایی هم پیدا کردی کار کن.چون امتحانای میان ترم دوازدهم رو غالبا سعی میکنن تو فرم امتحان نهایی بگیرن.برای این میگم فیلم ببین برای دروسی مثل ریاضی،فیزیک،شیمی.که اگه مبحثی رو هنوز وقت نکردی تموم کنی هم قشنگ و کامل یاد بگیری و هم اینکه بتونی سریع تر پرونده تشریحی خوندنتو ببندی.این کار بهترین فایدش اینه که تو بخوبی برای نهایی هم آماده میشی و بچه هایی که میان ترمشونو جدی نگرفتن کل خردادشون رو از دست میدن اما تو ،خرداد میتونی نصف روز امتحانتو دوره کنی و نصف روز برای کنکورت وقت بزاری.درسارو بین روزها پخش کن یعنی اگه فردا دینی داری و پس فردا فیزیک و روز بعدش عربی.سعی کن از همین فردا لغات عربی رو بزاری تو برنامت یا مثلاً بخشی از فیزیکو بخونی‌.همون روز قبلش نزار چون استرست باعث میشه نتونی خوب بخونی و مجبور میشی الکی پلکی بخونی و اینجوری اوضاع بدتر میشه هم وقتت از دست میره،هم امتحانتو گند میزنی و هم بعدا که بخوای برای اون مبحث تست بزنی چیزی یادت نمونده و باز باید چند ساعت بشینی سر درسنامه ولی اگه خوب یاد بگیری با یک مرور کوچیک میتونی سریع وارد تست بشی.
برات هدفای جذابتو آرزو میکنم.موفق باشی

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام  مممممم خدمت دوستان بسیار دوست داشتنی خودم امیدوارم حالتون عالی باشه و خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:۱۵و۲۵۷تست



خواستم بگم رفیق.میدونی داری چیکار میکنی؟تو داری از یکی که حتی نمیدونه یک ثانیه دیگه زنده هست یا نه.میپرسی که دوماه دیگه قراره چی به سرت بیاد.واقعا مضحکه.بشدت مضحک و مضخرفه.رفیق من آدما اگه تا این حد قدرت در پیشگویی داشتن بنظرت وقتشونو صرف دانشگاه و کنکور و اینجور چیزا میکردن؟خوو طرف می‌رفت یه فالگیر مشهور میشد تو کل جهان اسم در میکرد
چرا اینقدر زود بچه میشین اخه‌.بابا اون آدمی که داره میاد به تو میگه میشه یا نمیشه خودش حتی نمیدونه خدا قراره بزاره اون یک صدم ثانیه دیگه زنده بمونه یا نه بعد تو اومدی کل زندگیتو گذاشتی کف دستت گرفتی جلوش که بگه میتونی یا نمیتونی؟
خوو معلومه که اون براساس تجربه هاش یه چیزی بهت میگه.ولی رفیق اگه قرار بر تجربه بود باید بهت بگم که بیش از نود درصد اکتشافات بشری اول یک خطر بودن بعد انسان فایده وسودشون و فهمیده.مثلا همین آتیش اول یکی دستشو برده تو آتیش جزغاله شده بعد یکی اومده گفته شاید فایده داشت و فهمید که میشه باهاش چیکارا کرد.اینارو گفتم که بهت بگم رفیق اگه قرار بود دنیا براساس تجربه جلو بره فاتحه پیشرفت بشر از همون عصرحجر خونده شده بود،من و تو هم الان بجای موبایل نفری یه دونه گرز دستمون بود.بعدشم رفیق یه لحظه به جمله هایی که به کار میبری دقت کن.همه میگن نمیشه همه میگن نمیتونی همه میگن از الان پزشکی تهران محاله،همه میگن از الان دندون بهشتی آوردن فقط تو خواب امکان پذیره.رفیق دقت کن داری میگی چیزی که همه میگن.مگه تو قراره همه باشی؟هان؟پس بزار بهت بگم که رفیق فقط و فقط یک درصد آدمای روی کره زمین میلیاردن فقط یک درصدشون توی کار و حرفشون بهترینن.نه همه.رفیق من همه هااااااا آدمای معمولین.میخوای معمولی باشی؟اره؟اینو میخوای؟خونه معمولی ،ماشین معمولی،ارتباط با آدمای معمولی تر.اینارو میخوای تو؟اگه اره که خب حرفی ندارم بالاخره اینم انتخاب تویه ولی اگه نه،اگه نمی‌خوای معمولی باشی پس مثل همه فکر نکن.باورتو به باور بقیه گره نزن.چرا همیشه تو باید پیروی کنی؟بابا یه بارم تو یک ایده رو بساز و تبدیل به واقعیتش کن.بزار بقیه از تو پیروی کنن.رفیق من دارم همین الان بهت میگم هررررررررررر هدفی که داری.رفیق دارم میگم هررررر رتبه ای،هررررر دانشگاهی،هرررررررر موقعیت شغلی ای که تو فکرته و اگه باورش کردی و میخوای به دنیا بگی منم بازی،برات دوتا خبر دارم یه خبر خوب یه خبر بد.
خبر بد اینکه همه میگن نمیشه.
و خبر خوب اینکه تو به باور هیچ کدومشون احتیاج نداری فقط به باور یک نفر نیاز داری اونم کسی نیست جز خودت.
رفیق اینا باورای منه اگه از نظرت مضخرف و الکیه باید بگم خب اینا باورای منه و من بهشون اعتقاد دارم و طبیعتاً در دنیای من اتفاق میفتن اما خب ممکنه حرفای من به دنیا و باورای تو نخورن هیچ اشکالی نداره و هیچ کس هم حق نداره باوراشو به بقیه تحمیل کنه.
براتون بهترینارو می‌خوام.یا علی.

----------


## ترنادو

> ایولااااا
> خوشحالم آدمای هم فرکانس تو مسیرم قرار میگیرن
> با تک تک حرفات موافقم، مخصوصا اینکه منم اهدافی که برای آیندم دارم خیلیییی خیلی بزرگتر از یه آزمون ۴ ساعته‌ان
> میترکونیم رفیق


خیلی ممنونم ازت رفیق.
راستی خواستم بهت یه تبریک جانانه بگم بابت ری اکشنای منفی ای که توی تاپیکت گرفتی.اینا داره نشون میده که راهت درسته.راهت و هدفت بزرگه و خب توی ذهن و دنیای خیلیا جا نمیگیره.یادت نره هدفی ارزش جنگیدن داره که خیلیا حتی جرئت فکر کردن بهش رو هم نداشته باشن
آرزوی بهترینها رو برات دارم

----------


## whywouldnt

> دررررووووووووددددد دوستم.سلامت باشی.
> بنظرم یه کاری کن.ببین تو کانالای تلگرام فیلمای پارسال دبیرا که دم امتحان نهایی ضبط کردن و پیدا کن.بعدش برنامه امتحانی تو یه نگاه بنداز فیلمارو تقسیم بندی کن.بعد کارت این باشه که فیلم اون مباحثو ببینی و سوالای تشریحی که اون دبیره حل کرده رو برای خودت حل کنی و در کنارش اگه نمونه سوال نهایی هم پیدا کردی کار کن.چون امتحانای میان ترم دوازدهم رو غالبا سعی میکنن تو فرم امتحان نهایی بگیرن.برای این میگم فیلم ببین برای دروسی مثل ریاضی،فیزیک،شیمی.که اگه مبحثی رو هنوز وقت نکردی تموم کنی هم قشنگ و کامل یاد بگیری و هم اینکه بتونی سریع تر پرونده تشریحی خوندنتو ببندی.این کار بهترین فایدش اینه که تو بخوبی برای نهایی هم آماده میشی و بچه هایی که میان ترمشونو جدی نگرفتن کل خردادشون رو از دست میدن اما تو ،خرداد میتونی نصف روز امتحانتو دوره کنی و نصف روز برای کنکورت وقت بزاری.درسارو بین روزها پخش کن یعنی اگه فردا دینی داری و پس فردا فیزیک و روز بعدش عربی.سعی کن از همین فردا لغات عربی رو بزاری تو برنامت یا مثلاً بخشی از فیزیکو بخونی‌.همون روز قبلش نزار چون استرست باعث میشه نتونی خوب بخونی و مجبور میشی الکی پلکی بخونی و اینجوری اوضاع بدتر میشه هم وقتت از دست میره،هم امتحانتو گند میزنی و هم بعدا که بخوای برای اون مبحث تست بزنی چیزی یادت نمونده و باز باید چند ساعت بشینی سر درسنامه ولی اگه خوب یاد بگیری با یک مرور کوچیک میتونی سریع وارد تست بشی.
> برات هدفای جذابتو آرزو میکنم.موفق باشی


سلام دکترر جانن خیلی ممنون دمت گرمم خیلی کمک کننده بودد
یه سوال دیگه دارم من راستش یه آزمون خاص از دبیری که آنلاین واسش جمعبندی دارم و میدم متاسفانه اصلاااا نمیدونم چرا زیستم اوضاش اصلا اونطوری که میخوام نیس!!!
به نظرت واسه زیستم چی کنم تا واقعاا جواب بگیرم؟؟

----------


## whywouldnt

میدونینن زندگی زندگی خیلی سخته درست تو موقعی که کم آوردی درست تو موقعی که خوردی زمین هیشکی جز خودتت نمیاد دستتو بگیره نمیادد همه ولت میکنن بعضیا میگن حدش اینطوری و هزار حرفه دیگه اصلا شاید مامان بابات هم ازت قطع امید کنن!!
اما تو خودت خوب میدونی..خوب میدونی اگه پاشی قراره چی شه میدونی میدونی کی هستی!...ازت میخوام همین موقعی که اینو داری میخونی خواهشا پاشی! از مجازی دور شووووووووووو!! بچسب بچب به درس با حرص با امید  بخون بخون واسه روزی که واسه توعه روزی که قراره خودت و به خودت ثابت کنی! روزی که منتظر توعه فقط پا پس نکش!...

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

> میدونینن زندگی زندگی خیلی سخته درست تو موقعی که کم آوردی درست تو موقعی که خوردی زمین هیشکی جز خودتت نمیاد دستتو بگیره نمیادد همه ولت میکنن بعضیا میگن حدش اینطوری و هزار حرفه دیگه اصلا شاید مامان بابات هم ازت قطع امید کنن!!
> اما تو خودت خوب میدونی..خوب میدونی اگه پاشی قراره چی شه میدونی میدونی کی هستی!...ازت میخوام همین موقعی که اینو داری میخونی خواهشا پاشی! از مجازی دور شووووووووووو!! بچسب بچب به درس با حرص با امید  بخون بخون واسه روزی که واسه توعه روزی که قراره خودت و به خودت ثابت کنی! روزی که منتظر توعه فقط پا پس نکش!...


کنکور یه بخشی ازمسیرزندگی کما اینکه توبتونی توش رشد کنی وبه یه دسپلین شخصی برسی
ولی هرمسیری به تبع سختی های خودشوداره میخوری زمین چشوچالت کورمیشه ولی باید دوباره پاشی ادامه بدی کرباشی گاهی بایدبریزی توخودت گاهی باید بزنی به بیخیالی یه روزایی هست گیجی پرازتردیدنمیدونی داری چیکارمیکنی فقط تن و بدن میکشونی تاافسارزندگی ازدستت درنره نفس عمیق میکشی ممکنه یه دلهره یه حس پوچ ازدرون توروبمکه 
فکرت خسته خسته تربشه گفتنش به بقیه کمکی نمیکنه ممکنه برات غصه بخورن
شایدیه جایی خودتم دردتونفهمی گیجی انگاری که تو مه قدم میزنی ولی بایدبزنی 
پرازتشویش حس رهاشدگی خستگی
خستگی..
همونجایی که ته مسیرت معلوم نیس
همونجایی که خسته ترازهمیشه
گیج مبهم
منتظریکی بیاد وبهت انگیزه بده تابترکونی ولی واقع بینانه هیچ وقت همچین آدمی نمیاد
بایدپاشی قدماتوراسخ تربذاری ازون مه فاصله بگیری پوچی کم کنی
فرمول اینه نباز 
یه تکنیکی که باید ازالان تاروز کنکورروش مانور بدی
بیان احساسات
من درونی 
نیازش چیه کجاخسته است
توچه بازه ای محکمتربایدبتازونه
نمیدونم چطورتوصیفش کنم انگاری دوتابخش بشی اونقدی دردخودتواعم ازدرس غیردرس بفهمی چاره ساز باشی وباهاش کناربیای(مثل مربی بازیکن شاید)

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت دوستان بسیار دوست داشتنی خودم.امیدوارم حالتون عالی باشه و خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:
۱۵٫۴۵و۲۹۰تست
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای نابتون

----------


## Aliporkhani

تردید بخشی از راه هست اما قلبت بهت چی میگه ؟ قلب من بهم میگه میشه

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام دکترر جانن خیلی ممنون دمت گرمم خیلی کمک کننده بودد
> یه سوال دیگه دارم من راستش یه آزمون خاص از دبیری که آنلاین واسش جمعبندی دارم و میدم متاسفانه اصلاااا نمیدونم چرا زیستم اوضاش اصلا اونطوری که میخوام نیس!!!
> به نظرت واسه زیستم چی کنم تا واقعاا جواب بگیرم؟؟


سللللاااااااااااااممممممم  مم دوباره خدمت رفیق عزیزم.
خوشحالم که مفید بود.بازم شرمنده من سوادم در همین حد بود اما امیدوارم که بهت کمکی کرده باشه.
برای زیست هم بیا ببین مشکلت کجای کاره.توی فهم موضوع یا حفظ موضوع یا سردرگمی در تست.
بنظرم وقتی مثلا میخوای یک فصل زیست رو بخونی اول اصلا و و ابدا به فکر حفظ کردن نباش اول بفهمش نمی‌گم داستان وار بخون نه یعنی اگه دبیرت آموزش هم میده خوب و با تمرکز سر کلاس حتما حتما جزوه بنویس .خیلی از دبیرا میگن سر کلاس فقط گوش کن و هیچی ننویس ولی من تجربه کردم اگه ننویسم تمرکزم رو سر کلاس از دست میدم هماهنگ با دبیر شکل ها رو بکش خلاصه برداری هارو بکن.تست بزن و جملات مهمی رو که میگه پشت سرش تکرار کن اگه هم کلاس نمیری و دبیرت کلاسش صرفا تست زنیه از روی درسنامه کتاب کمک درسی(اما حواست باشه غرق نشی توش.تو قراره بفهمی نه اینکه خط به خط درسنامه رو حفظ کنی)بخون و برای خودت توضیح بده.بعد بشین حفظ کن.اون موقع خودت تعجب میکنی فصلی رو که قبلا باید برای حفظ کردنش چندساعت زمان میگذاشتی ماکزیمم تو یک ساعت حفظ میکنی میره پی کارش.تک تک جملات کتاب درسی مهمن و باید حفظ بشن عین خود جمله کتاب.نه کمتر نه بیشتر.شکلای کتابو به معنای واقعی کلمه قورت بده حتی نکاتی که به نظرت خیلی چرته ولی داری توی شکل میبینی رو یاد بگیر جوری که اگه چشماتو ببندی بتونی قشنگ اون شکل رو تو ذهنت تجسم کنی.اگه اینکارا رو انجام دادی و بازم نتیجه نگرفتی مشکلت تست زدنه.چون تستای زیست یهو وسط سوال آدم رو سردرگم میکنن و یا اولش که میخوای تست رو بزنی چند لحظه مخت هنگه که راهکارش فقط و فقط تمرکز و دقت و اعتماد بنفسه فقط همینو بهت بگم که توی زیست و ریاضی از سوال بترسی کارت ساختست‌.با دقت وارد تست شو و گزینه به گزینش رو حلاجی کن.درسته اولش زمان می‌بره و ممکنه نتونی توی زمان مقرر تست. و بزنی اما زیست یک خوبی که داره جزو درسای زود بازده هستش و خیلی خیلی زود سرعت و دقتت توش معرکه میشه و نکته برداری از تستایی که میزنی رو هم فراموش نکن.
امیدوارم بهترینا برات اتفاق بیفته.

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام  مممممم خدمت دوستان بسیار دوست داشتنی خودم.امیدوارم حالتون عالی باشه و خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:
۱۴٫۴۵و۲۹۵تست
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای نابتون

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااااااااااااام خدمت دوستان دوست داشتنی خودم.امیدوارم حالتون عالی باشه و خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین
گزارش امروز
۱۶٫۱۵و۳۱۰تست
شبتون به قشنگی رویایی که دلیل و بهانه زندگیته

----------


## whywouldnt

> سللللاااااااااااااممممممم  مم دوباره خدمت رفیق عزیزم.
> خوشحالم که مفید بود.بازم شرمنده من سوادم در همین حد بود اما امیدوارم که بهت کمکی کرده باشه.
> برای زیست هم بیا ببین مشکلت کجای کاره.توی فهم موضوع یا حفظ موضوع یا سردرگمی در تست.
> بنظرم وقتی مثلا میخوای یک فصل زیست رو بخونی اول اصلا و و ابدا به فکر حفظ کردن نباش اول بفهمش نمی‌گم داستان وار بخون نه یعنی اگه دبیرت آموزش هم میده خوب و با تمرکز سر کلاس حتما حتما جزوه بنویس .خیلی از دبیرا میگن سر کلاس فقط گوش کن و هیچی ننویس ولی من تجربه کردم اگه ننویسم تمرکزم رو سر کلاس از دست میدم هماهنگ با دبیر شکل ها رو بکش خلاصه برداری هارو بکن.تست بزن و جملات مهمی رو که میگه پشت سرش تکرار کن اگه هم کلاس نمیری و دبیرت کلاسش صرفا تست زنیه از روی درسنامه کتاب کمک درسی(اما حواست باشه غرق نشی توش.تو قراره بفهمی نه اینکه خط به خط درسنامه رو حفظ کنی)بخون و برای خودت توضیح بده.بعد بشین حفظ کن.اون موقع خودت تعجب میکنی فصلی رو که قبلا باید برای حفظ کردنش چندساعت زمان میگذاشتی ماکزیمم تو یک ساعت حفظ میکنی میره پی کارش.تک تک جملات کتاب درسی مهمن و باید حفظ بشن عین خود جمله کتاب.نه کمتر نه بیشتر.شکلای کتابو به معنای واقعی کلمه قورت بده حتی نکاتی که به نظرت خیلی چرته ولی داری توی شکل میبینی رو یاد بگیر جوری که اگه چشماتو ببندی بتونی قشنگ اون شکل رو تو ذهنت تجسم کنی.اگه اینکارا رو انجام دادی و بازم نتیجه نگرفتی مشکلت تست زدنه.چون تستای زیست یهو وسط سوال آدم رو سردرگم میکنن و یا اولش که میخوای تست رو بزنی چند لحظه مخت هنگه که راهکارش فقط و فقط تمرکز و دقت و اعتماد بنفسه فقط همینو بهت بگم که توی زیست و ریاضی از سوال بترسی کارت ساختست‌.با دقت وارد تست شو و گزینه به گزینش رو حلاجی کن.درسته اولش زمان می‌بره و ممکنه نتونی توی زمان مقرر تست. و بزنی اما زیست یک خوبی که داره جزو درسای زود بازده هستش و خیلی خیلی زود سرعت و دقتت توش معرکه میشه و نکته برداری از تستایی که میزنی رو هم فراموش نکن.
> امیدوارم بهترینا برات اتفاق بیفته.


سلااممممممممم دکترر جانننننننننن خیلیی ممنونمممم عالی و بسیار کمک کننده بوددد :Yahoo (100):

----------


## whywouldnt

سلامم
خیلی وقته نبودمم اینجا 
اما کارایی کردم برا خودم که خیلی عالی بوددد
ساعت مطالعه رو بردم بالا و در حال نتیجه گرفتنم :Yahoo (79): 
این روزا 16 یا 15 ساعت میخونمم و خیلیی خیلی زود بیدار میشم عوضش شب 11 میخوابم بگم که 4 صب سر درس هستم و خیلی کیف میده پس لذت ببریدد چون با لذت برن از کاری که انجام میدی میتونی اونی باشی که میخوای  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Aliporkhani

سلام باید اعتماد کنین به خودتون باور کنین میشه کنکور یه سری کارا میخواهد که انجام بدین قبول شین اصلا ربطی به زمان نداره بغضیا همین کارا رو تو یه سال و بعضیا تو چن ماه انجام میدهن پس ادامه بدین ثانیا مگه شما هدفتون پزشکی نیس ؟ پس چه ربطی به زمان داره شما باید قبل از هر کار بهش فکر کنین مثلا من امروز نمیخواهم درس بخونم فکر میکنم امسال نمیشه اما ایا واقعا اینو میخواهم ایا واقعا امروز نخوندن ارامش میده یا استرس و ناراحتی ؟ بچه ها همراه سختی کشیدنتون لذت ببرین از اینکه دارین به هدفتون نزدیک میشین

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام ترنادو 
> خداقوت رفیق 
> دوتا سوال داشتم اگه وقت داشتی پاسخ بدی ممنون میشم
> 1اینهمه عزم و اراده از کجا میاد؟چجوری ایجادش کنم در خودم؟ حداقل به اندازه  دو ماه ک همه خودمو بزارم 
> 2من خیلی فکر میکنم به خودم میام میبینم تایمم خیلی رفته...چجوری با استرس و فکرهایی ک هجوم میارن به مغز مقابله میکنی؟
> این دوتا خیلی عزابم میدن 
> کما اینکه متاسفتنه تا الان دست و پا شکسته خوندم اما نمیتونم از اون هدف دست بکشم


سلام خدمت شما دوست گرامی و عزیز خودم
خب سوال اول ببین رفیق اصلا بیا ببینیم اراده از کجا میاد؟از دلیل.ارع .دلیل.بیا ببین دلیلت چیه که میخوای به این هدف برسی.میدونی هدفی هدفه که وقتی اومد تو ذهنت بلافاصله بعد از اینکه برنامشو ریختی دیگه بهش فکر نکنی و بزاریش یه گوشه ذهنت و بعد ازون با تک تک سلولای بدنت فقط و فقط براش جون بکنی.با همه وجودت براش بمیری.ازیکی از مشهورترین کارگردانا و موسیقیدان های جهانه.یک روز میان ازش میپرسن که آخه لامصب تو یا سر فیلمی یا داری موسیقیشو میسازی پس تو کی می‌خوابی اخه؟مییدونی جوابش چی بود؟گفت:خواب؟من نمیخوابم می‌دونی چرا؟چون من این فرصتو دارم که یک رویا رو یک تصویر ذهنی رو به واقعیت تبدیل کنم.من نمیخوابم خواب مال بازنده هاست.
ایلان ماسک وقتی دوتا شرکتش داشت ورشکست میشد رفیق روزی ۲۲ساعت مفید کار میکرد میفهمی؟۲۲سااااااعت.
خب رفیق من معلومه که این آدم باید اسکار بگیره معلومه که این آدم باید برای خودش تو مریخ امپراطوری بسازه نه کسایی که تا من یه روز اومدم گفتم برای موفقیت تو کنکور نباید بخوابی نزدیک بود منو بزنن.که اگه نخوابیم روند مطالعاتی و چمیدونم چی چی مطالعه آها کیفیت مطالعه کم میشه.د آخه تا الان که عین خرس(بلانسبت جمع)می‌خوابیدیم چیکار کردیم؟چقدر خوندیم ؟الان اگه همین فردا کنکور باشه اصلا رومون میشه اون رتبه رو بزاریم جلو خانواده که هیچ جلوی چشای خودمون میتونیم بگیریمش؟اگه قراربود کسی از خواب و تفریح به جایی برسه من پارسال باید بورسیه میشدم آمریکا واسه هاروارد.خلاصه بهت بگم رفیق هدفتو دلیلشو بنویس رو یک کاغذ بعد عین یک جنگجوی خشن حمله کن سمتش‌.همین.
و اما سوال دوم رفیق می‌دونی. چرا این افکار میان تو سرت؟چون مغز ما یک سیستم بقا داره و وظیفش حفاظت از تو. و خودش در هر شرایطیه.حتی به قیمت اینکه تو خودت و یک بیعرضه بدونی.پس هر موقع قراره تلاش کنی،ازش کار بکشی،کار جدیدی انجام بدی،کاری رو انجام بدی که از نظر همه غیر ممکنه اون سیستم شروع به فعالیت می‌کنه و وظیفش اینه که به هر نحوی تورو مجبور کنه راه آسون تر رو انتخاب کنی.مثلا بجای اینکه بگی می‌خوام درس بخونم و به هدفم برسم میاد راه آسون تر و میزاره جلوت میگه بگو من نمیتونم همین به همین راحتی.من نمیتونم.وقتی میبینه تو اینو نمیگی از سلاح مخصوصش استفاده می‌کنه که اون چیه؟فکر .این فکر مضخرف دقیقا مثل یک قطاره که اگه آدم همراهش بشی هم تو رو می‌تونه ببره تو اوج آسمون هم می‌تونه ببره ته دره بهترین کار اینه که باهاش همراه نشی اصلا بزار اون خودشو بکشه سروصدا راه بندازه هر چی.تو اصلا بهش محل نده حتی باهاش مخالفت هم نکن فقط به کارت برس و خودتو مشغول اون کن.و مورد بعدی رفیق درمورد زمان.خب آخه من واقعا ربطشو درک نمیکنم مثلا شما بیا فصل دو زیست دهم یعنی گوارش رو در نظر بگیر.یکی مهر خوندش یکی اسفند یکی اردیبهشت یکی خرداد یکی هم دوروز مونده به کنکور اما اگه همه این افراد درست اونو خونده باشن و فهمیده باشنش میتونن به سوالات اون جواب بدن پس چه فرقی این وسط میمونه جز اعتماد به نفس و باور؟تو اگه می‌دونی که میتونی بخونی اگه این جرئت و شهامت رو داری که بری جلوی آینه راست راست تو چشای خودت زل بزنی و بگی من می‌خوام رتبم فلان بشه می‌خوام برم فلان دانشگاه فلان رشته اونم از طریق کنکور ۱۴۰۱ و هیچ کس هم توی این جهان نمیتونه جلوم و بگیره و بعد همه وجودت و بزاری تا اینو به خدای خودت ثابت کنی اون موقع اون هدف مال تویه.غلط می‌کنه هر کی بخواد اونو از تو بگیره .داغ اون هدف و به دلش میزاری.و هیچ چیز هم نمیتونه مانع رسیدن تو بشه.به حرفای بقیه اهمیت نده این بشر دوپا فقط بجای گرز موبایل گرفته دستش وگرنه همون بشریه که به ادیسون گفتن احمق.به انیشتین گفتن دیوانه و به گالیله گفتن کافر.پس حرفاشون برات هیچ ارزشی نداشته باشه چون با دنیای تو هماهنگ نیستن تو تا زمانی که خودت و باور داشته باشی جهان و کائنات هم مجبورن باورت کنن .
برات آرزوی بهترینها رو دارم .

----------


## ترنادو

سلاااااااام خدمت دوستان دوستداشتنی خودم.
گزارش امروز:۱۶٫۴۵و۳۰۵تست
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای نابتون

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*خیلی دوست داشتم روزانه بگم ولی یه مدت اعصابم ترکم کرده
۷روز/۸۰ساعت/۳۱۲۰تست
همه خسته نباشن انشالله که بترکونن📎🎇*

----------


## joodii

سلام به همگی خداقوت عزیزانم
ترنادو جان اگه اشکالی نداره منم ازین به بعد اینجا گزارش بدم
اگرچه خسته و آهسته اما... سعی میکنم متعهد باشم و بیام گزارش بدم

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام به همگی خداقوت عزیزانم
> ترنادو جان اگه اشکالی نداره منم ازین به بعد اینجا گزارش بدم
> اگرچه خسته و آهسته اما... سعی میکنم متعهد باشم و بیام گزارش بدم


سلاااااااااااام خدمت شما دوست عزیز.
نه بابا فدات شم چه اشکالی داره.این تاپیک مال همه ماست.مال هر کسی که قراره بگه چرخ بر هم زنم ار غیر مرادم گردد من نه آنم که زبونی کشد از چرخ فلک.بیا که خیلی خیلی خوش اومدی به جمع کوچیک ما.
منتظر گزارش کارات هستیم رفیق که باهاش روحیه بگیریم و بهت روحیه بدیم تا کنکور و بترکونیم انشاالله.
برات آرزوی کلی موفقیت دارم.نزدیک اذان مشهده از همینجا دم اذان برای هممون دعا میکنم که به هدفامون برسیم.

----------


## joodii

عزیزمی
ااع منم که مشهدیم ) .دعا میکنم برای همه مون

----------


## whywouldnt

یه زمانایی هس دلت همه چی میخواد گردش میخواد تفریح میخواد! و و و هرکاری میکنه تا تو از درسخوندن دست بکشی !!به خاطر همین میگن اگه تو بتونی دشمن درونتو شکست بدی اون بیرونیه هیچ اشتباهی نمیتونه بکنه!!!
خواب دیدم تو روز کنکورم و هیچی بلد نیستم آره صرفا یه خواب بود وقتی تو خواب آدم همچین عصبی میشه ببین تو واقعیت زبونم لال اتفاق بیفته آدم چی میشه؟؟؟؟؟
پس تموم تلاشتو بکن یه طوری دیووونه هدفت باش یه طوری عاشقش باش که هیچی تو دنیا نتونه تو رو متوقف کنه رفیق!
اون درونتو قدرتشو به کارببر اون درونتو به اوج برسون!! خودت باش خودت چون تو تو تویی هستی که قراره به خودت همه چیو بدی همه چیو!! 
شاید بگی من تا الان هیچی نخوندم!!خب گذشته دیگ گذشته !پاشو پاشوو از سر موبایل لعنتی که جز هزینه و پولی که میدی و خرجش میکنی واسه نت ..هیچی نداره هیچییی!!
با خدا باش با خدا قدماتو بردار چون اون آرزویی که تو سرت داری رو خدا بهت داده اون آرزویی وقتی بهش فک میکنی تمام وجودت لبریز میشه ناخودآگاه اشک تو چشات جم میشه نگاه میکنی به اسم دانشگاه و میگی میرسم بهت صب کن دارم میام!!!
این بی نهایت باارزشه فقط ازت میخووام یه غول نسازی واسه خودت با اعتماد بنفس برو سراغ هدفت اون واسه توعه اون واسه تو آفریده شده!! 
تمام تمامتو به کار ببر شب و روزتو واسش بذار!!بهت قول میدم قراره یه چیزاایی بهت بده یه چیزایی واست هدیه کنه که حتی شاید آرزشو نداشتی قراره از همهچیز زیبا باشه !!
گوش بده بهم ....تو و خدا با هم کافی هستید !!! تکرار کن منو خدا ...خوب ببین خدا منتظرته پاشو پاشو میگه بنده ام پاشو پاشو قراره همه چی درست شه ایمان داشته باش قراره اون روز هم برسه اون حرفایی که همه پشت سرت میززننو هم خداخودش مجازتشون میکنه قلب خوبی داشته باش انسان خوبی باش رقیب خوب دوست خوب...و ببین دنیا چطوری تو آغوشت میگیره رفیق پا شو و عمل کن به امید موفقیت همگی!
به یادگار بماند...
دانشگاه پزشکی کیش عزیزم دارم میام فقط صب کن :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (100):  من باور دارم اگه هم همه مخالف من باشن بازم ایمان دارم..

----------


## ترنادو

گاهی آدم تو جنگ با خودش
باید اونقدر پیش بره که یه ویرونه بسازه از وجودش
اونوقت
از دل اون ویرونه یه نوری،
یه امیدی،
یه جرقه‌ای می‌زنه...
میرم که با همه قوای وجودم بجنگم آخرش یا من زنده میام بیرون یا...

----------


## ترنادو

گاهی آدم تو جنگ با خودش
باید اونقدر پیش بره که یه ویرونه بسازه از وجودش
اونوقت
از دل اون ویرونه یه نوری،
یه امیدی،
یه جرقه‌ای می‌زنه...
میرم که با همه قوای وجودم بجنگم آخرش یا من زنده میام بیرون یا...

----------


## Aliporkhani

قلبتون از چی خوشحال میشه ؟ درس خوندن ؟ قبولی دانشگاه پزشکی ؟ نخوابیدن و درس خوندن ؟ همون را انجام بدین دوستانم

----------


## whywouldnt

سلاممممممممم

من چند روز هس که صبا خیلی زود بیدار میشدم اما بعد چن روز دیدم ساعت 8 صب به شدت کارایی مغزم میاد پایین!!! 
تصمیم گرفتم شب و بیدار بمونم یا اگه صب بیدار شدم کاری کنم خیلی خسته نشم تا 8 ...
در آخر هم یه چیز مهم از نظر خودم توجه شدم که خیلی به این ساعت خواب و بیداری گیرررررررر دادمم!!!
بالخره تصمیم گرفتم بر اساس شرایط همه چیو ردیف کنم.....(اینم مطمعن نیستم))))
موفق باشید تا نوشته های بعدی بدروردد وو و و نظرتونو درباره ساعت خواب و بیداری هم بگید ممنونم :Yahoo (100): به نظرتون بر اسااس شرایط پیش برم یا؟؟/؟؟ :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (100):  
و یه سوال دیگه نمیدونم شما هم اینطوری هستید یانه؟؟ وقتی ساعت 3 میخواب صب راحتتر بیدار میشم ساعت 7 اینا ولی وقتی ساعت 11 شب بخوابم به زور تو ساعت 4 و نیم 5 بیدار میشمم چرا ب نظرتون؟؟

----------


## Aliporkhani

سلام روز شما بخیر دوستان هنوزم ادامه میدیم مگه نه ؟ با وجود استرس درونی پیروزیمونو میگیریم مطمئنم همه با داریم زحمت میکشیم و بلاخره این زحماتا قراره نتیجشو نشون بده  :Yahoo (8):  بقیه دوستا هم نا امید نباشین هر چقدر عالی نبودین از الان عالی باشین قول بدین

----------


## Aliporkhani

۳٫۵ ساعت زیست 
۳ ریااضیات 
۲٫۵ ادبیات
۲ دینی دهم
۳ شیمی
۱۴ ساعت ۱۹۰ تست

----------


## Fatemeh873

سلام 
ماشاالله اینقدر حال و هوای این تاپیک خوبه هی آدم وسوسه میشه دوباره بیاد گزارش بده.
۱۰ ساعت 
۱۳۰تست

----------


## Namayan

سلام به همه بچه های با پشتکار کنکوری.
من خواننده خاموش این  تاپیک بودم و امروز ثبت نام کردم و خاستم بگم منم از این به بعد ساعت مطالعمو میژارم..چند روزیه که کمی شل شدم ولی از امروز حتما اینجا گزارش میدم..
با آرزوی موفقیت برای هممون

----------


## ترنادو

آخرش اون روز میرسه که میگم:
هیچ کس فکرشو نمی‌کرد.باورش نداشت جز خود خود خودم...

----------


## Fatemeh873

سلام
۱۲ساعت
۸۰تست!!
تعداد تست رو فردا درستش میکنم انشالله.

----------


## ترنادو

برای آدمی که تو آینه اس یکاری کن
برای متفاوت بودنش
برای رویا هاش
برای هدف هاش
برای اشک هاش
برای فکر های قبل خوابش
برای ایده های نابش
برای بستن زخم هاش
برای تنها قدم زدن هاش
برای بستن دهن رقیباش
برای پیروزشدنش
برای زنده موندنش
بزار بهت امیدوار بمونه
برای آدمی که تو اینه اس یکاری کن
قبل از این که دیر بشه
شاید اخرین فرصت باشه ...
الان وقت خوبیه برای تصمیم های بزرگ و رقم زدن اتفاق های بزرگتر

----------


## ترنادو

سلام
دیروز داشتم به کنکور فکر میکردم به این تنها مهم این روزای زندگیم .به آزمونی که می‌تونه یا من و برگردونه به نقطه صفر یا نقطه صد.راستش یه لحظه حرصم گرفت و اون جمله معروف(نامردیه کل آینده آدم تو ۴ساعت تعیین بشه)رو گفتم انگار که با این حرفا میشه از اصل قضیه فرار کرد ولی خوب که فکر کردم دیدم این نامردی نیست این یه معاملست.دنیای واقعی با فیلما فرق داره و لعنت بهشون که اینقدر از واقعیت دورن دیدم خودمم بکشم کنکور هم یجور دادوستده اما انگار برای خیلیامون فقط اینجوریه که یه چیزی داریم از دست میدیم و وقتی به آخرش نگاه میکنیم دستامون خالیه.خوب که نگاه کردم دیدم کنکور حدود دوساله که خیلی چیزا از من گرفته.خیلی چیزا بهم بدهکاره بهم یه رتبه خوب،یه روپوش پزشکی،یه دانشگاه معرکه،یه خواب راحت یه مسافرت بی دغدغه یه فکر باز و یه عالمه افتخار و اعتماد بنفس بهم بدهکاره.دیدم که کنکور اومد و باشگاه رفتن،نقاشی کشیدن،دورهمی با رفیقام و باوری که خانوادم نسبت بهم داشتن رو با خودش برد.و من در قبال همه اینا فقط و فقط نگاش کردم.
حالم از این همه بیعرضگیم بهم خورد اینکه عین دختربچه های دوسه ساله گاهی بخاطر اینکه پایم ضعیفه و باید هر مطلبو چندین و چندبار بخونم تا بشم مثل یه آدم عادی که قراره کنکور بده بغض میکنم و به سر همه غر میزنم.حالم بهم خورد وقتی دیدم این وسط من فقط باختم.فقط باختم و آخر سر هم هیچی که هیچی.
راستش اگه تا دیروز فکر میکردم که باید به هدفم برسم الان دیگه این یه انتخاب نیست یه واقعیته یه اجباره یه قانونه.برام مهم نیست چقدر مونده یا چقدر اوضاع خرابه فقط این برام مهمه که من بالاخره باید همین امسال حسابمو با این کنکور تسویه کنم پامو میزارم رو خرخرش و تا وقتی حقمو بهم نداده راحتش نمیزارم .من همین امسال از همین کنکور ۱۴۰۱حقمو میگیرم و بعد به خودم به خدام به دنیام اثبات میکنم که لیاقت همه اون هدفارو داشتم.من دیگه بیخیال نمیشم دیگه اونی نمیشم که کنکور بتونه ایندشو تعیین کنه.من ترنادو ام هشت تا درس دبیرستانی نمیتونن جلوی من و بگیرن.

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام
گم کردن خود خود انسان بدترین چیزیه که میتونه اتفاق بیفته...اینکه سردرگم بشی اینکه بگی تا اینجا بود همه چی...اینکه انرژیت انقد پایین باشه که نتونی کاری کنی و و و...
اما یهو به خودت بیای باز یه راه جدید کشف کنی واسه رسیدن بهش اینکه فقط حرفو حرففف نزنی!! پاشی جلوپاش تا تهش بخونی تا ته عمیق از وجودت اینکه هر ثانیه بی نهایتمو تو استفاده کنی اینکه بگی من عاشق این راه و هدفمم باز به خودت بیای باز پیدا کنی چه حس خوبیه!! اینکه صب با هر 2 3 ساعتی که خوابیدی بیدارشیو بازم تمام وجودت هدفت باشه!!آره این تو هستی!
شاید بگن از تو هیچی نمیشه! شاید تحقیرت کنن فقط و فقط ساکت باشو پاشو پاشو نشون بده تو اونی هستی که میخوای!!
درباره یه مورد یا یه تجربه هم بهتون بگم من تازگیا خواب چند مرحله ای حدود چن روزی که امتحان میکنم(میتونید سرچ کنید دربارش داوینچی وو و سایر افراد موفق هم انجام دادن))انرژیم بیشتر شده و واقعا مفید میخوابم شاید ساعتش کم باشه اما از انرژی 8 ساعت خوابیدن بیشتره!!
اما واسه همه هم مفید نیس اونایی که میمیرن واسه هدفشون یا به عبارتی خیلی حرص دارن واسه اونا میتونه خوب باشه ...
گفتم بگم دیگه :Yahoo (117): 
به امید موفقیت تک تکتان :Yahoo (76):

----------


## whywouldnt

گزارش کار::
دوشنبه  15 ساعت و 35 دقیقه تست 270  مباحث: کنکور عمومی..زیست iq .. فیزیک اتمام مباحث یازدهم و تست...شیمی اتمام حلیلتی ها مباحث و تست تحلیل کنکور عمومی و روتین فارسی زبان

سه شنبه 16 ساعت و 20 دقیقه تست 400 مباحث : کنکور عمومی و تحلیل ..روتین دینی و فارسی و عربی...شیمی تست و مبحث خوانی..ریاضی تست...زیست سوالات جمعبندی استادم و آی کیو...فیزیک تست جمعبندی...تامام

----------


## Hans_Landa

*ان شاءالله که انگیزه و اعتماد به نفستون خوب و عالی بمونه تا روز کنکور و نتیجه تلاش هاتون رو ببینید*

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام 
راستش قضیه از اونجایی شروع میشه که من دیروز یه چیزاییو خورده بودم که بالاخره حالت تهوع داشتم بگذریم و البته امتحان دینی داشتم..
دیروز احساس کردم سرم بشدت درد میکنه گفتم به مامان بابا بردنم بیرون تا بیام با انرژی تر ادامه بدم اینم بگذریم...
خوب من اومدم و دوباره این حالت تهوع اصن درست نشده بود...حالا شروع کردم به خوندن خوندمو خوندم تا اونجایی که معدم داشت میترکید !!
سریع رفتم پایین تا خوب آب قندی یا چیزی بنوشم تا درست شه اینم بگذریممم.....
بعد یهو گفتن دنبال بهانه هستی دیگه؟!! 
خلاصه بگم که با اون وضعم پا شدم سریع دادم تا بخوابم اما واقیتش نه از رتبه نه از آزمونی که دادم کمال تنفر و دارم چون اصن نمیتونستم سوالا رو بخونم!!
بالاخره بگم که بعضی از پدر و مادر را فک میکنن اگه امکانات فراهم کنن همه چی اکیه ...اگه فلان کتاب و بهمان کتاب و بخرن بازم همه چی اکیه....وقتی سر 1 امتحان مامانت حتی حالتو نمیپرسه به عبارتی باهات قهر کرده..آخه این انصافه؟ این شد روحیه!!!
فک میکنن مثه رباتم که باید همه چیو درست انجام بدم درصد عالی رتبه عالی و و و!!
بگم که سخت درگیر هیچی نباشید بچه ها راستی مواظب باشید مثه من آلوچه سبز اینا زیاد نخورید مخصوصا چون یه جا میشینیم خیلی بد میشه الانم احساس سنگینی معده دارم...
بگم رفیق هیشکی خالصانه بهت اعتماد نداره!
فقط تویی و تو شاید غم انگیز باشه تنهاییت اما تو بزرگترین حامیو یعنی خدا رو داری از همه بی نهایت تر عاشقته دوست داره!!
قرار نیس پدر و مادرت هم بهت اعتماد داشته باشن تو این دنیا تویی و تو!
بجنگ واسه خودت تویی که لیاقت بهترین های عالمو داری ...خسته شدی استراحت کن اما پا پس نکش! هرگز!
وقتی داری با 1 امتحان قضاوت میشی گوشاتو ببند!! اینا نمیفمن تو چی مخوای؟ اصن چه هدفی داری؟ اینا نمیفهمن!! مغزشون نمیتونه جا بندازه ..چرا؟؟چون سرتاسر عمرشون آدم معمولی بودن...!
بگم که پاشو و شروع کن هر جا ک هستی هر جای تیره...شاید ته دره...پاشو ...
حرفایی که پشت سرت میزنن قضاوت هایی که میکننو خدا خودش همشو جوابشو میده 
تو روحیه خودت باش!!! فک کن هیچ کسییو نداری همه رفتن!! 
خدایا تو خودت میبینی بنده هات دارن پشت همو خالی میکنن 
دارن به وظیفشون عمل نمیکنن خدایا من هیچم در برابر تو 
کاری کن همه بتونن به آرزشون برسن...خدایا کاری کن همه دلشون خوب باشه نرم باشه نه از سنگ..خدایا خودت همراهمون باش...
یا حسین..

----------


## Aliporkhani

سلام امروز ۱۱۵ تست ۱۲ ساعت 
فقط کافیه بخواهیم و اعتماد کنیم

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت دوستان بسیار دوست داشتنی خودم امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز
۱۷ساعت و ۳۵۶تست
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای نابتون.
من یا یه بازیو هیچ وقت شروعش نمیکنم یا اگه شروع کردم حتی اگه آسمون بیاد زمین و زمین بره آسمون بازنده نمیرم بیرون.برنده این بازی منم دنیا.خود خود من

----------


## Aliporkhani

سلام دوستان گلم گزارش دیروز :
۱۰٫۵ ساعت ۱۱۰ تست

----------


## Hadi.Z

> سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت دوستان بسیار دوست داشتنی خودم امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
> گزارش امروز
> ۱۷ساعت و ۳۵۶تست
> شبتون به قشنگی هدفای نابتون.
> من یا یه بازیو هیچ وقت شروعش نمیکنم یا اگه شروع کردم حتی اگه آسمون بیاد زمین و زمین بره آسمون بازنده نمیرم بیرون.برنده این بازی منم دنیا.خود خود من


*چجوری 17 ساعت ؟ 
یعنی عملا خواب روزانه + تایم صبحونه ناهار شام + استراحتای بین درسی + کارای حاشیه ای شما فقط در 7 ساعت انجام میشه! 
*

----------


## loading

> *چجوری 17 ساعت ؟ 
> یعنی عملا خواب روزانه + تایم صبحونه ناهار شام + استراحتای بین درسی + کارای حاشیه ای شما فقط در 7 ساعت انجام میشه! 
> *


متکلم وحدست، واسه خودش حرف بی منطق و بی حساب کتاب میگه 😂😂

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام..
خیلی حالم بهم میخوره وقتی میبینم دید همه کسایی که درووبرمن به پزشکی فقط به پولشه!
خیلی حالم بهم میخوره که فقط و فقط وقتی اسم پزشک میاد حرف پول میاد وسط نمیان بگن آره کارش عالیه!!! حرف از خونه و ماشین اونا هس حرف از درآمدشونه!!!!!
اما من همچین پزشکی نمیشم..
بچ ها تا کنکور نمیدونم چن دقیه مونده چند ثانیه مونده چیزی که میدونم اینه که باید شرشو تموم کنم از زندگیم! هر روز داره بیشتر عذابم میده هر روز بیشتر دارم حرص میکشم هر روز بیشتر!!
کنکور سخت نیست!! ماییم که متوجه همههه توانایی هامون نیستیم ! به خودم میگم بفهم دیگه وقتی چشت درد میگیره یعنی کارت درسته درد میکشی کارت درسته اما وقتی کارت درسته دلیل نمیشه که پا پس بکشی دلیل نمیشه که همه چیو ول کن به خودت جرعت بده نخواب!! اگه نخوابیدن اینهمه تو رو میندازه جلو ..نخواب لعنتی نخواب!
خلاصه ک هر هدفی داری بیشتر بچسب بهش شب و روز بخون و سخت تلاش کن ..تلاش کردن نهههههههه سختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت تلاش کردن همیشه جواب میده..

----------


## Bardia97

> سلام..
> خیلی حالم بهم میخوره وقتی میبینم دید همه کسایی که درووبرمن به پزشکی فقط به پولشه!
> خیلی حالم بهم میخوره که فقط و فقط وقتی اسم پزشک میاد حرف پول میاد وسط نمیان بگن آره کارش عالیه!!! حرف از خونه و ماشین اونا هس حرف از درآمدشونه!!!!!
> اما من همچین پزشکی نمیشم..
> بچ ها تا کنکور نمیدونم چن دقیه مونده چند ثانیه مونده چیزی که میدونم اینه که باید شرشو تموم کنم از زندگیم! هر روز داره بیشتر عذابم میده هر روز بیشتر دارم حرص میکشم هر روز بیشتر!!
> کنکور سخت نیست!! ماییم که متوجه همههه توانایی هامون نیستیم ! به خودم میگم بفهم دیگه وقتی چشت درد میگیره یعنی کارت درسته درد میکشی کارت درسته اما وقتی کارت درسته دلیل نمیشه که پا پس بکشی دلیل نمیشه که همه چیو ول کن به خودت جرعت بده نخواب!! اگه نخوابیدن اینهمه تو رو میندازه جلو ..نخواب لعنتی نخواب!
> خلاصه ک هر هدفی داری بیشتر بچسب بهش شب و روز بخون و سخت تلاش کن ..تلاش کردن نهههههههه سختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت تلاش کردن همیشه جواب میده..


دوتا تست میخوای بزنیا اینهمه داستان میکنی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام..
> خیلی حالم بهم میخوره وقتی میبینم دید همه کسایی که درووبرمن به پزشکی فقط به پولشه!
> خیلی حالم بهم میخوره که فقط و فقط وقتی اسم پزشک میاد حرف پول میاد وسط نمیان بگن آره کارش عالیه!!! حرف از خونه و ماشین اونا هس حرف از درآمدشونه!!!!!
> اما من همچین پزشکی نمیشم..
> بچ ها تا کنکور نمیدونم چن دقیه مونده چند ثانیه مونده چیزی که میدونم اینه که باید شرشو تموم کنم از زندگیم! هر روز داره بیشتر عذابم میده هر روز بیشتر دارم حرص میکشم هر روز بیشتر!!
> کنکور سخت نیست!! ماییم که متوجه همههه توانایی هامون نیستیم ! به خودم میگم بفهم دیگه وقتی چشت درد میگیره یعنی کارت درسته درد میکشی کارت درسته اما وقتی کارت درسته دلیل نمیشه که پا پس بکشی دلیل نمیشه که همه چیو ول کن به خودت جرعت بده نخواب!! اگه نخوابیدن اینهمه تو رو میندازه جلو ..نخواب لعنتی نخواب!
> خلاصه ک هر هدفی داری بیشتر بچسب بهش شب و روز بخون و سخت تلاش کن ..تلاش کردن نهههههههه سختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت تلاش کردن همیشه جواب میده..


سلام بنظرم خیلی خیلی عالیه که دیدت نسبت به هدفت سطحی نیست.این مسئله می‌تونه خیلی خیلی باعث تفاوتت با بقیه و آسون کردن مسیرت بشه.امیدوارم همینطوری با انگیزه تا آخرش ادامه بدی و خبرهای معرکه ای ازت بشنویم

----------


## Aliporkhani

شیوه خواب دواینچی داره جواب میده

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت دوستان بسیار دوست داشتنی خودم.خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:
۱۵٫۵و۲۸۵تست
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای معرکتون

----------


## Sayeh1998

> شیوه خواب دواینچی داره جواب میده


چطوریهههه؟

----------


## Sayeh1998

> سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت دوستان بسیار دوست داشتنی خودم.خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
> گزارش امروز:
> ۱۵٫۵و۲۸۵تست
> شبتون به قشنگی هدفای معرکتون



سلااااام عزیزم. میگم میشه بگی صبح کی استارت می‌زنی؟

----------


## Aliporkhani

سلام دوستان 14ساعت 325تست

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت دوستان بسیار دوست داشتنی خودم خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین
گزارش امروز:۱۵٫۴۵و۲۹۵تست
شبتون خوش

----------


## ترنادو

> سلااااام عزیزم. میگم میشه بگی صبح کی استارت می‌زنی؟


سلام دوباره خدمت شما دوست عزیز
من خوابم این مدلی نیست که مثلا بیام یه دفه پنج ساعت بخوابم خوابم یجورایی تیکه تیکست مثلا نیم ساعت نیم ساعته که در بخش های مختلف روز میچینمش و اون ساعتا میخوابم
که البته فکر نکنم کار درستی باشه

----------


## whywouldnt

چه جالبببب اکثر بچه ها خواب چن مرحله ای دارن تو این تاپیکککک همون داوینچی
منم امتحان میکنم چند هفتس جواب میدههههه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام
دیروز 15 ساعت و نیم ...300 تست
پریروز 14 ساعت و نیم  270 تست

----------


## ترنادو

بعضی وقتا باید زل بزنی،

توی چشمای ترس و بهش بگی:

از سر راهم برو کنار

من هر طور شده انجامش میدم

----------


## ترنادو

هدفی رو که یه روز با عشق انتخابش کردی و با منطق از بین نبر.

----------


## REZa_meh

فک کنم با این وضعیت فقط خواب خرگوشی جواب بده

----------


## whywouldnt

سیلاممم :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): 
اوا اینجا خلوته تاپیک عزیزمون و دوستای تاپیکمون سلاممم
امیدوارم تو این روزای باقیموندهه عالی پیش برین و مهمتر از همه حال دلتون عالیییییییییییییییی باشههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## whywouldnt

تحولات اخیر در من کنکوری:
دو کیلو وزن گرفتن(بعد خوردن کیک تولد خامه ای بزرگ که برای داداشم بود)))
چشمای تار 
اشک ذوق اشک شکست اشک توانایی و و و :Yahoo (19): 
آماده شدن برای امتحانات نهایی گل :Yahoo (105): 
آزمون های پی در پی 
کلاس پی در پی
دیگه هیچی دیگه یه ذره بیشتر شه احساس نابودی بم دست میده اما ارزش داره بله بله قسم میخولم(اصن لوس نیستما)) :Yahoo (112):

----------


## ترنادو

مثلا هرچی بقیه گفتن غیر ممکنه ما پرروبازی دربیاریم و بگیم من به این دنیا اومدم تا ممکنش کنم.
مثلا هرچی بقیه گفتن تو نمیتونی بخندیم و بگیم باشه.توراست میگی و بعدش تونستن و بهشون نشون بدیم.
مثلا همه بگن کنکور و نمیشه تو این زمان شکست داد.بعد تو شکست که چه عرض کنم نابودش کنی.
مثلا هرچی خواستن نابودت کنن تو وحشی تر واسه اون رویای لعنتیت جون بکنی.
هوم؟
مثلا سال دیگه این موقع درحال حرص خوردن واسه امتحانای دانشگاه باشی نه درگیر استرس کنکور.
بیا این مثلا هارو واقعی کنیم رفیق.میتونیم.مطمئنم.
پزشکی فردوسی جانم چهل و دو روز دیگه صبر کنی من اومدم خب؟

----------


## ترنادو

میدونید . . . 

بعضی وقتا لازمه آدم با خودش جدی برخورد کنه
بعضی وقتا لازمه به خودتون ثابت کنید که رئیس این زندگی کیه 

بعضی وقتا لازمه به خودت بگی هرچی که گذشته به درک من غیرت دارم که از الان به بعدُ اونجوری که میخوام بسازم 
این حرفا انگیزه نیست
اینا حقیقته
و سخته
و درد داره
و خیلی هم درد داره 

ولی خودمونیم ؛ به نظرت مسخره نیست که از اون کتابهای لعنتی کم بیاری 

اونی باش ، که به هرچیزی که گفت ، رسید ، الکی شعار نده ، پاشو یه کاری کن براش ...

----------


## ترنادو

کی بهت گفته اجازه داری یه بار دیگه شکست بخوری؟
کی بهت گفته قراره اینقددددررررررررررر عمر کنی که هی برای رسیدن به اون رویای لعنتیت امروز و فردا میکنی؟
کی بهت یاد داده همیشه دنبال آسون ترین راه باشی و تنبلی تو پشت کلمه نمیتونم مخفی کنی؟
کی اینو تو مخت فرو کرده که نمیتونی؟که نمیشه؟
رفیق حواست کجاست؟به چی داری فکر میکنی؟خسته نشدی از هیچ کاری نکردن؟خسته نشدی از ترس؟خسته نشدی از استرس؟خسته نشدی از اینکه مدام بهت تیکه بپرونن و تو فقط وایستی و تماشا کنی؟هوم؟بس نیست؟حقت اینه؟لیاقت تو همچین زندگی ایه؟اگه هست که خب امیدوارم بتونی باهاش کنار بیای اما اگه مثل من دیگه تحمل این زندگی رو نداری.یه بار رفیق یه بارم که شده چشاتو ببند،گوشاتو بگیر خلاف جمعیت حرکت کن.برو تو مسیر خودت.
ترسناکه؟ااره خیلی .خیلی خیلی ترسناکه چون هیچ رد پایی نمی‌بینی.
سخته؟اره خیلی سخته چون تنهایی چون هیچ کس قرار نیست حمایتت کنه.
تضمینی هست؟تضمینش خودتی نه هیچ چیز و هیچ کس دیگه
الان دیگه تصمیم با تویه.خودت می‌دونی.بقول معروف صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند.
پزشکی فردوسی منتظرم باش دارم میام

----------


## بهار99

> کی بهت گفته اجازه داری یه بار دیگه شکست بخوری؟
> کی بهت گفته قراره اینقددددررررررررررر عمر کنی که هی برای رسیدن به اون رویای لعنتیت امروز و فردا میکنی؟
> کی بهت یاد داده همیشه دنبال آسون ترین راه باشی و تنبلی تو پشت کلمه نمیتونم مخفی کنی؟
> کی اینو تو مخت فرو کرده که نمیتونی؟که نمیشه؟
> رفیق حواست کجاست؟به چی داری فکر میکنی؟خسته نشدی از هیچ کاری نکردن؟خسته نشدی از ترس؟خسته نشدی از استرس؟خسته نشدی از اینکه مدام بهت تیکه بپرونن و تو فقط وایستی و تماشا کنی؟هوم؟بس نیست؟حقت اینه؟لیاقت تو همچین زندگی ایه؟اگه هست که خب امیدوارم بتونی باهاش کنار بیای اما اگه مثل من دیگه تحمل این زندگی رو نداری.یه بار رفیق یه بارم که شده چشاتو ببند،گوشاتو بگیر خلاف جمعیت حرکت کن.برو تو مسیر خودت.
> ترسناکه؟ااره خیلی .خیلی خیلی ترسناکه چون هیچ رد پایی نمی‌بینی.
> سخته؟اره خیلی سخته چون تنهایی چون هیچ کس قرار نیست حمایتت کنه.
> تضمینی هست؟تضمینش خودتی نه هیچ چیز و هیچ کس دیگه
> الان دیگه تصمیم با تویه.خودت می‌دونی.بقول معروف صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند.
> پزشکی فردوسی منتظرم باش دارم میام


ترنادو جان چرا گزارش کار نمیدی ما هم انگیزه بگیریم؟

----------


## _آنا_

> کی بهت گفته اجازه داری یه بار دیگه شکست بخوری؟
> کی بهت گفته قراره اینقددددررررررررررر عمر کنی که هی برای رسیدن به اون رویای لعنتیت امروز و فردا میکنی؟
> کی بهت یاد داده همیشه دنبال آسون ترین راه باشی و تنبلی تو پشت کلمه نمیتونم مخفی کنی؟
> کی اینو تو مخت فرو کرده که نمیتونی؟که نمیشه؟
> رفیق حواست کجاست؟به چی داری فکر میکنی؟خسته نشدی از هیچ کاری نکردن؟خسته نشدی از ترس؟خسته نشدی از استرس؟خسته نشدی از اینکه مدام بهت تیکه بپرونن و تو فقط وایستی و تماشا کنی؟هوم؟بس نیست؟حقت اینه؟لیاقت تو همچین زندگی ایه؟اگه هست که خب امیدوارم بتونی باهاش کنار بیای اما اگه مثل من دیگه تحمل این زندگی رو نداری.یه بار رفیق یه بارم که شده چشاتو ببند،گوشاتو بگیر خلاف جمعیت حرکت کن.برو تو مسیر خودت.
> ترسناکه؟ااره خیلی .خیلی خیلی ترسناکه چون هیچ رد پایی نمی‌بینی.
> سخته؟اره خیلی سخته چون تنهایی چون هیچ کس قرار نیست حمایتت کنه.
> تضمینی هست؟تضمینش خودتی نه هیچ چیز و هیچ کس دیگه
> الان دیگه تصمیم با تویه.خودت می‌دونی.بقول معروف صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند.
> پزشکی فردوسی منتظرم باش دارم میام


ترنادو جان لطفا اگه میتونی گزارش کار هم بفرس من خودم خیلی با نوشته هات و گزارش کارات انگیزه میگیرم :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## ترنادو

•شاید نسخه ی قبلیم خیلی ضعیف بوده
اما دلیل نمیشه 
نسخه ی جدیدم
نتونه شکستت بده...!

صرفا برای تکرار در حد تهوع جلوی آینه خطاب به کنکور

----------


## ترنادو

> ترنادو جان چرا گزارش کار نمیدی ما هم انگیزه بگیریم؟


چشم حتما از امشب.

----------


## ترنادو

> ترنادو جان لطفا اگه میتونی گزارش کار هم بفرس من خودم خیلی با نوشته هات و گزارش کارات انگیزه میگیرم)


چشم حتما
باعث افتخاره

----------


## Nazi1225

منم هستم از این به بعد دوستان منم رتبه دو،سه رقمی می‌خوام و از مرداد ماه شروع کردم ولی یه ماه یا حتی دو سه روز هم پشت سر هم پیوسته نبودم. ولی از فردا(فعلا امروز که کلش به فیزیک رفت) میرم برای روزی 18_19 ساعت درس خوندن و تا چهارشنبه،پنجشنبه باقی درس‌های مونده دو می‌خونم و کنکور عمومی زدن رو دوباره شروع می‌کنم و کنکور تجربی رو هم دوباره شروع می‌کنم. بریم برای دو رقمی شدن یا رتبه زیر 300 منطقه دو.

----------


## _آنا_

> منم هستم از این به بعد دوستان منم رتبه دو،سه رقمی می‌خوام و از مرداد ماه شروع کردم ولی یه ماه یا حتی دو سه روز هم پشت سر هم پیوسته نبودم. ولی از فردا(فعلا امروز که کلش به فیزیک رفت) میرم برای روزی 18_19 ساعت درس خوندن و تا چهارشنبه،پنجشنبه باقی درس‌های مونده دو می‌خونم و کنکور عمومی زدن رو دوباره شروع می‌کنم و کنکور تجربی رو هم دوباره شروع می‌کنم. بریم برای دو رقمی شدن یا رتبه زیر 300 منطقه دو.


آفرین بچه ها انشاالله همگی موفق بشیم تو این مسیر :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت دوستان بسیار دوست داشتنی خودم امیدوارم حالتون عالی باشه و خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز:
۱۶٫۴۵و۳۸۷تست
شبتون به قشنگی هدفای معرکتون

از من به تو نصیحت هیچ چیز در دنیا ،تکرار میکنم هیچ چیز در دنیا اونقدر عجیب نیست که اتفاق نیفته پس اونی که تو سرته هرچقدرم از نگاه بقیه غیرممکن ولی...
می‌دونی که چی میخوام بگم؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## _آنا_

خسته نباشی :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Nazi1225

سلام
 دیروز ۱۸ ساعت و ۵۰۷تست 
امروز ۱۵:۳۰ ساعت و ۳۹۳تست
هدفم هم برای فردا ۱۸ساعت(یه کنکور با تحلیلش)

----------


## Nazi1225

> آفرین بچه ها انشاالله همگی موفق بشیم تو این مسیر)


مرسی

----------


## بهار99

> سلام
>  دیروز ۱۸ ساعت و ۵۰۷تست 
> امروز ۱۵:۳۰ ساعت و ۳۹۳تست
> هدفم هم برای فردا ۱۸ساعت(یه کنکور با تحلیلش)


شبانمی خوابی؟

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت دوستان بسیار دوست داشتنی خودم امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین
گزارش امروز
۱۵٫۵و ۳۹۲تست
شبتون به قشنگی هدفاتون.

یه نصیحت:
نتیجه مهمه حتی اگه تا آخر عمرت بخوای خودت و گول بزنی که من پیش خودم شرمنده نیستم تلاشم و کردم ولی نشد.اینا همش چرت محضه تنها چیزی که اهمیت داره نتیجست چرا؟چون نتیجه یعنی اشک شوق،یعنی پول،یعنی جایگاه اجتماعی،یعنی لیاقتت
پس نگو مهم نیست

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام
>  دیروز ۱۸ ساعت و ۵۰۷تست 
> امروز ۱۵:۳۰ ساعت و ۳۹۳تست
> هدفم هم برای فردا ۱۸ساعت(یه کنکور با تحلیلش)


بابا بزن کف دسی قشنگه روووووووووووووووو. :Y (576):  :Y (576):  :Y (576): 
خیلی خیلی خسته نباشی رفیق .

----------


## Nazi1225

> شبانمی خوابی؟


چرا می‌خوابم
من کلا سیستم بدنم اینطوریه که یه ساعتم بخوام کل ۲۳ باقی رو اوکیم ولی کلا الان شبانه ۲،۳ ساعت رو میخوابم

----------


## بهار99

> چرا می‌خوابم
> من کلا سیستم بدنم اینطوریه که یه ساعتم بخوام کل ۲۳ باقی رو اوکیم ولی کلا الان شبانه ۲،۳ ساعت رو میخوابم


خوشبحالت من که کم تر از 6ساعت نمی تونم

----------


## ترنادو

سلااااااااااااااااامممممم  مممم خدمت دوستان بسیار دوست داشتنی خودم امیدوارم حالتون عالی باشه و خیلی خیلی خیلی خسته نباشین.
گزارش امروز
۱۶٫۰۵و۴۰۵تست
شبتون به قشنگی هدفاتون

یه سوال:شجاعتشو داری که مثل یک میلیاردر زندگی کنی؟شجاعت موفق شدن و داری؟؟؟؟

----------


## Nazi1225

دیروز
17:14 با 367تست
به خاطر اینکه رفتم امتحان دادم و برگشتم نتونستم 18 رو کامل کنم
امروز هم چون باید هویت بخونم ساعت مطالعه هدفم رو گذاشتم 14،15 ساعت. 
هویت چرا اینقدر سخته :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## 𝓐𝓱𝓻𝓮𝓷

> چرا می‌خوابم
> من کلا سیستم بدنم اینطوریه که یه ساعتم بخوام کل ۲۳ باقی رو اوکیم ولی کلا الان شبانه ۲،۳ ساعت رو میخوابم


همچین چیزی ممکن نیست
مگر اینکه شما آدمی زاد نباشید (جسارت نباشه البته)

اگر هم چنین باشه قطعا بعداز مدت کوتاهی بشدت به خودت صدمه خواهی زد و تاثیراتش تا طولانی مدت روی جسم و روانت باقی خواهد ماند
شما و من و ما
همگی انسان هستیم نه سوپرمن....

----------


## Nazi1225

> همچین چیزی ممکن نیست
> مگر اینکه شما آدمی زاد نباشید (جسارت نباشه البته)
> 
> اگر هم چنین باشه قطعا بعداز مدت کوتاهی بشدت به خودت صدمه خواهی زد و تاثیراتش تا طولانی مدت روی جسم و روانت باقی خواهد ماند
> شما و من و ما
> همگی انسان هستیم نه سوپرمن....


بله امکان داره
بابای من و دوتا از عمه‌هام و مامان بزرگم همینطوری بودن، مامان بزرگم اواخر عمرشون کلا بی خواب شده بودن و اون روزهای آخر عمه‌ام میگن که کلا شبانه روزی نیم ساعت می‌خوابیدن. 
ایشون که والا صدمه ندیدن و ۹۴سال هم زندگی کردن. منم اگر رژیم غذایی و اون حجم از پیاده روی های توی کوه و صحرا رو داشتم همون قدر عمر می‌کردم. 
پس نمیشه گفت حتما باید حداقل ۵،۶ ساعت تو شبانه روز بخوابی وگرنه مغزت از کار میوفته و از این حرفا من یه عمره که طولانی ترین مدت خوابم ۵،۶ ساعت بوده. فقط یه بار چون ۴۳،۴۴ ساعت نخوابیده بودم، ۸،۹ ساعت مثه خرس خوابیدم.

----------


## 𝓐𝓱𝓻𝓮𝓷

> بله امکان داره
> بابای من و دوتا از عمه‌هام و مامان بزرگم همینطوری بودن، مامان بزرگم اواخر عمرشون کلا بی خواب شده بودن و اون روزهای آخر عمه‌ام میگن که کلا شبانه روزی نیم ساعت می‌خوابیدن. 
> ایشون که والا صدمه ندیدن و ۹۴سال هم زندگی کردن. منم اگر رژیم غذایی و اون حجم از پیاده روی های توی کوه و صحرا رو داشتم همون قدر عمر می‌کردم. 
> پس نمیشه گفت حتما باید حداقل ۵،۶ ساعت تو شبانه روز بخوابی وگرنه مغزت از کار میوفته و از این حرفا من یه عمره که طولانی ترین مدت خوابم ۵،۶ ساعت بوده. فقط یه بار چون ۴۳،۴۴ ساعت نخوابیده بودم، ۸،۹ ساعت مثه خرس خوابیدم.


آها پس از اون لحاظ
احتمالا یه شرایط پاتولوژی مربوط به نواحی خواب در مغز شما وجود داره

من فکر کردم از سر جوگیری و انگیزه و این داستانا داری این بلا رو سر خودت میاری ولی گویا شما کیس استادی مورد پزشکی محسوب میشید و این قضیه براتون نرماله
ممنون بابت توضیحات تون
موفق باشید

----------


## بهار99

نه میشه حدود یک درصد جمعیت جهان همچین ویژگی رو دارن یه جورایی ژن برترن دیگه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amirhosseinp

سلام رفقا 
اومدم که ازمون دانلود کنم کار بکنم ولی مثل همیشه چشمم خورد به این تبلیغ و اینا 

همیشه با خودم میگفتم بابا حوصله دارن تاپیک گزارش کار میزنن بیشتر مشغول میشن

تا اینکه الان دیدم چ غوغایی نمیکنه ترنادو

همین الان عضو انجمن شدم و قول میدم بهتون دیگه کمتر از 14 ساعت نخونم این چند روزو 

نمیدونم بشه یا نه و بهش هم فکر نمیکنم فقط میخوام توی این رقابت از شما جا نموووونم همین

به امید موفقیت 

دمتون گرم :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Amirhosseinp

سلام رفقا شبتون بخیر

من اومدم با ۸ ساعت و ۱۵ دقیقه مطالعه 

اتلاف زیاد دارم 

لطفا از نحوه پارت بندی روزانه
خواب
تایم استراحت ها و غذا خوردن بگید به من

ببینم مشکل کارم کجاست

کامل توضیح بدید ممنون میشم بابت تایم گذاشتنتون

----------


## Nazi1225

راستش توی این چند روزه مهمون داشتیم و خیلی خیلی سرمون شلوغ بود و من به جز روزی 8 ساعت(یه بار ده ساعت) نتونستم بخونم ولی قول میدم از فردا(امروز دارن میرن) برگردم به روال قبل

----------


## Amirhosseinp

کل ذهن منو یه دختر بهم ریخته...
یه دختر به نام کاربری ترنادو

که داره زندگی میکنی
نفس نمیکشه ها‌‌ااا....
عمر هم نمیکنه

نه داره زندگی میکنه...

اصل اصل اصل زندگی یعنی همین

یعنی من خودمو برای پزشکی تهران کوچیک نبینم..‌.

ترنادو  , دختر ؛ 
من تا عید عالی بودم
عید به بعد عمر کردم...
زندگی نکردم...
دست و پا شکسته خوندم

میدونم این ۱۵ روزم بخونم احتمالش خیلی خیلی کمه هدفم بشه

فقط یه چیزی بگو بهم برای این ۱۵ روز
میخوام ۱۵ روز مثل تو باشم...

پ.ن۱: توجیهم برای این جنگنده نبودن مثل تو اینکه که شاید کم بیارم
خوابم بگیره و کمبود خواب صدمه بزنه بهم و ...
پ.ن۲:  من به خیلی شغلا علاقه دارم
اما ته ته دلم نمیتونم از پزشکی بگذرم
بعضی وقتا پیش خودم فراموشش میکنم میگم بقیه شغلام خوبن...
ولی این برا وقتاییع که خودمو براش نمیزارم...

و تهران خوندن هم که از رویاهامه و برای خودم دست نیافتنی میبینمش...

شاید کنکور سوم منم "زندگی کنم" براش

شایدم امسال به دانشگاه دیگری برسم و بپرم

توکل بر خود خدا

----------


## ترنادو

خنده داره که بخاطر حرف آدمایی که حتی نمیدونن تا یک ثانیه دیگه زنده ان یا نه و فقط یاد گرفتن بگن نمیشه،نمیتونی،محاله.بیخیا   هدفامون بشیم.نه؟؟؟

----------


## Sepideh2004

سلام خوبین وقتی این حجم از انگیزه شمارو میبینم تعجب میکنم میشه بگین این حجم از شوق و تلاش و پیوستگی رو چیجوری حفظ میکنین؟ من خودم خیلی تو پیوستگی مطالعه مشکل دارم ممنون

----------


## ترنادو

> سلام خوبین وقتی این حجم از انگیزه شمارو میبینم تعجب میکنم میشه بگین این حجم از شوق و تلاش و پیوستگی رو چیجوری حفظ میکنین؟ من خودم خیلی تو پیوستگی مطالعه مشکل دارم ممنون


سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز خودم امیدوارم حالت عالی باشه و خیلی خیلی خسته نباشی.بنظرم برای اینکه  پیوستگی داشته باشیم باید انگیزه داشته باشیم حالابیا ببینیم اصلا انگیزه از کجا میاد.طبیعتا انگیزه قرص نداره که بخوریم و یهو ببینیم اووووو مای گاد من الان خیلی باانگیزه شدم نه طبیعتا میدونیم که اینطوری نیست.انگیزه فقط و فقط یه منبع داره و اونم ایمان و باوره.بزار برات یه مثال بزنم من یک گاوصندوق میزارم جلوی شما و بهت میگم توی این گاوصندوق 3میلیارد تومن پوله اگه بتونی رمزشو پیدا کنی این پولا میشه برای تو.
خب تو مطمئنی که یک عالمه پول توی اون گاوصندوقه پس...اره طبیعتا اگه شده حتی دورازجونت خودتو بکشی هم رمزشو پیدا می‌کنی و اون پولارو برمیداری.اما فکرشو بکن من میام بهت میگم توی این گاوصندوق هیچی نیست بیا بازش کن.فک کنم در بهترین حالت یه برو بابای مودبانه بهم میگی و ته دلت فحشم میدی که چرا وقتتو گرفتم ‌یه سوال چرا برای مورد دوم وقت نگذاشتی؟چون میدونستی که هیچی نیست رفیق.هیچی.انگیزه هم همینه خیلی از ماها به خودمون و هدفمون ایمان نداریم و بعد توقع داریم که بتونیم براش تلاش کنیم.رفیق تو توی ذهنت داری میگی نمیشه،محاله که بتونم و بعد از مغزت و بدنت توقع تلاش کردن داری.رفیق ماها میریم جلوی آینه و آدم توی آینه رو تحقیر میکنیم و بعد میخوایم که بره سر جلسه کنکور و پزشکی بیاره.تو هیچ وقت نمیتونی از آدمی که مدام تحقیرش میکنی و بهش ایمان نداری و ازش متنفری بخوای که برات کار کنه،شب بیداری رو تحمل کنه.در مقابل حرفای منفی بقیه ایستادگی کنه.
همیشه اینو یادت باشه که اگه برای هدفی نجنگیدی ینی بهش ایمان نداری .یه جا خوندم می‌گفت ایمانت به هدفت باید جوری باشه که حتی اگه خود خدا هم اومد گفت نمیشه بگی خدایااا تو خدای منی،عزیز منی ولی میشه.هرچند مطمئنم خدا الان داره به هممون می‌خنده که ببین اشرف مخلوقات من،جانشین من روی زمین اونی که من اراده خودمو تو وجودش گذاشتم داره از ۲۷۰تا سوال می‌ترسه.
به خودت ایمان داشته باش رفیق.مطمئنم که بهترینا در انتظارته

----------


## Sepideh2004

خیلی ممنون حرفاتون خیلی بهم حس خوبی داد

----------


## ترنادو

رفیق میشه بس کنی؟
میشه جمع کنی خودتو؟
میشه لطف کنی اینقدر ادا نیای؟
بابا تا کی گریه؟تا کی ادای ضعیفا و بدبختارو در اوردن؟
مگه بچه ای رفیق؟
بابا این اشک و ناله ها مال پیش دبستانی و مهدکودک بود که یک زری جون و پری جونی بودن دلشون به حالمون بسوزه بهمون مداد رنگی بدن.
جمع کن خودتو .اینهمه تحقیر شدی،اینهمه بهت حرف زدن،اینهمه زدن تو سر خودت و رویاهات هنوز به خودت نیومدی؟بابا تموم کن این رُل بدبخت  بیچاره هارو بازی کردن رو.
صبح تا شب تو اینستا و کانالای مضخرف تلگرامی دنبال چی هستی؟
صبح به صبح با یک پست انگیزشی جو گیر میشی بعد ظهر میای اون گوشی لامصبتو برمی‌داری میبینی ادمین بیکار یه کانال اومده نوشته از الان دیگه نمیشه و هزار حرف مفت دیگه بعد یه عالمه آدم از خودش بیکار تر اومدن کامنت زدن تا قیامت حققققققققق.بابا ۱۴روز دیگه کنکوره اون حق سر جلسه به کارت نمیاد رفیق.پس پاشو.رفیق پاشووووووووووو.پاشو جمع کن خودتو.پاشو بفهم این ادا درآوردنا دیگه خریدار نداره.قبول کن که سنت به حدی رسیده که باید سروسامون بدی خودتو.باید درست کنی این اوضاع مضحک زندگیتو.بشین یه برنامه واسه زندگیت بچین. پای بند شو بهش.انجامش بده.برو تیکه پاره کن اون ۸تا درس مسخره رو.اون ۲۷۰تا سوال رو اعصابو.اصن گیرم من کلهم اجمعین شعر میگم.بابا لامصب این زندگیمونه چجوری اینقدر بیخیالی؟چجوری اینقدر ضعیغی؟همه میگن تو این تایم باقیمونده نمیشه.بقیه و تایم باقیمانده غلط کردن.غلط کردن که به خودشون اجازه دادن فالگیر بشن بیان مثل این جادوگرا تو گوی شیشه ایشون آینده تو رو ببینن.بابا بس کن این حال مضخرف و افسرده رو.
همه میگن نمیشه تو میگی میشه.خب.ثابت کن.حرف نزن فقط.ادعا نباش.ثاااااااابت کن.نه به بقیه.فقط و فقط به خودت.چون برای ادامه زندگیت فقط به خودت نیاز داری.حرفاشونو فراموش کن.بی تفاوت باش نسبت بهشون و برو کاری رو بکن که همه کف کنن.میگن یه شبه نمیشه ره صدساله رفت.من اون راهیو که بخواد برام تعیین تکلیف کنه رو به آتیش میکشم.مگه دست خودشه که نشع؟من بعنوان مالک اون هدف گفتم ۱۴۰۱وقتشه.پس هر حرفی جز این فقط و فقط حرف مفته.
و در آخر بازم میگم بیا بچه بازی رو بزاریم کنار.بزرگ شدیم خب؟

----------


## _آنا_

رفیق تو چقد خوبیخداقوت  امیدوارم که به هدفت برسی

----------


## ترنادو

مردم ترجيح مى دهند  
دروغی را بپذيرند كه 
"باورهاى قبلى" 
آن ها را تأييد كند، 
تا "حقيقتى" كه امنيت 
ذهنى را از آن‌ها بگيرد! 

استيون هاوكينگ

----------


## _آنا_

ترنادو تو مشاور داری...به نظرت خوبه...اگه مشاور خوب میشناسی هم معرفی کن...ممنونم رفیق :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## ترنادو

> ترنادو تو مشاور داری...به نظرت خوبه...اگه مشاور خوب میشناسی هم معرفی کن...ممنونم رفیق)


سلاااااااام خدمت شما دوست بسیار دوستداشتنی خودم.
راستش نه من مشاور ندارم.اعتقادی هم بهش ندارم چون واقعا اعصابم بهم می‌ریزه شب به شب یکی بخواد مدام تو گوشم بگه خوب بودم یا بد.راستش ترجیحم بر اینه که طبق برنامه خودم و طبق نظر خودم برم جلو.که این از نظر من درسته و طبیعتاً نظرات متفاوتی در این باره وجود داره.اما اگه بخوام بهت پیشنهاد بدم خب مشاور خوب راستش نمیشناسم اما دوتا موضوع بهت میگم که بنظرم می‌تونه کمک کننده باشه.اول از همه سعی کن مشاورت رتبه برتر باشه اما نه رتبه برتر 1401.1400.چون راستش یکم زیاده از حد بی تجربن و هم اینکه متاسفانه بشدت دچار تبلیغات پوچ میشی.مخصوصا رتبه های 1400که بقول یه بنده خدایی فک کنم با تنها استادی که کلاس نداشتن من بودم بس که هر تبلیغ هر موسسه ای بود اینا بودن و خب بنظرم زیاد نمیتونن کمک کننده باشن.سعی کن با یک رتبه برتری که حداقل 3,4سال تجربه کار داره پیش بری.البته طبیعتا خیلی از افراد بودن که عکس چیزی که من دارم میگم عمل کردن و خیلی هم موفقن اما خب این دیدگاه منه.و دیگه اینکه اخلاق مشاورت رو هم دقت کن.چون تو قراره یک سال با این آدم پیش بری و اگه فردی باشه که تورو ناامید کنه و یا اینکه همش تورو با سایر دانش آموزاش مقایسه کنه یا بهت استرس وارد کنه واقعا می‌تونه باعث پسرفتت بشه.و یک چیز دیگه هم مربوط به خودت اینکه لطفا اگه مشاور گرفتی به هیچ عنوان براش گزارش فیک یا کارنامه آزمون فیک نفرست چون کم کم به این کار عادت میکنی و دیگه نمی‌خونی و مورد بعدی اینکه درمورد وضعیت درسیت باهاش صادق باش کاملا نقاط ضعف و قوتت در درس های مختلف رو بهش توضیح بده تا بتونه برنامه کمک کننده ای رو بهت بده
امیدوارم خیلی خیلی موفق باشی رفیق پرتلاش خودم

----------


## ترنادو

همه میگن انسان موفق باید فلان ساعت بیدارشه
باید فلان موقع بخوابه
باید فلان کتابو بخونه
باید با فلان افراد نشست و برخاست کنه
باید...
اما بنظر من رفیق آدم موفق اول از همه باید عاشق هدفش باشه.
وقتی عاشق هدفت بشی همه اون باید ها تبدیل میشه به یک سبک زندگی اختصاصی فقط و فقط مخصوص خودت.
رفیق من لطفا کم نیار
لطفا به صداهای اطرافت گوش نکن
برای کنکور هیچ کدوم ازینایی که توی سر ماست مهم نیست
برای کنکور مهم نیست کی شروع کردی
مهم نیست فلان روز چه اتفاقی افتاده
مهم نیست کی تسلیم شدی
مهم نیست چقدر رنج کشیدی
مهم نیست چه آرزوهایی داری
اون حتی به تو اجازه نوشتن اسم و فامیلت رو هم نمیده
اون فقط براش یه چیز مهمه
۲۷۰تا چهارضلعی مضحک که تو براساس هدفی که داری باید به تعدادیشون جواب بدی.و رفیق من کی قراره بفهمه که چقدر گند زدی؟هان؟کی قراره بفهمه؟اگه جبرانش کنی اگه ایمان بیاری به جمله(خدا اگر بخواهد غیرممکن را ممکن می‌سازد)و باور کنی که تو خدای کوچکی برروی زمین،باور کنی که خدایی که کل جهان هستی رو توی ۶روز آفرید از روح خودش به تو داده،اراده خودش رو در وجود تو به امانت گذاشته،بهت گفته تو جانشین منی.وقتی تورو آفریده به خودش آفرین گفته.خدا برای کل جهان هستی هیچی نگفته اما برای تو برای آفریدن تو به خودش افتخار کرده.خب این یعنی چی؟این یعنی تو قدرت به زانو آوردن همه جهان رو داری.یعنی کل هستی پیش وجود تو کم میاره چه برسه به یک آزمون ۴ساعته.پس بجنگ رفیق من .بجنگ دوست دوستداشتنی من.تا مرداد همینجا توی همین تاپیک موفقیتمون رو باهم جشن بگیریم.
به امید موفقیت تک تکتون

----------


## _آنا_

ممنونم رفیق از حرفا و راهنمایی های قشنگت :Yahoo (1):

----------


## استارتر

تنها کاری که از دستت برمیاد
یعنییی فرمان رو بگیر محکمممممممم گازززززززززززززززز و بدههههههههههههه سبقت بگیر
خیلیا به خاطر روحیشون خط خوردن! تو نخور!
میام ای 3000 به سمتت شتابان
خیلی هیجان دارمممم  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## استارتر

روحیه جنگیییییی میتونه تو رو یه جایی بیاره که تو باورشم نداری!
سوالا رو بخور !  :Yahoo (4): 

تا کنکور...

----------


## ترنادو

از سر لجبازی بخون.
از لج اوضاع خرابت
از لج مبحثای سختی که حتی وقتی بهشون فکر می‌کنی تنت میلرزه
از لج درسای. مونده
از لج اونایی که بهت میگن دیگه نمیشه
از لج هر کی که قراره بعد کنکور رو مخت هفت سنگ بازی کنه
رفیق از لج همه اینا بشین دیوونه وار بخون

----------


## استارتر

سلوم
معدلا رو دادن 
19.14...
بماند به یادگاری.. :Yahoo (112):

----------


## استارتر

نمیخوام انرژی بدی بهتون بدم اما
هیش کی هیش کی باورم نداره!!
میگن میری کشور دیگه تحصی میکنی!!(خانودادم))
میگم من به خاطر اسم پزشکی هر کاری نمیکنم !! آخرش چی میشه /؟میتونم کار کنم؟؟ علاف میشم !! میگم بمیرم ...بهتره از رفتن..
به خودم قول شرف میدم میجنگم این کنکوره نشه بازم میچنگم واسه بعدیه 
خواستم بگم خودم برا خودمم تامام
امروز روز منو خراب کردن!! حتی معدلمم نمیپسندن دیگه بالای 19 هم دیگه از جونم چی می خواین؟؟
خدایا کمکم کن آمین..

----------


## Aliporkhani

سلام تراندو بچه ها رفتین نیامدین

----------


## MYDR

> واسه هر کاری انگیزه مهم ترین چیزه!
> لنتی مث سوخت واسه موشکه ذهنته... اگه هدف داری باید بجنگی.. مهم نیست چند بار زمین خوردی.. مهم نیست چقد راهت دور شده... همین الان پاشو! 
> هیچکس جز خودت کمکت نمیکنه!
> با ارامش و تمرکز همه ی بدیا رو دور کن... دنیاتو رنگی کن! کل درو دیوارو جملات مثبت بنویس... یه برنامه توپ بریز و روبه جلو حرکت کن...
> یادت نره... تو میتونی 
> 
> یکی دوهفتس ک شروع کردم. ولی از امروز جدی تر میخونم 
> در حد امکان گزارشکار میفرسم دوس داشتین با گزارشکاراتون همراهیم کنین ^_^
> موفق باشین°•° یاعلی •°•°•°•


سلام
 خسته نباشید.
 در کل راضی بودید از کنکوری که دادید؟ به نظرتون مشکل عدم کسب رضایت در صورت وجود، چه چیزی هست؟

----------


## qmars10

هیچی نشدی تو روزی ۱۶ ساعت و فلان تا تست میزدی؟

----------


## Shil_

> سلام
>  خسته نباشید.
>  در کل راضی بودید از کنکوری که دادید؟ به نظرتون مشکل عدم کسب رضایت در صورت وجود، چه چیزی هست؟


سلام عزیزم بله راضی بودم..مشغول انتخاب رشته هستم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Shil_

بقیه هم بیاید بگید ببینم راضی بودین؟؟

----------


## youhans

عزیزانی که میومدید گزارش کار و بعضی وقتا متن های فوق انگیزشی مینوشتید اینجا ، لطفا بعد از اعلام نتایج بیاید نتیجه کارتون هم بگید ، نمیفهمم چرا تا قبل از کنکور این جور تاپیکا شلوغه و خیلی ها بماند هنوز قبول نشده به خودشون لقب دکتر اینده میدادند . خب حالا که دیگه وقتش رسیده نتیجه واقعی هم اومده چرا نمی ایید
حیلی از کاربرها و بیشتر از این مهمانان سایت گزارش شما رو دیدند و خواه ناخواه گزارش درسی شما روی عملکرد تحضیلی اینها تاثیر گذاشته ( فقط امیدوارم گزارش کار فیک نباشه )
و الان شما ها در قبال اینها مسیول هستید و الان باید پاسخگو باشید که چه نتیجه ای بدست اوردید 
الان این تاپیک مثل یه فیلم پایان باز میمونه ( تا اخرش خیلی قشنگ و گل و بلبل و من اراده اهنین دارم و...... ولی با پایانی کاملا نامشخص ) 
تشکر از این کاربر *Shil_* که اومد و نتیجه زحماتش رو گفت ( تا اونجایی که دیدم ایشون خیلی گزارش معقولانه ای داشت بدون بزرگنمایی )

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*بین آدم هایی زندگی میکنم که
خودشون بولدکننده و ستایش گر باورهای استثنا محورن
خودشون شور کننده این آش هستن

بین آدم هایی زندگی میکنم که
بازهم خودشون هستن که میان میزنن توی سر و صورت هم و فرو کردن انگشت اشاره ای که نشونه رفته که آره تو بودی که میگفتی من استثنا هستم پس کو پس چی شد ؟

بین آدم هایی زندگی میکنم که....


بسه !
چیکار دارید میکنید با خودتون ؟ با خودمون ؟ 
التماس اندکی تفکر...*

----------


## Arnold

خب وقتی به هیچی امید نداری 
و در حالت اکسترم قرار گرفتی میای 
دم از معجزه میزنی و اینکه فلان خواهم کرد 
فلان خواهد شد .
خودمم اعتراف میکنم پارسال تو این تاپیک 
یه مدت فعال بودم ولی کنار کشیدم چرا؟

خب اگه عملن میتونستم روزی 16 ساعت بخونم
میخوندم و دم نمیزدم .ینی فرصت نمی کردم که بخوام بیام 
اینجا وبگم ایها الناس من دارم روزی 16ساعت یا بیشتر میخونم
یا قراره معجزه کنم ،اصلا چه نیازی هست 
که در بوق و کرنا کنم که قراره معجزه کنم مگه قراره 
مردم رو به دین جدیدی دعوت کنم؟ :Yahoo (21): 

اتفاقن اگر معجزه ای هم درکار  باشه توی خلوت خودت اتفاق میفته
آدمی که قدرت و همت کارهای بزرگ داره هرگز راجب توانایی خودش  فریاد نمیزنه .چون نیازی به تأیید کسی نداره

----------


## loading

شدیدا موافق آپ کردن چنین تاپیک هایی هستم

*
تا یه سری ها بدونن نباید تلاش کسای دیگه که از مدت ها قبل شروع کردن رو به سخره بگیرند*

از بهمن ماه با سطح صفر رتبه دو رقمی تجربی؟ دقیقا مثل جوک میمونه، همه میدونیم که در سال های اخیر  رتبه دو رقمی شدن به برنامه ریزی چند ساله با پایه قوی نیاز داره و حتی با ساعت مطالعه محیر العقولی مثل ۱۶ ساعت در روز از بهمن ماه نمیشه همچین نتیجه ای گرفت

دانش آموز هست از نهم داره برای کنکور میخونه، اونوقت ما بیاییم از بهمن دو رقمی شیم؟ بقیه مردن؟* این حرف ها فقط در یک صورت منطقیه اونم اینکه توسط موسسات شیاد برای جذب و فریب دانش آموز زده بشه که اونا هم  فقط به فکر جیبشونن*

حتی من هم که از تابستان شروع کردم هم امید به دو رقمی ندارم، با این سطح از رقابت سه رقمی بشم شاهکار کردم، با شروع از بهمن فقط میشه در خوشبینانه ترین حالت امید به یه رتبه چهار رقمی و قبولی در پیراپزشکی داشت

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> حق داری زیرو جان اما اینوسط کمترین تقصیر گردن بچه های کنکوریه چه اون بنده خدایی که برای اینکه بتونه خودش رو ملزم کنه درس بخونه میاد اینجا با زدن یه تاپیک قسم نامه و شروع طوفانی و ... یه تعهدی برای خودش بوجود میاره بلکه بتونه درس بخونه چه اونایی که دنبال کننده این تاپیکا میشن بلکه یه قهرمان از توش دربیاد و براشون حکم مرشد و الگو رو بازی بکنه این دو دسته هر دو قربانین مقصر اونایی هستن که فروم کنکور براشون شده محل تمرین و آزمایش و بدترین مشکل فضای مجازی همینه که اصلا هویت واقعی اشخاص معلوم نیست و هر کس میتونه ادعا کنه من دکترای روانشناسیم و دانشجوی پزشکیم و ... بدون اینکه کوچکترین مدرکی ارائه کرده باشه پس فروم میشه محل تمرین یه عده اینفلو نسر مبتدی که میخوان تمرین نطق کردن بکنن و یه عده مشاور نماکه دارن مشاوره یاد میگیرن حالا به هر نیتی چه دیده شدن و لایک گرفتن چه درآمد بعد همینا آتیش احساسات بچه هارو باد میزنن بدون توجه به اینکه دارن زندگی این بچه هارو با خزعبلات و راهنمایی های غلط خاکستر میکنن . اینجا اگرکسی به عنوان کنکوری بیادادعای اشتباهی بکنه گناهکار نیست چون همه مثل همیم یه عده کنکوری که اومدیم یاد بگیریم و اگر بدون اشتباه بودیم که اینجا نمیومدیم اما اونایی که نقش راهنمارو بازی میکنن باید از یه فیلتری صلاحیتشون چک بشه . یادت نرفته که طرف ادعا کرد تو 3 ماه دندونپزشکی قبول شده پسوند اسمشم یه ایسم گذاشته بود و داشت ایدِولوژیشم به بچه ها انتقال میداد .*



من دیگه سعی میکنم افکارم رو از حالت تقصیریاب و مقصر یاب خارج کنم ...
ترجیح میدم توضیح بیشتری ندم چون چیزی جز تلخی و تندی نیست ...

فقط برام عجیبه چرا ما خودمون وقتی در تنگناها قرار میگیریم دوست داریم استثناسازی کنیم سوپرمن ها رو شدیدا بولد کنیم و مثل تشنه ای در جست و جوی جرعه ای آب ، بدوییم دنبال اونایی که خطاهای شناختی رو بخوردمون میدن و براشون دست بزنیم و هورا بکشیم ... چرا ماها عادت کردیم استثنا دوست باشیم اسطوره ساز و اسطوره پرست باشیم حتی به دروغ گاهی پیازداغ اضافه کنیم و استثناها رو بپرستیم
و در عین حال از شکست خوردن همدیگه از تلخی های همدیگه لذت ببریم و بیایم دنبال زیربغل مار بگردیم
چرا باید سقوط هم نوع من تبدیل بشه به حال خوب و دل خنکی برام ؟؟؟
چرا باید از خاکسترهای تلخی کسی برای خودم سکویی بسازم و برم بالا و انگشت اشاره ام رو فرو کنم و بگم چی شد پس ؟ چرا هیچی نشدی ؟ چرا ال چرا بل ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

جامعه ای که توش عادی و معمولی بودن توهین و شرم تلقی میشه و همه به نحوی دارن استثنا سازی و اسطوره سازی میکنن خیلی وقتا هم به دروغ یا به اغراق درحالی که واقعیت ممکنه خیلی متفاوت باشه...
گاهی این میزان از پارادوکس های رفتاری شدیدا برام سیاهه سیاه...


درمورد راهنماها و رتبه برترهای انجمن هم که فرمودید
بعداز اون قضیه ای که در انتهای صحبت هاتون بهش اشاره کردید ، توسط مدیریت انجمن قانونی گذاشته شد که من بعد هرکسی که قصد انجام مصاحبه با انجمن و گرفتن درجه راهنما رو داره باید حتما اطلاعات و مدرک سایت سنجشش رو به مدیریت بده تا صلاحیتش چک بشه و تایید بشه ، همزمان با اون قضیه و چندروز قبلش من هم اطلاعاتم رو برای تایید شدن دادم تا شک و تردیدی باقی نمونه ، باقی بچه های قدیمی رو خبر ندارم
جالبه که بعداز گذاشته شدن این قانون... تعداد مصاحبه های انجمن کاهش یافت و یسری ها به دلیل اینکه نمیتونن اعتماد کنن و اطلاعات شون رو به سایت بدن از زیربار مصاحبه با سایت شونه خالی کردن و به مرور رفتن توی سایه و خبری ازشون نیست

قبلا فقط اطلاعات رتبه های خیلی تاپ دو رقمی و تک رقمی داخل فروم اطلاعات شون گرفته میشد و نیاز به تایید داشت
ولی دیگه حدود دوسال هست که فرقی نداره ، هرکسی که قصد انجام مصاحبه داشته باشه باید چک بشه و تایید...

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> شما که دیگه چوب کاری میکنی جناب دکتر کاشکی یه دو جین از شما تو فروم داشتیم . اتفاقا منم تو کل این سال ها یه جمله ساده میگم اونم این بوده « دوستان تا وقت کافیه بخونید و دنبال معجزه کردن نباشید » اما متاسفانه به خرج کسی نمیره درست عین دین اسلام که ساده ترین دین هست اما یه عده بعد از فوت پیامبر اومدن برای کسب مقام و ثروت توش تبصره و شاخ و برگ اضافه کردن که حکایتشون مثل همین مشاور نماها و اینفلو ئنسر هاس*



خواهش میکنم...
منم بعنوان یک فرد معمولی و یه انسان صرفا دارم حرف ها و افکارم رو بیان میکنم ، قرار نیست رشته تحصیلی یا همچین چیزهایی تعریف کننده شخصیت من باشن 

درمورد موضوع اینفلونسر و ...
من خرده اصلی رو پای اون ها نمیذارم... این انتخاب خود مردم و خود اون اجتماع هست که باعثش میشه...
الگو سازی و استاندارد سازی برای هر جنبه ای از زندگی آدما ، همیشه بوده و هست ... خیلی وقتا هم اصلا چیز خوبی نبوده و نیست
این فشار جمعی و استاندارد سازی ها توی این نسل و با اومدن فضاهای اجتماعی مجازی دیگه به اوج خودش رسیده
از افکار و سبک زندگی و تیپ قیافه بگیرید تا رشته تاپ مسیر زندگی خوب و غیره و غیره و غیره همگی توسط خود ماها استاندارد سازی شده درحالی که خیلی هاش بی معناست و خیلی هاش واقعا اشتباه و هزاران عوارض مختلف رو به ارمغان اورده

برای اینکه یه مثالی آورده باشم
اشاره میکنم به جنون گل لاله
میتونید جنون گل لاله رو سرچ کنید و بخونید و ببینید استاندارسازی و الگوسازی و تشکیل موج و فشار جمعی چجور میتونه حتی یک چیز کاملا سطحی و احمقانه رو تبدیل به عامل مرگ و زندگی و تباهی یا خوشبختی انسان بکنه...

موضوع بحثش واقعا دراین فضا و دراین شرایط و امکانات مجازی نمیگنجه...

----------


## Arnold

الان واسه کنکور دی کسی نیست روزی 25 ساعت بخونیم؟ ،من میخوام شرو کنم   :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (20): 

هرگز قصد توهین به کسی ندارم 
اما قابل توجه کسایی که الان نشستن دست رو دست گذاشتن
تا چند ماه دیگه بیان و با ذکر چند مثال نادر 
و مقداری پیاز سرخ کرده 
سر خودشون رو شیره بمالن
به خودشون روحیه بدن که بله از الانم میشه
به عمل کار براید به سخن دانی نیست

----------


## paariisa

سلام . امیدوارم کسانی که در این تاپیک با هم رقابت داشتن بهترین رتبه هارو آورده باشن . کنکور یه رقابت بزرگه . اگه کسی نتونسته رتبه مناسبی کسب کنه اصلا سزاوار تمسخر نیست . همه تلاش کردن چه کم چه زیاد . اما به نظرم بهتره این دست از رقابت ها کم بشه . جمله کلیشه ای هست اما رقیب ما فقط خودمونیم . بعضی از رتبه های تک رقمی گفتن مثلا واسه شیمی دو منبع زدم تو سال دوازدهم.  بعضی از دو رقمی ها رو هم دیدم که گفتن واسه شیمی ۷ تا منبع زدم . آدما با هم متفاوتن . کلا آرامش خیلی مهمه.  ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست و گفتن به نظرم بهتره به مشاور گفته بشه و یا در دفتر برنامه ریزی نوشته بشه . ببخشید طولانی شد . نظر من بود . پشت کنکوری که وارد سال ۷ ام میشه واسه کنکور دوباره . اگه سال اول قبول میشدم الان باید مطبی داشتم .

----------


## بهار99

من هروقت میومدم ومیدیدم اینا16ساعت میخونن ومن توانایی بیشتراز13ساعت مطالعه رو ندارم هی میزدم سرخودم که بی عرضه ای تنبلی فقط امیدوارم گزارش کارا فیک نباشه اونوقت من که حلال نمی کنم همچین دروغ هایی رو

----------


## Carolin

> حیف امسال کنکوری نیستم 
> 
> وگرنه با وجود این تاپیک یا باید  روی تک حساب میکردم یا بالای سه رقمی (چون همه دو رقمیا اشغال شدن)


9 بهمن  :Yahoo (94): 

پ.ن: اونموق بخاطرش کلی دیداس خوردم

----------


## VahidT

دوستان ایراد گرفتن از دیگران کار درستی نیست ، ای کاش بیشتر رو رفع ایرادات خودمون کار میکردیم تا اینکه بیایم به تمسخر و سرزنش دیگران بپردازیم  ، به هر حال هیچ انسانی کامل نیست ....
اما انسان هم باید یکم واقعیت گرا باشه قطعا کسی که پایه اش صفره نمیتونه تو ۵ ماه رتبه زیر ۱۰۰ شه ....

----------


## Shil_

سلام خوبین. دوستان کجایین؟؟ من استرس جواب انتخاب رشته رو دارم 
شما در چ حالین؟

----------


## Saudade

"منو نقد نکن از خودتون مایه بذارین 
صد تومنی پاره های لای هزاری...هه"

چه موقعی که این تاپیک زده شد و چه موقعی که بحث کنکور 401 تموم شد من توش شرکت نکردم و طرف هیچ جبهه ای نبودم.پس برام اصلا نتیجه مهم نیس.اما چیزی که بعد از همه ی این بحثا برام واقعا جای سواله اینه که: واقعا به منتقدین چی میرسه؟ این که یه نفر تمام تلاشش رو بکنه تا دو رقمی بیاره از بهمن ماه...و انگیزه داشته باشه ... و هدفش مشخص باشه...براش برنامه بچینه...و اون وقت یه عده هم بیان مسخره کنن و حتی بعدِ کنکور هم ول کن نباشن! و بگن دیدی گفتم نمیتونی... هیچی نمیشی و فلان؟
بالفرض اینا به جای رتبه تک رقمی، درصداشون تک رقمی شد.خیالی نیس...اما شما از تمسخر و تحقیر چی بهت میرسه؟ اصلا پاش بیوفته و تو همین وضعیت بودی میتونستی نصف مسیری که اینا رفتن رو بری؟ مثلا خودت کجا رسیدی که اینطور از بالا به پایین نگاه میکنی؟
و جالبش اینه، بعدش همین آدما میان تاپیک میزنن و از قضاوت های فامیل و خانواده گلایه میکنن... ((((((:
دنیای عجیبی ست...

----------


## مالفیسنت

من هنوزم معتقدم 2 رقمی از بهمن ک سهله از فروردین هم ممکنع  
بستگی داره صبح تا شبت سرت تو کتابع یا دنبال نمونه ای ؟
بستگی داره هوشمندانه درس میخونی یا فاز غم گرفتی؟
بستگی داره اشتباهات مزخرف قبلتو صدباره تکرار میکنی یا میشینی عیب کارتو در میاری و برطرفش میکنی ؟
بستگی داره تا لنگ ظهر مثل افسرده ها میخوابی یا دونه دونه تستهای آزمون جامع هارو میشکافی؟
آره بستگی به اینم داره ک اصن ندونی تابع چ سمیه یا فقط در حد امتحان مدرسه پاس کرده باشی و الفباشو بدونی
بستگی به اینم داره ک دنبال ثابت کردن فعل *ن*شدن به بقیه هستی یا سرتو میندازی پایین و مرورتو میکنی....میدونی به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره جون دل
موافق  اونایی ک میگن دختر خاله شمسیم از خرداد شروع کرد با 19 ساعت مطالعه و  پکیج ایگرگ پزشکی خواجه نصیر :/ آورد نیستم ولی اینو نوشتم برای بچه های  سال بعد ک بگم اگه 
حالت اوکی نیست دنبال ی جرقه ای همین الان دکمه شات داون  کامپیوتر بفشار  تمام تلاشت بکن
 تو پای به راه در نه و هیچ مپرس خود راه بگویدت ک چون باید رفت 

من تحت تاثیر همین حرفای از الان میشع تا یک ماه بعد کنکورم احساس خنگی میکردم و هنوزم این حس باهام هست 
ولی همین حرفا باعث شد رتبه 50000 عید من برسه به 4000

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*اگه خسته ای؛ 
اگه مدام افتادی و دوباره پاشدی؛
اگه کسی نمیفهمتت و نمیدونی آخرش قراره چی بشه؛
باید بهت بگم یکی قبل از تو همه ی این راه هارو رفته و به چیزی که میخواسته رسیده! پس اگر اون رسیده توهم میتونی..
یکی مثل تو پُر بوده از محدودیت ها..
پُر از نگرانی برای آینده و پُر از تردید ها..
ولی الان رسیده و حالش خوبه!
میخوام بهت بگم که نترس و فقط ادامه بده، خدا عاشق بچه پرو هاست..!
.
.
ماتازمانی که جای ادمانیستیم اجازه نداریم یکطرفه به قاضی بریم((=*

----------


## Shil_

سلام دوستان عزیز 
حالتون خوبه؟؟ چخبرا نیستید درس میخونین؟

----------

